# I fedeli



## Fantastica (10 Marzo 2013)

Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male. 
Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


----------



## alexalex (10 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Certo! andiamoci pure a fare chi ci pare e piace, tanto poi dall'altro lato chi sta male mica sei tu! trovo sto ragionamento privo di significato. le emozioni le provi con la persona che ami, mica con quella che ti fai in giro. tradire è da vigliacchi.


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> *Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede.* Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Punto di vista interessante, dico che si può uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, sperimentare ecc... senza per questo legarsi e mentire ad un'altra persona.

Per il grassetto, può darsi, è la vita che poi ci pone di fronte alla realtà, qualunque essa sia, anche quella delle fiabe, perché no. 
Poi però si può *scegliere* da che parte andare, e non credo sia da ebeti. Ebete è chi agisce senza senso.
E ci si può lasciare trasportare dalla vita in molti modi 
Cmq bel 3D, finché dura :mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Potremmo dire la stessa cosa sui ladri, gli stupratori, gli assassini, tutte persone che si fanno trasportare dalla vita e la mettono regolarmente in culo al prossimo... Il dolore di essere vivi è ok, ma il conto lo deve pagare chi sbaglia, non chi non c'entra un cazzo...no?

S*B


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Marzo 2013)

chi può dire di non aver mai avuto l'impulso di rubare qualcosa, o di picchiare una persona sgradevole, o di aver mai provato attrazione verso qualcun'altro che non sia il proprio partner?
Non è questo il punto: il provare delle pulsioni, anche negative, fa parte di tutti gli esseri umani. Il saperle gestire pensando alle conseguenze che queste comportano per se e per gli altri fa parte di quelli maturi.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.



Minchia.
Stai parlando con loro, i fedeli, come _loro_ parlano con noi.
Per assolutismi.



Può funzionare in effetti.
Per una bella crociata sanguinolenta.
Verde, per bilanciare i probabili rossi che ti beccherai,  pur non amando i valori assoluti  se non su me stessa.


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> Verde, per bilanciare i probabili rossi che ti beccherai,  pur non amando i valori assoluti  se non su me stessa.



Io spero invece che di rossi proprio non ce ne siano: non è un commento inopportuno ma l'espressione di un semplice punto di vista. Insomma finchè non volano gli stracci e parole offensive perchè il rosso?


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Io spero invece che di rossi proprio non ce ne siano: non è un commento inopportuno ma l'espressione di un semplice punto di vista. Insomma finchè non volano gli stracci e parole offensive *perchè il rosso*?



chi può dire cosa viene toccato quando si da un rosso.Mica tutti si "incazzano" per le stesse cose.
A me hanno rubinato un post dove dicevo che Mattia faceva delle sceneggiate alla Mario Merola fai tu.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

che poi stavo pensando.
I fedeli integrali.
Esistono?
Sono in estinzione?
WWF?

Paura fifa dei fedeli integrali.


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi può dire cosa viene toccato quando si da un rosso.Mica tutti si "incazzano" per le stesse cose.
> A me hanno rubinato un post dove dicevo che Mattia faceva delle sceneggiate alla Mario Merola fai tu.



Forse era un fan di Mario Merola...
o magari Mattia!!!


----------



## Fabry (11 Marzo 2013)

Accidenti, in questa sia pur breve discussione sono stati sparati giudizi gratuiti a pioggia, i miei complimenti...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Giù al Conclave le mura han tremato discussione interessante ma ora non ho tempo .... Nella mia stretta cerchia familiare c'è  una coppia di catecumeni quindi assolutamente fedeli integrali almeno nelle loro intenzioni ed esternazioni,a me sembran piuttosto sereni e appagati dalla loro vita non mi sembran ne ebeti, ne costruttori di castelli effimeri, ma magari stasera ritorno in argomento....per approfondire


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Perchè inultarti?io penso l'esatto contrario,ognuno la sua opnione,io penso che chi è capace di provare emozioni ALLE SPALLE di un ignaro,sia semplicemente un arido pezzo di.....!D'altronde in questo paese gente come Provenzano e Riina girano con i santini nel portafogli,andavano in chiesa la domenica,di cosa vogliamo meravigliarci?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Ohi ohi... tra dire e fare, come si dice, c'è di mezzo il mare, no? Non ho detto che è bello e buono chi tradisce. Sostengo che chi NON prova mai tentazioni, acute staffilate di desiderio, fantasie di possesso altrui è arido. Arido significa privo di slanci, ripiegato, irrigidito, indurito. Significa anche privo di immaginazione, povero di spirito, e anche orgogliosamente pieno di sé, spesso tronfio della propria gloriosa fedeltà.


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ohi ohi... tra dire e fare, come si dice, c'è di mezzo il mare, no? Non ho detto che è bello e buono chi tradisce. Sostengo che chi NON prova mai tentazioni, acute staffilate di desiderio, fantasie di possesso altrui è arido. Arido significa privo di slanci, ripiegato, irrigidito, indurito. Significa anche privo di immaginazione, povero di spirito, e anche orgogliosamente pieno di sé, spesso tronfio della propria gloriosa fedeltà.


Nessun fedele è così, tutti hanno provato pulsioni per altri, ma è sempre il pensiero della persona che è a casa con noi che ci ferma, come si può fare del male a chi vive con noi e che amiamo? Non si può, semplice. Se ami una persona non la tradisci, non vuol dire che se la tradisci non la ami, vuol dire che semplicemente ami molto meno di quello che credi.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessun fedele è così, _tutti hanno provato pulsioni per altri_, ma è sempre il pensiero della persona che è a casa con noi che ci ferma, come si può fare del male a chi vive con noi e che amiamo? Non si può, semplice. Se ami una persona non la tradisci, non vuol dire che se la tradisci non la ami, vuol dire che semplicemente ami molto meno di quello che credi.


Ti giuro che conosco chi non ne ha mai provate! E non erano religiosi fanatici. Esistono esistono, sono tra noi.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Certo*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti giuro che conosco chi non ne ha mai provate! E non erano religiosi fanatici. Esistono esistono, sono tra noi.


Certo che esistono,esistono pure quelli che se ne fottono,e si scopano sto mondo e quell'altro alle spalle di un ignaro patner che aspetta a casa,quelli aridi come li definisci tu..bello no?


----------



## Hellseven (11 Marzo 2013)

Tutti i rossi di capelli puzzano. Tutti i napoletani rubano. Tutti i milanesi lavorano. Tutti gli americani sono razzisti. Tutti i cani attaccano ...... Chiaro no?


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè inultarti?io penso l'esatto contrario,ognuno la sua opnione,io penso che chi è capace di provare emozioni ALLE SPALLE di un ignaro,sia semplicemente un arido pezzo di.....!D'altronde in questo paese gente come Provenzano e Riina girano con i santini nel portafogli,andavano in chiesa la domenica,di cosa vogliamo meravigliarci?



:up: io conoscevo un traditore seriale capace di provare emozioni ALLE SPALLE di chiunque senza assolutamente scrupoli di niente...anche con persone che non meritano. 
Anche lui girava con i santini nel portafogli e mi diceva di andare a messa la domenica come faceva lui...
e dopo avermi dato tanto dolore, diceva che pregava per me perchè ritrovassi la serenità!.

Non esageriamo... tradire può succedere, ma il vizio per provare solo ed esclusivamente delle emozioni, personalmente, non lo trovo giusto per la persona con cui stai. 

è anche vero che molti uomini se hanno bisogno di trovare l'adrenalina, che lo facciano uscire dai soliti schemi del quotidiano noioso, cinque sono le emozioni forti, i vizi: 1) il tradire, 2) il gioco, 3) l'alcol, 4) la droga, 5) gli sport estremi.
Cosa facciamo oggi ? io sinceramente provo emozioni anche a fare dell'altro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Io apprezzo le creature, come Fantastica, che secernono estremi, guazzano gl'adagiati e cànnano chi memorizza per loci.
Tra tutti, gl'intelligenti sono le forme di vita meno pericolose, anche nell'ignoranza, nulla essi hanno a che vedere coll'enola gay gravido di little boy che è il consesso degli stupidi, specie se colti.
In virtù di semplici considerazioni tutto può venir schedato nella forma, ferocemente parossistica, che è preferibile una certa sgraziatura alla suprema sgradevolezza che ne rappresenta il suo esatto contrario.
Qualunque stravaganza, per quanto sconveniente, è frutto, in nuce almeno, di una certa vivacità, o ribellione, o contrariamento.
Esse cose, in ispecial modo la ribellione, hanno facilmente una valenza vividamente colorita e romantica, lodevole in ultima istanza dai viveur, dai sessantottini e da chiunque abbia qualche motivo per criticarne l'opposto.
Essi sono però figli più di Lord Byron che di Keruac e nelle loro corde vibra meglio Schubert che Bob Dylan, hanno insomma un una madre nobile ed antica, di cui si fanno beffe mentre suggono il latte dalle di lei mammelle al chiar di luna.
E' un puro preraffaellitismo mitopoietico.
Ma assai godibile!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che poi stavo pensando.
> I fedeli integrali.
> Esistono?
> Sono in estinzione?
> ...



Eh eccome Tebe se esistono...esempio cretino...qualche sabato fa,cena con amici..poi usciamo e parlando con glia ltri uomini,faccio notare che il posto e'pure motel a ore.Parcheggio defilato..e sopratutto,pagando il conto,ho notato 5chiavi appese..ho visto una scala salire..be'un'amico ha sogghignato..l'altro e'rimasto a  bocca aperta.Perche'e'un fedele.......e ti dico che anch'io un tempo ,certe cose non le notavra mi basta vedere un'auto parcheggiata..lontano da tutti..e immagino...


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Pleasure*



Pleasure ha detto:


> :up: io conoscevo un traditore seriale capace di provare emozioni ALLE SPALLE di chiunque senza assolutamente scrupoli di niente...anche con persone che non meritano.
> Anche lui girava con i santini nel portafogli e mi diceva di andare a messa la domenica come faceva lui...
> e dopo avermi dato tanto dolore, diceva che pregava per me perchè ritrovassi la serenità!.
> 
> ...


Be a sentire i nuovi SANTONI  del forum saremmo stupidi e aridi..ormai ci tocca leggere anche questo....!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Sicuramente ci saranno anche fedeli integralisti più per stitichezza emotiva che per altro, ma da qui a farne una regola ce ne corre.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ohi ohi... tra dire e fare, come si dice, c'è di mezzo il mare, no? Non ho detto che è bello e buono chi tradisce. Sostengo che chi NON prova mai tentazioni, acute staffilate di desiderio, fantasie di possesso altrui è arido. Arido significa privo di slanci, ripiegato, irrigidito, indurito. Significa anche privo di immaginazione, povero di spirito, e anche orgogliosamente pieno di sé, spesso tronfio della propria gloriosa fedeltà.



ma io non capisco perchè non può provarle per il proprio partner...

è arido chi non ama nessuno, a parte se stesso forse, non chi ama


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma io non capisco perchè non può provarle per il proprio partner...
> 
> è arido chi non ama nessuno, a parte se stesso forse, non chi ama


Sei limitata,ance tui cara mia,e sei anche pericolosa,da tipe come te ci dobbiamo guardare le spalle...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be a sentire i nuovi SANTONI  del forum saremmo stupidi e aridi..ormai ci tocca leggere anche questo....!



Dai Oscuro io faccio la stupidina oggi, tu fai l'arido ? :mrgreen:
dai, domani ci invertiamo


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*pleasure*



Pleasure ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro io faccio la stupidina oggi, tu fai l'arido ? :mrgreen:
> dai, domani ci invertiamo


Io sono una merdfaccia come faccio ad essere anche arido?mi impegno....ma sono lilmitato!


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei limitata,ance tui cara mia,e sei anche pericolosa,da tipe come te ci dobbiamo guardare le spalle...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



dopo di me, il deserto!:rotfl:

eppure pensa che è un po' la mia situazione di ora, essere "arida", nel senso che ho capito che per il momento non sono disponibile ad una relazione impegnativa...
ma mi ricordo benissimo quando amavo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> dopo di me, il deserto!:rotfl:
> 
> eppure pensa che è un po' la mia situazione di ora, essere "arida", nel senso che ho capito che per il momento non sono disponibile ad una relazione impegnativa...
> ma mi ricordo benissimo quando amavo!


Quanto sei arida,limitata,mio dio...!tu non sai cosa significa amore!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.



Dico la mia, ed appartiene soltanto a me.

Per fedele intendo quella persona che fa fede alle promesse che fa, di qualsiasi tipo. Questa persona ha la capacità nonostante nel tempo possa tradire, di non tradire, quindi rendendo merito ad una parola, e rendendo merito prima a se stesso e dopo a chi ha accanto. Prestare fede ad una parola normalmente significa avere quella capacità di controllo e di assoluta fermezza nel sapere che tradendo si sbagli, e sapendo che, potrebbe non tradire ma far presente al partner di sue eventuali scelte, che potrebbero anche essere mille e tutte e comunque discusse con l'altro/a, io a questo punto direi che "l'uomo" ha le palle, e non è poco a parere mio.
Ah un'altra cosa, chi dice di non desiderare un'altro uomo o un'altra donna, è un bugiardo, la fantasia si sa che corre, e si sa che può capitare di incontrare qualcuno/a che stimoli qualcosa dentro di noi e ci faccia talvolta sbiellare, ma non essendo animali ma avendo un cervello direi di usarlo. 

Di chi tradisce la prima volta posso dare attenuanti, di chi tradisce proseguendo il rapporto o cambiando amanti, attenuanti non c'è ne sono di alcun genere, anzi direi che il compagno/a che hanno accanto è un giocattolino che per loro non ha bisogno ne di essere informato, ne di poter scegliere se lasciare il fedifrago  oppure no.
Assumendoci quelle responsabilità che intanto tolgono dignità al partner tradito. Ma diciamo che mi sono contenuto nei termini.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico la mia, ed appartiene soltanto a me.
> 
> Per fedele intendo quella persona che fa fede alle promesse che fa, di qualsiasi tipo. Questa persona ha la capacità nonostante nel tempo possa tradire, di non tradire, quindi rendendo merito ad una parola, e rendendo merito prima a se stesso e dopo a chi ha accanto. Prestare fede ad una parola normalmente significa avere quella capacità di controllo e di assoluta fermezza nel sapere che tradendo si sbagli, e sapendo che, potrebbe non tradire ma far presente al partner di sue eventuali scelte, che potrebbero anche essere mille e tutte e comunque discusse con l'altro/a, io a questo punto direi che "l'uomo" ha le palle, e non è poco a parere mio.
> Ah un'altra cosa, chi dice di non desiderare un'altro uomo o un'altra donna, è un bugiardo, la fantasia si sa che corre, e si sa che può capitare di incontrare qualcuno/a che stimoli qualcosa dentro di noi e ci faccia talvolta sbiellare, ma non essendo animali ma avendo un cervello direi di usarlo.
> ...


Sei limitato e pericoloso!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei limitato e pericoloso!



Voi fare presto a pontificare..amico miomrgreen:..azzurri scoppiati eh...).........

Quando entri nel girone infernale del tradimento...non ci esci..sabato e domenica mi sono scordato di tutte,ho persino pedalato senza cell segreto.Ma stamattina...il giro e'gia'ripartito


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei limitato e pericoloso!



"Sostengono gli eroi se il gioco si fa duro, 
è da giocare!" 
Beati loro poi 
se scambiano le offese con il bene. 
Succede anche a noi 
di far la guerra e ambire poi alla 
pace 
e nel silenzio mio 
annullo ogni tuo singolo dolore. 
Per apprezzare quello che 
non ho saputo scegliere. 

Mentre il mondo cade a pezzi 
io compongo nuovi spazi 
e desideri che 
appartengono anche a te 
che da sempre sei per me 
l'essenziale. 

Non accetteró 
un altro errore di valutazione, 
l'amore è in grado di 
celarsi dietro amabili parole 
che ho pronunciato prima che 
fossero vuote e stupide. 

Mentre il mondo cade a pezzi 
io compongo nuovi spazi 
e desideri che 
appartengono anche a te. 
Mentre il mondo cade a pezzi


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono una merdfaccia come faccio ad essere anche arido?mi impegno....ma sono lilmitato!



Ma scherzi a parte,
essere un arido è davvero da mettere in cella e buttar via la chiave !
ripeto tradire può succedere...

ma io conoscevo quell'essere "Santino" chiamiamolo così,
che spargeva "amore" ovunque, romantico, dolce, un perfetto corteggiatore..
e alla fine dolore da tutte le parti...
compreso con sua moglie.
Un arido a tutti gli effetti...
poi va in chiesa apa:

meglio una merd....a che si nota subito che un arido finto in tutto.
I narcisisti sono aridi..amano solo se stessi, il resto è tutto per un tornaconto personale...aridi appunto.

Fantastica, hai un pizzico di narcisismo per caso ?

Scusate ma ho una laurea in psicologia...
e per gli amici faccio consulenze.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma scherzi a parte,
> essere un arido è davvero da mettere in cella e buttar via la chiave !
> ripeto tradire può succedere...
> 
> ...


Ahia.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Voi fare presto a pontificare..amico miomrgreen:..azzurri scoppiati eh...).........
> 
> Quando entri nel girone infernale del tradimento...non ci esci..sabato e domenica mi sono scordato di tutte,ho persino pedalato senza cell segreto.Ma stamattina...il giro e'gia'ripartito


Leggi bene saremmo noi fedeli quelli pericolosi....!:rotfl:Azzurri scoppiati?Il toscano deve sperare di non incontrarmi in un vicolo buoi di roma....!


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto sei arida,limitata,mio dio...!tu non sai cosa significa amore!:mrgreen:



però 'sta cosa dell'aridità è interessante

e se il fedele ha figli, che ama, come la mettiamo? 

io ad es. ho la convinzione che le persone tirchie siano spesso anche aride di sentimenti

l'aridità coinvolge una persona in toto, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> però 'sta cosa dell'aridità è interessante
> 
> e se il fedele ha figli, che ama, come la mettiamo?
> 
> ...


I nuovi Santoni hanno così pontificato:fedele=stupido e arido!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggi bene saremmo noi fedeli quelli pericolosi....!:rotfl:Azzurri scoppiati?Il toscano deve sperare di non incontrarmi in un vicolo buoi di roma....!



non avevo letto...pero'vero voi siete monocordi...addormentati...noi siamo la luce ..il divenire...voi potete essere anche grigi..noi o bianco o nero..

......ho visto 2 volte secondo gol Chievo...manco in terza categoria succede...vabbe'voi mica siete il Bologna...ahaahhah


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> però 'sta cosa dell'aridità è interessante
> 
> e se il fedele ha figli, che ama, come la mettiamo?
> 
> ...


Per larga parte è così. Più che altro sono egotiche.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per larga parte è così. Più che altro sono egotiche.



sai che è una delle cause di divorzio?

...la principale resta il matrimonio:mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non avevo letto...pero'vero voi siete monocordi...addormentati...noi siamo la luce ..il divenire...voi potete essere anche grigi..noi o bianco o nero..
> 
> ......ho visto 2 volte secondo gol Chievo...manco in terza categoria succede...vabbe'voi mica siete il Bologna...ahaahhah



a me il grigio pirl...ehm, perla dona assai:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non avevo letto...pero'vero voi siete monocordi...addormentati...noi siamo la luce ..il divenire...voi potete essere anche grigi..noi o bianco o nero..
> 
> ......ho visto 2 volte secondo gol Chievo...manco in terza categoria succede...vabbe'voi mica siete il Bologna...ahaahhah


Quante ne dobbiamo leggere di cazzate lothar?quante?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante ne dobbiamo leggere di cazzate lothar?quante?


macche'cazzate amico...e'un gioco che aiuta a rimanere giovani.
Ad esempio tra pochi giorni dovrei rivedere tipa,pensa esattamente un'anno dopo ultimo incontro...e il solo pensiero mi elettrizza...altro che cazzate


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'cazzate amico...e'un gioco che aiuta a rimanere giovani.
> Ad esempio tra pochi giorni dovrei rivedere tipa,pensa esattamente un'anno dopo ultimo incontro...e il solo pensiero mi elettrizza...altro che cazzate


Ok,ma leggere pure che siamo stupidi e aridi e dai....!:rotfl:


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti giuro che conosco chi non ne ha mai provate! E non erano religiosi fanatici. Esistono esistono, sono tra noi.


magari te lo hanno raccontato e soprattutto se lo sono raccontato. Ripeto arrivare al tradimento è una cosa ma credo che una curiosità per un'altra persona, una sorta di attrazione a tutti sia capitato. E spesso, proprio perchè la finalità del tradimento non è nemmeno contemplata, non ci si pensa neanche, ma è inevitabile che ci sia.


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ohi ohi... tra dire e fare, come si dice, c'è di mezzo il mare, no? Non ho detto che è bello e buono chi tradisce. Sostengo che chi NON prova mai tentazioni, acute staffilate di desiderio, fantasie di possesso altrui è arido. Arido significa privo di slanci, ripiegato, irrigidito, indurito. Significa anche privo di immaginazione, povero di spirito, e anche orgogliosamente pieno di sé, spesso tronfio della propria gloriosa fedeltà.


Ma perchè bisognerebbe descrivere la capacità di amare di una persona in base al tradimento? Se non si stipulano contratti e non si alimentano aspettative si può amare come meglio si crede.

Se uno è arido è normale che non tradisca. D'altro canto, teoricamente, potrebbe essere anche il peggiore degli infedeli, dopotutto il tradimento sessuale è solo un aspetto nei raopporti di coppia.

Mi pare piuttosto che, se uno è fedele, bisogna per forza trovargli un difetto. Quindi se uno non tradisce potrebbe pure essere una persona arida e presa da chissà cosa...ma anche no.

Si è fedeli anche per altri motivi. Certo che definire povera di spirito una persona fedele è un azzardo non da poco.

Nel mio concetto di fedeltà vedo una persona non sterile e immune agli stimoli esterni, ma qualcuno in grado di soppesare la propria vita ed attuare consapevolmente le proprie scelte. Ciò non toglie che si possa essere fedeli anche per i motivi da te addotti.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non avevo letto...pero'vero voi siete monocordi...addormentati...noi siamo la luce ..il divenire...voi potete essere anche grigi..noi o bianco o nero..
> 
> ......ho visto 2 volte secondo gol Chievo...manco in terza categoria succede...vabbe'voi mica siete il Bologna...ahaahhah



Lothar, ho imparato che quando si giudica, a priori si sbaglia nel farlo.

Se tu Lothar arrivi qua dentro e parli dei tuoi tradimenti, di tizia di caia etc etc.. è tutto ok, siamo in un forum di tradimento dove traditi e traditori si confrontano.  Fino a qua non ho detto nulla di nuovo.

Però se vado ad analizzare la parola tradimento, mi sa che abbiamo poco da discutere, perchè abbiamo una definizione ben precisa, altro che bianco o nero, o grigio o tutto l'arcobaleno. Se io discuto con te traditore e tu con me, esponiamo le nostre idee, ma una cosa deve essere ed esserti chiaro, la parola tradimento! e tutte le conseguenze che ci stanno dietro questa. E se tanto mi da tanto, mi sa che in questa parolina ci sta soltanto il nero. 

Cosa voglio dire? Racconta la tua storia, come io o come gli altri la raccontiamo, ma evita di dire che si è mono corda, che si è questo o quello, altrimenti sembra una difesa che cerchi senza senso. 

Tu tradisci e ci stai bene, continua, chi ti dice di non farlo, ma permetti almeno di scrivere che non è giusto, altrimenti il significato della parola tradimento non ha senso alcuno.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> magari te lo hanno raccontato e soprattutto se lo sono raccontato. Ripeto arrivare al tradimento è una cosa ma credo che una curiosità per un'altra persona, una sorta di attrazione a tutti sia capitato. E spesso, proprio perchè la finalità del tradimento non è nemmeno contemplata, non ci si pensa neanche, ma è inevitabile che ci sia.



Quello che ti possa dire e'che dopo la prima volta..diventi''strano''..mi e'capitato di essere con un''altra''..vedere passare una bella donna e..guardarla..come se fossi solo.''Prima''non accadeva..direi si perdono tutti i freni...


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'cazzate amico...e'un gioco che aiuta a rimanere giovani.
> Ad esempio tra pochi giorni dovrei rivedere tipa,pensa esattamente un'anno dopo ultimo incontro...e il solo pensiero mi elettrizza...altro che cazzate


Non mi stupisco che la scappata clandestina ti elettrizzi...sei un essere umano.
Mi stupisco solo che il fatto di raccontare delle stronzate a tua moglie non ti faccia minimamente vergognare.
Lo dico sinceramente e senza moralismi.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Non mi stupisco che la scappata clandestina ti elettrizzi...sei un essere umano.
> Mi stupisco solo che il fatto di raccontare delle stronzate a tua moglie non ti faccia minimamente vergognare.
> Lo dico sinceramente e senza moralismi.


ma non racconto cazzate..se lei mi dice che sospetta..io nego..tutto li'.nel fine settimana poi divento un agnello..e penso solo a lei...ma proprio in tutti i sensi..eh...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Non mi stupisco che la scappata clandestina ti elettrizzi...sei un essere umano.
> *Mi stupisco solo che il fatto di raccontare delle stronzate a tua moglie non ti faccia minimamente vergognare.
> *Lo dico sinceramente e senza moralismi.


Vabbè, ma la menzogna è insita nel tradimento. E se non è menzogna è omissione/mistificazione. Cioè, se uno/a andasse con un'altra/o senza mentire ma senza neanche dirlo all'ufficiale, per assurdo, non dovrebbe vergognarsi?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non avevo letto...pero'vero voi siete monocordi...addormentati...noi siamo la luce ..il divenire...voi potete essere anche grigi..noi o bianco o nero..
> 
> ......ho visto 2 volte secondo gol Chievo...manco in terza categoria succede...vabbe'voi mica siete il Bologna...ahaahhah


strano, perché se c'è qualcuno monocorde sei tu.
ma cos'è...un gioco a squadre, noi e voi?
io non sono né fedele o infedele...sono leale e se m'innamoro di un altro lo dico, se la persona con la quale sto mi annoia me ne vado, se provo passione per uno l'altro non lo reggo.
non è che pretendo e scrivo pergamene firmate con il sangue a sancire lamia e la sua fedeltà...sto con chi vale la pena stare, altrimenti chi me lo fa fare?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Però bellissima questa visuale che esula dal sentir comune.
Ma forse sono così perchè hanno semplicemente trovato la persona giusta.
Tra di loro stan bene
e non hanno bisogno di correre dietro
a poje e mestieri.

Sono leali 
e ci tengono a non aver rogne
non gettano 
di nascosto
coriandoli
nel goto del consorte.

Metti comunque in nuce una cosa eh?
Per chi è freddino
e poco incline a certe pulsioni

la fedeltà non pesa no?

Poi infine oserei dire
dipende che cosa interessa a te no?

Se l'unica persona di cui ti frega dopo te stesso
è tua moglie e i tuoi figli

tutte le altre persone ti passano accanto

ma non ti interessano no?

Però incredibile l'effetton
e ti direi

ah fantastico...

e direi pure...

Essere fedeli comunque

non di necessità signfica

votarsi all'essere traditi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano, perché se c'è qualcuno monocorde sei tu.
> ma cos'è...un gioco a squadre, noi e voi?
> io non sono né fedele o infedele...sono leale e se m'innamoro di un altro lo dico, se la persona con la quale sto mi annoia me ne vado, se provo passione per uno l'altro non lo reggo.
> non è che pretendo e scrivo pergamene firmate con il sangue a sancire lamia e la sua fedeltà...sto con chi vale la pena stare, altrimenti chi me lo fa fare?


Non ti permetto di rivolgerti così
al sommo e incommensurabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


credo che ciascuno di noi, basandosi sulla propria esperienza di vita e sulla conoscenza degli altri, possa tranquillamente asserire che si possa essere traditori, traditi, più o meno integralisti, più o meno egoisti, romantici o sperimentatori a fasi alterne

io (soggetto impersonale) tradisco, magari un giorno sarò tradita
sono stata senz'altro romantica e integralista in certi periodi della mia vita, ho sperimentato cercato emozioni e dolori

è arido chi si fissa in un certo stereotipo e non cerca l'evoluzione


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma la menzogna è insita nel tradimento. E se non è menzogna è omissione/mistificazione. Cioè, se uno/a andasse con un'altra/o senza mentire ma senza neanche dirlo all'ufficiale, per assurdo, non dovrebbe vergognarsi?


E' vero. La menzogna è insita nel tradimento, dopo se continuato, oltre la menzogna, cosa ne esce fuori?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti permetto di rivolgerti così
> al sommo e incommensurabile.


non me lo permetti?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero. La menzogna è insita nel tradimento, dopo se continuato, oltre la menzogna, cosa ne esce fuori?



vita


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me lo permetti?:mrgreen:


Oddio se me lo chiedi con questo tono di voce...
Mi intenerisco...
Ma vacci piano con il sommo...

Sai che poi ti dice...
Maestra insegna!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vita



Nascosta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nascosta.



ma sempre vita


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oddio se me lo chiedi con questo tono di voce...
> Mi intenerisco...
> Ma vacci piano con il sommo...
> 
> ...


ma io voglio bene al piccolo lotto, ma tira fuori proprio una sua peculiarità
sicché


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico la mia, ed appartiene soltanto a me.
> 
> Per fedele intendo quella persona che fa fede alle promesse che fa, di qualsiasi tipo. Questa persona ha la capacità nonostante nel tempo possa tradire, di non tradire, quindi rendendo merito ad una parola, e rendendo merito prima a se stesso e dopo a chi ha accanto. Prestare fede ad una parola normalmente significa avere quella capacità di controllo e di assoluta fermezza nel sapere che tradendo si sbagli, e sapendo che, potrebbe non tradire ma far presente al partner di sue eventuali scelte, che potrebbero anche essere mille e tutte e comunque discusse con l'altro/a, io a questo punto direi che "l'uomo" ha le palle, e non è poco a parere mio.
> Ah un'altra cosa, *chi dice di non desiderare un'altro uomo o un'altra donna, è un bugiardo*, la fantasia si sa che corre, e si sa che può capitare di incontrare qualcuno/a che stimoli qualcosa dentro di noi e ci faccia talvolta sbiellare, ma non essendo animali ma avendo un cervello direi di usarlo.
> ...


Questo è sacrosanto. Invece NON è bugiardo chi dice di non desiderare altro uomo/altra donna. O meglio, ci sono i bugiardi, ma non appartengono alla categoria che ho presente (presentissima!) io: quella ritratta da Lothar quando racconta del tizio che è rimasto basito all'allusione sul Motel lì vicino. 
Quelli che ho presenti, presentissimi, io, e uno in particolare sono pronta a scommettere (e vi informerò degli sviluppi nel tempo) che passata la prima volta, che li manda in confusione ("oddio! Anche io ho delle pulsioni, mamma! Mammmaaaaaaaa!"), sono pronti ad andare con le donne purché respirino, e pronti a considerarle UNICAMENTE troie, giusto per salvaguardare la loro integra fede alla prima e unica e sola donna della loro vita.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nascosta.


Botte di vita a scapito di chi non sa....!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sempre vita


Da trasmettere ai figli.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> meglio una merd....a che si nota subito che un arido finto in tutto.
> I narcisisti sono aridi..amano solo se stessi, il resto è tutto per un tornaconto personale...aridi appunto.
> 
> *Fantastica, hai un pizzico di narcisismo per caso ?*
> ...


Cara, non mi sono mai posta la questione. Può darsi, può darsi... Di certo sono una ... studiosa appassionata dei comportamenti umani. Se io lo faccia per narcisismo o perché cerco sempre bagliori di verità in mezzo alla merda delle bugie, non saprei.


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però bellissima questa visuale che esula dal sentir comune.
> Ma forse sono così perchè hanno semplicemente trovato la persona giusta.
> Tra di loro stan bene
> e non hanno bisogno di correre dietro
> ...


In sostanza si. Ma non è che non ti interessano.

Finchè si da un connotato puramente ed unicamente sessuale al tradimento sarà difficile che si trovi un senso comune al tradire e al non tradire.

Più che altro bisognerebbe definire meglio il significato e la valenza della presenza di altre persone nella propria vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da trasmettere ai figli.



embè?

certo

cosa trasmetti ai tuoi figli tu?
le converse da 120 euro e la nutella?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara, non mi sono mai posta la questione. Può darsi, può darsi... Di certo sono una ... studiosa appassionata dei comportamenti umani. Se io lo faccia per narcisismo o perché cerco sempre bagliori di verità in mezzo alla merda delle bugie, non saprei.



e nella tua ricerca ti capita di riuscire a distinguere le verità ipocrite dalle bugie costruttive?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma la menzogna è insita nel tradimento. E se non è menzogna è omissione/mistificazione. Cioè, se uno/a andasse con un'altra/o senza mentire ma senza neanche dirlo all'ufficiale, per assurdo, non dovrebbe vergognarsi?


Ma se sono storielle di una botta e via? Si deve vergognare comunque? Non saprei risponderti, davvero. Un mio conoscente sostiene lòa teoria del pendolo. Quando il pendolo si ferma, tac, bisogna dargli una carica e riprende a segnare l'ora GIUSTA, quella con la legittima consorte. Che te ne pare? (io lo trovo schifosetto, perché è elevato a SISTEMA, cioè esclude l'imponderabile)


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> embè?
> 
> certo
> 
> ...



:risata:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sempre vita


 per dirla in modo raffinato: di merda.
la menzogna lega le mani all'ignaro e non gli permette di essere libero .è una forma vile di arroganza.
su questo mi sento integralista : come ci si permette di tacere verità che condizionano pesantemente la vita degli altri?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nella tua ricerca ti capita di riuscire a distinguere le verità ipocrite dalle bugie costruttive?



Ma nella vita vera o in quella mia?:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nella tua ricerca ti capita di riuscire a distinguere le verità ipocrite dalle bugie costruttive?


Bellissima domanda, mi inchino. E' certamente opportuno distinguerle. Ed è difficile. L'aridità è un criterio che porta ad escludere che le bugie siano costruttive. La tenerezza, invece, o altre delicatezze, magari (ma non saprei davvero), porta a dire "sì, questa è una bugia, ma serve a costruire"...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per dirla in modo raffinato: di merda.
> *la menzogna lega le mani all'ignaro e non gli permette di essere libero .è una forma vile di arroganza.*
> su questo mi sento integralista : come ci si permette di tacere verità che condizionano pesantemente la vita degli altri?



sì è vero, ma chi fa la vita di merda?

l'ignaro no, finchè è ignaro
colui che mente no, finchè fa ciò che desidera

la vita di cui parlo io è far funzionare al meglio ciò che si ha a disposizione


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per dirla in modo raffinato: di merda.
> la menzogna lega le mani all'ignaro e non gli permette di essere libero .è una forma vile di arroganza.
> *su questo mi sento integralista* : come ci si permette di tacere verità che condizionano pesantemente la vita degli altri?


Su questo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì è vero, ma chi fa la vita di merda?
> 
> *l'ignaro no, finchè è ignaro
> *colui che mente no, finchè fa ciò che desidera
> ...


ah, ecco:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì è vero, ma chi fa la vita di merda?
> 
> l'ignaro no, finchè è ignaro
> colui che mente no, finchè fa ciò che desidera
> ...



Si come quando dai un'osso al cane. Il cane è felice. Peccato che non stiamo parlando di cani. Cioè ci manca poco visto che c'è chi si assume la responsabilità di gestire, scegliere, mentire, dire la verità etc etc, con il cane puoi farlo, con un tuo simile, NO.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco:unhappy:


Metti che l'ignaro è anche arido e limitato...!


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano*, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


i fedeli che nemmeno si sognano nella propria mente di tradire...non credo esistano...tutti abbiamo delle pulsioni..c'è chi le tiene a bada chi no..c'è anche chi non vrebbe nemmeno tempo di andarle a seguire chi ne ha molto a disposizione...
c'è chi non tradisce e chi tradisce...punto.
ad oggi non ho tradito mio marito , e devo dire che no è stata una "resistenza forzata.."non ho voluto punto ma non mi sento arida di cuore o priva di slanci ecc ecc.
non mi sento che mi manca qualcosa..sarò strana...
ogni tanto magari mi abbandono in qualche broccolamento innocente, mi diverto..ma più di tanto non faccio...
sarò da rinchiudere?

ad oggi stò bene così..
non mi sento ne meglio ma nemmeno peggio di altri che lo fanno...


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì è vero, ma chi fa la vita di merda?
> 
> l'ignaro no, finchè è ignaro
> colui che mente no, finchè fa ciò che desidera
> ...


E quando non è più ignaro? Il traditore perde l'opportunità di fae la vita che vuole e per alcuni anni di fare anche una vita normale, il tradito perde la fiducia su tutto e perde il compagno o la compagna non sapendo chi sia...il gioco ne vale la candela? Cioè se il traditore ci tiene così tanto alla sua vita, è disposto a pagare a caro prezzo la scoperta, e cioè una vita ancor peggiore di quella che poteva avere non tradendo?


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si come quando dai un'osso al cane. Il cane è felice. Peccato che non stiamo parlando di cani. Cioè ci manca poco visto che c'è chi si assume la responsabilità di gestire, scegliere, mentire, dire la verità etc etc, con il cane puoi farlo, con un tuo simile, NO.




i cani sono meglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Vorrei solo sapere se stai partecipando al guinness della stronzata galattica. Perchè ok le provocazioni, ok i luoghi comuni, ok le generalizzazioni assurde... ma mi pare che tu stia veramente esagerando. Tra l'altro la stoffa è logora e si vede l'ordito.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

ma il tradimento è terribile proprio per questo: al momento in cui ti viene rivelato la vita che hai vissuto crolla e fa macerie di bello e buono , sano e marcio.fai distinguere poi cos'era vero e cos'era falso.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> i cani sono meglio...



Di alcune persone, si. Seguendo il tuo discorso chiaramente.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> i cani sono meglio...


sempre:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

*FANTASTICA*



Pleasure ha detto:


> i cani sono meglio...


ecco un esempio di verità ipocrita


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> i cani sono meglio...


di chi?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì è vero, ma chi fa la vita di merda?
> 
> l'ignaro no, finchè è ignaro
> colui che mente no, finchè fa ciò che desidera
> ...


Della serie: basta che funzioni! Lo trovo schifosetto, sai? Comprensibile, ma non mi piace.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

*I cani (ma tra parentesi)*

Ah, i cani! I cani sono CANI, cioè esseri viventi che ti scodinzolano a prescindere. A PRESCINDERE! Chi ama i cani li ama perché è amato A PRESCINDERE. Ecco un bell'esempio di rapporto servo-padrone: quelli che vanno per la maggiore, mi pare. Per favore non mettiamoci però a parlare di cani. Per favore. Comprerò un cane quando non sarò più in grado di intendere e di volere e avrò così pena per me stessa da volere un affetto (?!) incondizionato. Vi prego in quel caso di venire ad ammazzarmi SUBITO.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, i cani! I cani sono CANI, cioè esseri viventi che ti scodinzolano a prescindere. A PRESCINDERE! Chi ama i cani li ama perché è amato A PRESCINDERE. Ecco un bell'esempio di rapporto servo-padrone: quelli che vanno per la maggiore, mi pare. Per favore non mettiamoci però a parlare di cani. Per favore. Comprerò un cane quando non sarò più in grado di intendere e di volere e avrò così pena per me stessa da volere un affetto (?!) incondizionato. Vi prego in quel caso di venire ad ammazzarmi SUBITO.


no comment


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si come quando dai un'osso al cane. Il cane è felice. Peccato che non stiamo parlando di cani. Cioè ci manca poco visto che c'è chi si assume la responsabilità di gestire, scegliere, mentire, dire la verità etc etc, con il cane puoi farlo, con un tuo simile, NO.





Pleasure ha detto:


> i cani sono meglio...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Di alcune persone, si. Seguendo il tuo discorso chiaramente.



domanda: ma voi, nella vita, riuscite a fare qualcosa da convinti?

perchè, e scusate se entro nel dettaglio

uno che ha tradito e una che si è sollazzata con un uomo sposato e poi vengono con le pagine dei manuali di psicologia o con le frasi dei baci perugina a scrivere la morale sul tradimento altrui ( perchè il proprio è stato dettato da esigenze imprescindibili, ovviamente, o è stato una cazzata, un *raptus*, un momento di debolezza, un credevo fosse amore e invece lui mi prendeva per i fondelli o doveva vendicarsi della moglie....) tirando dentro anche i cani veramente non so come commentarli

cioè mi mancano le parole


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Io*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, i cani! I cani sono CANI, cioè esseri viventi che ti scodinzolano a prescindere. A PRESCINDERE! Chi ama i cani li ama perché è amato A PRESCINDERE. Ecco un bell'esempio di rapporto servo-padrone: quelli che vanno per la maggiore, mi pare. Per favore non mettiamoci però a parlare di cani. Per favore. Comprerò un cane quando non sarò più in grado di intendere e di volere e avrò così pena per me stessa da volere un affetto (?!) incondizionato. Vi prego in quel caso di venire ad ammazzarmi SUBITO.


Io spero solo che non sei seria e provochi apposta,spero per te chiarmanente!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Della serie: basta che funzioni! Lo trovo schifosetto, sai? Comprensibile, ma non mi piace.



non mi sono spiegata evidentemente

non intendevo: basta che funzioni
intendevo che quel che hai a disposizione devi farlo e farlo funzionare al meglio, mettendoci la tua massima energia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero solo che non sei seria e provochi apposta,spero per te chiarmanente!


mi sembrava abbastanza palese.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mah ... 

non so ... 

è ovvio che anche una parte dei fedeli se la raccontano ... 
ci mancherebbe ...

io la vedo così ... 

la differenza la vedo nel coraggio ... 
coraggio, di comunicare, se ci sono dei cambiamenti ...

e questa teoria, me la vedo confermata ... aimeh, che tristezza ... 
come alcuni hanno i neuroni tra le gambe ...

preferisco ... ma non so ... cosa preferisco ... 

ancora non ci vedo tanto chiaro ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> domanda: ma voi, nella vita, riuscite a fare qualcosa da convinti?
> 
> perchè, e scusate se entro nel dettaglio
> 
> ...


Se intendi per tradire quando parli di convinzione, no.

Per il resto non rispondo, volevi fare la neutra con poche parole e ti ho accontentata. Non sei riuscita a continuare la tua farsa scritta in poche parole e ti sei incazzata, mi sta bene, ma mi sta bene sempre seguendo una tua logica di discorso cambiato. Che altro aggiungere? La vita non va scartata attraverso la scritta di un bacio perugina, ma calpestando il prossimo scopandolo la notte come se gli avessi dato un'osso.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata evidentemente
> 
> non intendevo: basta che funzioni
> intendevo che quel che hai a disposizione devi farlo e farlo funzionare al meglio, mettendoci la tua massima energia



sono daccordo
e questo lo fanno anche i fedeli...(ma siamo divisi a squadre oggi?)
ognuno intente il meglio a modo suo...

ma il mondo è vario o no?

fedeli ed infedeli sono esseri umani che agiscono in modo diverso a seconda appunto delle prorpie necessita motivazioni ecc ecc...
il fine è stare bene con se stessi con gli altri...
la felicità non è rerogativa di un tipo di comportamento
(mi stò spiegando da cani lo so)
non capisco questa divisione ecco.
per la serie tu tradisci e sei più appagata di me...
io sono arida, priva di slancio...
ma può essere che ognuno sta bene come sta?che sia portatore o meno di corna?

quella di fantastica mi pare propaganda...

scusate


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono daccordo
> e questo lo fanno anche i fedeli...(ma siamo divisi a squadre oggi?)
> ognuno intente il meglio a modo suo...
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata evidentemente
> 
> non intendevo: basta che funzioni
> intendevo che quel che hai a disposizione devi farlo e farlo funzionare al meglio, mettendoci la tua massima energia



:mrgreen: Intendevi che, ti basta prendere decisioni per tutti gli uomini che al momento hai. L'importante che loro stiano bene.


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mah ...
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di alcune persone, si. Seguendo il tuo discorso chiaramente.



si certo


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono daccordo
> e questo lo fanno anche i fedeli...(ma siamo divisi a squadre oggi?)
> ognuno intente il meglio a modo suo...
> 
> ...


Non si tradisce se si ama. PUNTO. Tu stai amando, quindi non tradisci. Bene, benissimo. Ma se nutrissi un giorno una fantasia, non penseresti di essere già disamorata del tuo uomo? Propaganda? Io non sopporto i luoghi comuni; se per te è propaganda, andiamo lontano


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco un esempio di verità ipocrita



non credo proprio...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si tradisce se si ama. PUNTO. Tu stai amando, quindi non tradisci. Bene, benissimo. Ma se nutrissi un giorno una fantasia, non penseresti di essere già disamorata del tuo uomo? Propaganda? Io non sopporto i luoghi comuni; se per te è propaganda, andiamo lontano


Dipende da quale significato dai alla parola tradimento, perchè nel momento in cui un traditore tradisce, sta tradendo se stesso. Il tradito ne soffrirà ma prenderà atto nel tempo di quello che ha imparato dal tradimento. Ed ognuno probabilmente con la propria soggettività. 

La parola amare nel senso in cui ho percepito tu la intendi, la lascio personalmente ai ragazzini. E ripeto sempre la stessa litania, è un'opinione personale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se intendi per tradire quando parli di convinzione, no.
> 
> Per il resto non rispondo, volevi fare la neutra con poche parole e ti ho accontentata. Non sei riuscita a continuare la tua farsa scritta in poche parole e ti sei incazzata, mi sta bene, ma mi sta bene sempre seguendo una tua logica di discorso cambiato. Che altro aggiungere? La vita non va scartata attraverso la scritta di un bacio perugina, ma calpestando il prossimo scopandolo la notte come se gli avessi dato un'osso.


ultimo, dipende tutto da come vivi (tu impersonale)

se vivi aspettando gli ossi che ti buttano gli altri....non mi resta che sperare sia una tua scelta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Intendevi che, *ti basta prendere decisioni per tutti gli uomini che al momento hai.* L'importante che loro stiano bene.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

non so, ho incontrato solo ossi duri almeno quanto  me


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

please ... una spiegazione 

ma cosa difendete, voi che tradite, esattamente?

non l'ho mica capito io ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Non si tradisce se si ama. PUNTO*. Tu stai amando, quindi non tradisci. Bene, benissimo. Ma se nutrissi un giorno una fantasia, non penseresti di essere già disamorata del tuo uomo? Propaganda? Io non sopporto i luoghi comuni; se per te è propaganda, andiamo lontano


questo non è vero....e te lo diranno una marea di traditori che sono qui dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono daccordo
> e questo lo fanno anche i fedeli...(ma siamo divisi a squadre oggi?)
> ognuno intente il meglio a modo suo...
> 
> ...


quella di fantastica non è propaganda
prendiamola come uno spunto di discussione

anche da confutare, come stai facendo tu


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ultimo, dipende tutto da come vivi (tu impersonale)
> 
> se vivi aspettando gli ossi che ti buttano gli altri....non mi resta che sperare sia una tua scelta



Ma quando mai! dobbiamo dare il giusto significato a tutto, inutile andare a scrivere impersonale etc etc... se si vive una vita mentendo, e se si vive una vita mettendosi al di sopra di chi ti sta accanto, ti stai prendendo delle responsabilità che mettono costui/ei non capace di intendere e volere. 
Usciamo le palle e guardiamoci dentro, e soprattutto diamo rispetto alle persone, diamolo prima a loro e poi verremmo gratificati noi stessi.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si tradisce se si ama. PUNTO. Tu stai amando, quindi non tradisci. Bene, benissimo. Ma se nutrissi un giorno una fantasia, non penseresti di essere già disamorata del tuo uomo? Propaganda? Io non sopporto i luoghi comuni; se per te è propaganda, andiamo lontano



Pataccate gigantesche....ieri con mia moglie 10km a piedi,spesso mano nella mano....ma cio'non toglie che stamattina......


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pataccate gigantesche....ieri con mia moglie 10km a piedi,spesso mano nella mano....ma cio'non toglie che stamattina......



:mrgreen: come volevasi dimostrare! grazie caro!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> non so, ho incontrato solo ossi duri almeno quanto  me



Questo lo pensi tu, bisognerebbe vedere cosa ne pensano costoro.  e soprattutto chi sono costoro.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si tradisce se si ama. PUNTO. Tu stai amando, quindi non tradisci. Bene, benissimo. Ma se nutrissi un* giorno una fantasia*, non penseresti di essere già disamorata del tuo uomo? Propaganda? Io non sopporto i luoghi comuni; se per te è propaganda, andiamo lontano


NO.
di fantasie ne nutro...
credo che nulla c'entrino con quello che ho costruito e che continuo a costruitre...non faccio nemmeno il paragone...
ma per te l'amore è così debole..
ci sono degli uomini che mi piacciono fisicamente e anche caratterialmente....ma non mi sento disamorata per questo...

mi sento normale ecco...


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pataccate gigantesche....ieri con mia moglie 10km a piedi,spesso mano nella mano....ma cio'non toglie che stamattina......


e tu magari eri sincero con lei.solo che al momento in cui lo venisse a sapere tutte le passeggiate e i momenti teneri diventano falsi.
questo è il vero problema


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> please ... una spiegazione
> 
> ...


Prima di tutto a te un bacio grande, perché mi piaci.
Io in chi tradisce (e non è detto che sia io) difendo la capacità di mettersi in gioco, di essere curioso della vita, flessibile, aperto, pronto a uscire da se stesso, dalla sua bella costruzione, per seguire la vita in sé, quella che "muta e ignora", come scrive qualcuno e che non puoi fermare nelle tue belle certezze, a meno di non perderla progressivamente, giorno dopo giorno.. E' un po' come quando una bella mattina due sposi fedeli da sempre si svegliano uno accanto all'altro e non sanno più che hanno nel letto, perché la maschera che prima li proteggeva dall'insulto della vita ora se li è mangiati, e il loro volto non lo vedono più...
Non so se sono stata chiara. Ma tu sei cara


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> please ... una spiegazione
> 
> ...



Ma ti pare che ti dicano, si sto tradendo so che è sbagliato ma è la mia vita. Nahhhhh devono convincerti che loro sanno scegliere anche per chi gli sta accanto. Che è già un bel dire.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti giuro che conosco chi non ne ha mai provate! E non erano religiosi fanatici. Esistono esistono, *sono tra noi*.



:scared:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è sacrosanto. Invece NON è bugiardo chi dice di non desiderare altro uomo/altra donna. O meglio, ci sono i bugiardi, ma non appartengono alla categoria che ho presente (presentissima!) io: quella ritratta da Lothar quando racconta del tizio che è rimasto basito all'allusione sul Motel lì vicino.
> Quelli che ho presenti, presentissimi, io, e uno in particolare sono pronta a scommettere (e vi informerò degli sviluppi nel tempo) che passata la prima volta, che li manda in confusione ("oddio! Anche io ho delle pulsioni, mamma! Mammmaaaaaaaa!"), sono pronti ad andare con le donne purché respirino, e pronti a considerarle UNICAMENTE troie, giusto per salvaguardare la loro integra fede alla prima e unica e sola donna della loro vita.


Beh più che lecita paura no?
QUando la stalla è aperta fora i buoi no?

Magari ci sono lecite paure...
Che dicono...

Se provo na volta e poi mi piace
e non mi sento in colpa

apriti cielo
figa mia fatti capanna no?

Si anche lui mario capanna anca se l'è vecioto...

Io ho optato per la teoria insiemistica
loro messe tutte assieme
fanno parte di un'unica realtà

"la donna" della mia vita no?

Infatti ognuna di loro ha dato e ha tolto.

Quelle che hanno dato hanno rifuso almeno cento volte il danno fatto da altre

quindi alla fine della fiera mi è andata da dio...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> domanda: ma voi, nella vita, riuscite a fare qualcosa da convinti?
> 
> perchè, e scusate se entro nel dettaglio
> 
> ...



MI e Ti non se capemmo mia...

Cara Matraini.. leggi bene quello che uno scrive prima di rispondere..
non faccio la morale sui tradimenti altrui assolutamente.
I cani sono meglio...per certe cose...naturalmente

ma l'uomo ha l'istinto animale...
anche il cane è un animale sai ?!?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai! dobbiamo dare il giusto significato a tutto, inutile andare a scrivere impersonale etc etc... se si vive una vita mentendo, e se si vive una vita mettendosi al di sopra di chi ti sta accanto, ti stai prendendo delle responsabilità che mettono costui/ei non capace di intendere e volere.
> *Usciamo le palle e guardiamoci dentro, e soprattutto diamo rispetto alle persone, diamolo prima a loro e poi verremmo gratificati noi stessi.*


per curiosità, mi dici da quali manuali estrapoli queste frasi?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da trasmettere ai figli.


O ai nipoti....no?
Per esempio mio nonno diceva che....

Maledetta merlin altrimenti a 18 anni ti facevo diventare io uomo come si conviene...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per dirla in modo raffinato: di merda.
> la menzogna lega le mani all'ignaro e non gli permette di essere libero .è una forma vile di arroganza.
> su questo mi sento integralista : come ci si permette di tacere verità che condizionano pesantemente la vita degli altri?


Parli per esperienza vissuta vero minnie?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> MI e Ti non se capemmo mia...
> 
> Cara Matraini.. leggi bene quello che uno scrive prima di rispondere..
> non faccio la morale sui tradimenti altrui assolutamente.
> ...



temo di non capire dove sta il punto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mah ...
> 
> ...


sarà che scrivi in un modo che io trovo difficilmente capibile e sicuramente lontano dall'Italiano ma davvero sti luoghi comuni lasciano il tempo che trovano. Inutili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O ai nipoti....no?
> Per esempio mio nonno diceva che....
> 
> *Maledetta merlin* altrimenti a 18 anni ti facevo diventare io uomo come si conviene...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prima di tutto a te un bacio grande, perché mi piaci.
> Io in chi tradisce (e non è detto che sia io) *difendo la capacità di mettersi in gioco, di essere curioso della vita, flessibile, aperto, pronto a uscire da se stesso, dalla sua bella costruzione, per seguire la vita in sé, quella che "muta e ignora", come scrive qualcuno e che non puoi fermare nelle tue belle certezze, a meno di non perderla progressivamente, giorno dopo giorno.. E' un po' come quando una bella mattina due sposi fedeli da sempre si svegliano uno accanto all'altro e non sanno più che hanno nel letto, perché la maschera che prima li proteggeva dall'insulto della vita ora se li è mangiati, e il loro volto non lo vedono più...
> *Non so se sono stata chiara. Ma tu sei cara


non ho capito.le caratteristicbe sopraddescritte appartengono solo a chi tradisce?
e una volta tolta la maschera l'ideale sarebbe dirselo e spostare la propria curiosità di vita altrove?
a me sta cosa della gioia di vivere a discapito degli altri fa strano.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza vissuta vero minnie?


certo topolino.alle medie un compagno mi tradì per una di facili costumi (nel senso del tanga)


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prima di tutto a te un bacio grande, perché mi piaci.
> Io in chi tradisce (e non è detto che sia io) difendo la capacità di mettersi in gioco, di essere curioso della vita, flessibile, aperto, pronto a uscire da se stesso, dalla sua bella costruzione, per seguire la vita in sé, quella che "muta e ignora", come scrive qualcuno e che non puoi fermare nelle tue belle certezze, a meno di non perderla progressivamente, giorno dopo giorno.. E' un po' come quando una bella mattina due sposi fedeli da sempre si svegliano uno accanto all'altro e non sanno più che hanno nel letto, perché la maschera che prima li proteggeva dall'insulto della vita ora se li è mangiati, e il loro volto non lo vedono più...
> Non so se sono stata chiara. Ma tu sei cara



non mi sembra che chi tradisce sia pronto ad uscire dalla sua bella costruzione e mettersi in gioco
anzi, tutt'altro: a me sembra che spesso voglia mantenere tutto così com'è, ed in più avere quello che desidera in quel momento (generalizzando, perchè non sempre è così...)
e potrebbe anche andare bene avere ciò che si desidera, ma prima bisognerebbe chiedersi se si desidera ancora ciò che già si ha, secondo me
ergo, per me il tradimento è una scelta, come tante altre, poichè mi rifiuto di pensare che il traditore sia in balia di chissà che


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si tradisce se si ama. PUNTO Tu stai amando, quindi non tradisci. Bene, benissimo. Ma se nutrissi un giorno una fantasia, non penseresti di essere già disamorata del tuo uomo? Propaganda? Io non sopporto i luoghi comuni; se per te è propaganda, andiamo lontano



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: come volevasi dimostrare! grazie caro!



ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per curiosità, mi dici da quali manuali estrapoli queste frasi?


Di certo non dal tuo stesso manuale. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahaha



:mrgreen::mrgreen:
vabbè ma questo è l'ABC


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di certo non dal tuo stesso manuale. :mrgreen:



segui un manuale???


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è da sbellicarsi, potrebbe essere vero.
diciamo che l'idea di amore è diversa per ognuno e per come amo io non c'è spazio per altri.per te magari è diverso.
magari  "l'amore con cui si sta" riempe più o meno gli spazi emotivi, sentimentali ,erotici di cui abbamo bisogno.
mah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> segui un manuale???



No, tu?


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> vabbè ma questo è l'ABC


Molto egocentrico questo 3d, non trovi?

Devo deporre lo scettro...sono un egocentrica delle mutua.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è da sbellicarsi, potrebbe essere vero.
> diciamo che l'idea di amore è diversa per ognuno e per come amo io non c'è spazio per altri.per te magari è diverso.
> magari  "l'amore con cui si sta" riempe più o meno gli spazi emotivi, sentimentali ,erotici di cui abbamo bisogno.
> mah



ha scritto che:
Chi tradisce non ama. Punto.


Per me è da sbellicarsi. E mi sbellico.

lei scrive per assoluitismi io rido  per assolutismi.
Par condicio


----------



## fightclub (11 Marzo 2013)

ciao
mi chiamo fightclub
sono un fedele integrale
e sono arido
ma arido
ma arido
vi prego AIUTATEMI
mi serve una crema miracolosa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso *Ermanno Olmi,* citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.



però, rileggendoti. 

ermanno olmi è un grandissimo regista, creativo, visionario, ma con solida base nel reale
nonostante il discorso sulla fedeltà sono propensa a escludere aridità d'animo e di mente in un artista che sa regalare emozioni così intense

ricordo due suoi film che mi hanno assai colpito:

il mestiere delle armi
cantando dietro i paraventi


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molto egocentrico questo 3d, non trovi?
> 
> Devo deporre lo scettro...sono un egocentrica delle mutua.


molto...anche se devo ammattere che credo sia "studiato ad hoc" :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ciao
> mi chiamo fightclub
> sono un fedele integrale
> e sono arido
> ...



se la trovi me lo dici?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Ne sono certa, sì. Chi tradisce non ama, o ha smesso di amare. Detesto il relativismo della serie: "dipende dalle circostanze, bisogna vedere, ognuno ha la sua idea di amore." Non lo reggo proprio: mi fa schifo. Avete tra voi una talebana. Fantastica, però. Non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> molto...anche se devo ammattere che credo sia "studiato ad hoc" :mrgreen:



si, ho l'impressione che Fantastica ci studi, tipo animali da laboratorio.

Io faccio il gatto.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> ciao
> mi chiamo fightclub
> sono un fedele integrale
> e sono arido
> ...




no


sono arida:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ne sono certa, sì. Chi tradisce non ama, o ha smesso di amare. Detesto il relativismo della serie: "dipende dalle circostanze, bisogna vedere, ognuno ha la sua idea di amore." Non lo reggo proprio: mi fa schifo. Avete tra voi una talebana. Fantastica, però. Non fa male a nessuno.



non ho mai creduto negli assolutismi... 
quindi forse puoi parlare per te. ma non per tutti


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica;1092729[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Ne sono certa, sì[/B]. Chi tradisce non ama, o ha smesso di amare. Detesto il relativismo della serie: "dipende dalle circostanze, bisogna vedere, ognuno ha la sua idea di amore." Non lo reggo proprio: mi fa schifo. Avete tra voi una talebana. Fantastica, però. Non fa male a nessuno.


e come sei arrivata a questa convinzione?
Perchè quando hai tradito non amavi più immagino.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ho l'impressione che Fantastica ci studi, tipo animali da laboratorio.
> 
> Io faccio il gatto.


io il topo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non mi sembra che chi tradisce sia pronto ad uscire dalla sua bella costruzione e mettersi in gioco
> anzi, tutt'altro: a me sembra che spesso voglia mantenere tutto così com'è, ed in più avere quello che desidera in quel momento (generalizzando, perchè non sempre è così...)
> e potrebbe anche andare bene avere ciò che si desidera, ma prima bisognerebbe chiedersi se si desidera ancora ciò che già si ha, secondo me
> *ergo, per me il tradimento è una scelta, come tante altre, poichè mi rifiuto di pensare che il traditore sia in balia di chissà che*


non sono sola nell'universo :mrgreen:

però sono pronta a uscire dalla mia costruzione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di certo non dal tuo stesso manuale. :mrgreen:



guarda che qui la prerogativa del libro stampato ce l'avete tu e un'altra che non scrive più


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prima di tutto a te un bacio grande, perché mi piaci.
> Io in chi tradisce (e non è detto che sia io) difendo la capacità di mettersi in gioco, di essere curioso della vita, flessibile, aperto, pronto a uscire da se stesso, dalla sua bella costruzione, per seguire la vita in sé, quella che "muta e ignora", come scrive qualcuno e che non puoi fermare nelle tue belle certezze, a meno di non perderla progressivamente, giorno dopo giorno.. E' un po' come quando una bella mattina due sposi fedeli da sempre si svegliano uno accanto all'altro e non sanno più che hanno nel letto, perché la maschera che prima li proteggeva dall'insulto della vita ora se li è mangiati, e il loro volto non lo vedono più...
> Non so se sono stata chiara. Ma tu sei cara


Mettersi in gioco?

Facile mettersi in gioco senza rischiare nulla!
Tanto al limite si va a piangere sulla spalla del tradito, dicendogli che la colpa è di entrambi, che è stata una debolezza, un momento, che non succederà più ....

A me sembra un discorso abbastanza paraculo.

Mettersi in discussione significa secondo me rivedere quello che già si ha, 
o comunque fare il classico bilancio della propria vita per capire a che punto si è.

Da lì in poi si può pensare di cambiare quello che non ci soddisfa, che sia dal fare una dieta, al prendere una laurea,
al farsi un piercing allo scroto o cambiare partner.

Sti discorsi servono per raccontarsela alla grande, secondo me.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono sola nell'universo :mrgreen:
> 
> *però sono pronta a uscire dalla mia costruzione*



in che senso?

non desideri mantenere le cose come stanno, rispetto a quello che già hai?

o forse intendi la costruzione che hai di te, e che potrebbe cambiare?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mettersi in gioco?
> 
> Facile mettersi in gioco senza rischiare nulla!
> Tanto al limite si va a piangere sulla spalla del tradito, dicendogli che la colpa è di entrambi, che è stata una debolezza, un momento, che non succederà più ....
> ...



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io il topo


Dovevi scrivere "la topa".


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



hai visto il mio amore che saggio!:inlove:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovevi scrivere "la topa".


ok faccio la topa :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mettersi in gioco?
> 
> Facile mettersi in gioco senza rischiare nulla!
> Tanto al limite si va a piangere sulla spalla del tradito, dicendogli che la colpa è di entrambi, che è stata una debolezza, un momento, che non succederà più ....
> ...


Infatti, se vai a leggere un po' in giro, ho detto chiaramente che detesto i fedifraghi che non informano e che non se ne vanno! Ma vabbè, oggi scrivo troppo ovunque, non è che potete seguirmi ovunque. Scusate.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ne sono certa, sì. Chi tradisce non ama, o ha smesso di amare. Detesto il relativismo della serie: "dipende dalle circostanze, bisogna vedere, ognuno ha la sua idea di amore." Non lo reggo proprio: mi fa schifo. Avete tra voi una talebana. Fantastica, però. Non fa male a nessuno.


tu ne sei certa..giusto...
per te è così..giustissimo...
ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede...


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai visto il mio amore che saggio!:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



oh yes! 
ma non avevo dubbi


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dovevi scrivere "la topa".



invece le pietre, non essendo animali, rimangono al di fuori dello studio

cuntent??:mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> temo di non capire dove sta il punto



infatti..mi e ti non se capemmo mia..

non condanno un tradimento, assolutamente,
può succedere e i motivi possono essere tanti..
ma quello che non approvo è il vizio..
a quel punto è inutile che stai con una persona.

Poi se io sono l'amante di qualcuno, cara, il problema non è mio che sono single è del partner che 
magari è sposato..
e in questo poi comunque ogni situazione è a se.. bisogna essere in una storia per capire..
a volte, in base ad uno sfogo, si tirano delle conclusioni che sono classiche e si generalizza.

Il paragone con il cane:
anche se hai la luna storta, lui è sempre al tuo fianco..
è un animale eccezionale capisce qualunque umore stai vivendo.
In questo i cani sono meglio di certe persone..che non hanno animo di niente.
Ma, logico è un animale e tra simili si accoppia...mai con la stessa..
per questo molti uomini sono simili agli animali..
ma sono uomini senza scrupoli di alcun tipo..
ma ricordiamoci che noi a differenza di loro siamo esseri umani...dovremmo in un certo senso distinguerci..
 non essere degli insensibili e senza scrupoli.
Parlo per la persona che hai di fianco, per un'amante che hai di fronte ecc..
*Il tradimento può succedere..ma dipende come.*
Siamo persone non animali.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ho l'impressione che Fantastica ci studi, tipo animali da laboratorio.
> 
> Io faccio il gatto.



Come osi donna??'ci sono gia'io.gas..occhi verdi...poi c'e'la pantera rosa...no felini basta...poi anche tu sei fornita a casa di presenze fusanti no??

Fantastica scrive pataccate.. si crede dopositaria della verita'...e parla di cose,che qua' dentro,conosciamo io te e Chiara ... e voi beccate come tordi infagianati


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai visto il mio amore che saggio!:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


per 'na volta che sono serio 

:inlove:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prima di tutto a te un bacio grande, perché mi piaci.
> Io in chi tradisce (e non è detto che sia io) difendo la capacità di mettersi in gioco, di essere curioso della vita, flessibile, aperto, pronto a uscire da se stesso, dalla sua bella costruzione, per seguire la vita in sé, quella che "muta e ignora", come scrive qualcuno e che non puoi fermare nelle tue belle certezze, a meno di non perderla progressivamente, giorno dopo giorno.. E' un po' come quando una bella mattina due sposi fedeli da sempre si svegliano uno accanto all'altro e non sanno più che hanno nel letto, perché la maschera che prima li proteggeva dall'insulto della vita ora se li è mangiati, e il loro volto non lo vedono più...
> Non so se sono stata chiara. Ma tu sei cara


Ciao 

è proprio questo che non capisco ... 
non è una caratteristica degli infedeli ... credo ... ci devo pensare ... 

perché ho una curiosità dentro di me ... 
che avvolte vorrei prendere una boccata d'aria da me stessa ... 
salto da un estremo all'altro ... 

negli occhi della società ... ho trasgredito e rischiato ...
mi muovevo tra i centri autonomi (alcuni veramente ci credevano ... ma molti, aimeh, parassitti)
organizzavo concerti con dei ex-drogati e con il benefit ... a divertirci ... 
ecc. ecc. 

ne ho fatte tante ... 
rasata la testa ... per rompere a mia zia ... 
lei dell'alta società ... mica mi potevo presentare così?

ecc. ecc. 

non faccio progetti a lunga durate, perché da un momento 
all'altro è possibile che tutto cambi ... da fare e scoprire c'è molto ...

ecc. ecc. 

(quello che ho rischiato ... non lo racconto :mrgreen: ... 
perché ho rischiato veramente)

il mio compagno, sempre vicino ... 
avvolte anche no ... se per lui un'altra cosa era più importante ... 

e quando è nata nostra figlia ... bene, anzi, meglio, ora siamo in tre ...

quello che tu rischi, vuoi scoprire, vuoi provare ... lo puoi fare in due ...

è una questione, di quanto tu vuoi integrare l'altro nel tuo viaggio ... 

spero che mi sono fatta capire ... 

perché ... non ho capito bene, se quell'atto rinchiuda veramente tutto questo ... 

io seguo a pensare ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda che qui la prerogativa del libro stampato ce l'avete tu e un'altra che non scrive più



scusa ma io lavoro anche sai ?!?


----------



## Eretteo (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Nessuno si aspetta che tu sia fedele.
Ne' lo sospetta.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, se vai a leggere un po' in giro, ho detto chiaramente che detesto i fedifraghi che non informano e che non se ne vanno! Ma vabbè, oggi scrivo troppo ovunque, non è che potete seguirmi ovunque. Scusate.


Sto seguendo sto topic a fatica


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come osi donna??'ci sono gia'io.gas..occhi verdi...poi c'e'la pantera rosa...no felini basta...poi anche tu sei fornita a casa di presenze fusanti no??
> 
> Fantastica scrive pataccate.. si crede dopositaria della verita'...e parla di cose,che qua' dentro,conosciamo io te e Chiara ... e voi beccate come tordi infagianati


tze tze il miglior gatto è il mio


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fanatastica scrive pataccate..e voi beccate come tordi infagianati


Uh, che livore! Ma non sei il fedifrago felice, tu? Mi perplimi. Pensa che quasi stavo pensando che eri meglio di un fedele. Invece guarda qui. Ti sei imbesuito, ahahahahah!


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh, che livore! Ma non sei il fedifrago felice, tu? *Mi perplimi*. Pensa che quasi stavo pensando che eri meglio di un fedele. Invece guarda qui. Ti sei imbesuito, ahahahahah!



oh cazzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uno che ha tradito e una che si è sollazzata con un uomo sposato e poi vengono con le pagine dei manuali di psicologia o con le frasi dei baci perugina a scrivere la morale sul tradimento altrui ( *perchè il proprio è stato dettato da esigenze imprescindibili, ovviamente, o è stato una cazzata, un raptus, un momento di debolezza, un credevo fosse amore e invece lui mi prendeva per i fondelli o doveva vendicarsi della moglie....*) tirando dentro anche i cani veramente non so come commentarli
> 
> cioè mi mancano le parole





Pleasure ha detto:


> infatti..mi e ti non se capemmo mia..
> 
> non condanno un tradimento, assolutamente,
> può succedere e i motivi possono essere tanti..
> ...



CVD


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> scusa ma io lavoro anche sai ?!?


ma non parlavo di te


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tze tze il miglior gatto è il mio


ma vuoi mettere con il mio??? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere con il mio??? :rotfl::rotfl:


dai non c'è paragone :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CVD



ma infatti...non se capemmo.. fa niente


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh, che livore! Ma non sei il fedifrago felice, tu? Mi perplimi. Pensa che quasi stavo pensando che eri meglio di un fedele. Invece guarda qui. Ti sei imbesuito, ahahahahah![/QUO
> 
> sono stra felice donna..non mi manca niente..infatti quanto ridevo,qualche giorno fa'..sai nuova conoscenza mi raccontava che uomini fatti con stampino..le dicono tutti''che sesso a  casa niente da anni''..ahahahah..e quante mogli''gravemente malate'''........io invece le ho detto la verita'.
> 
> non sono ''imbesulito''(ma dove vieni mia cara???)....stavo solo scherzando..Lothar puo'.Impara...aahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ho l'impressione che Fantastica ci studi, tipo animali da laboratorio.
> 
> Io faccio il gatto.


Io faccio lo scarabeo stercorario. Oppure la sarcophaga carnaria. Se mi vogliono studiare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> infatti..mi e ti non se capemmo mia..
> 
> non condanno un tradimento, assolutamente,
> può succedere e i motivi possono essere tanti..
> ...



ma è proprio questo il problema che sta alla base del vostro ragionamento
in questo caso del tuo
un pistolotto su ciò che ci distingue dagli animali (la ragione) per poi gettarla alle ortiche e soppiantarla col romanticismo

vi sentite talmente lindi e pinti e alla ricerca del grande amore da essere esenti da colpe e responsabilità

come se il fatto di cercare l'amore della vostra vita (concetto quanto mai insulso e adolescenziale, tanto per sintetizzare) vi giustificasse e vi coprisse di uno scudo dorato 

limitatamente a questo aspetto Fantastica ha espresso un concetto altamente condivisibile, di cui peraltro dimostra di essere schiava lei stessa


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fantastica ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Uh, che livore! Ma non sei il fedifrago felice, tu? Mi perplimi. Pensa che quasi stavo pensando che eri meglio di un fedele. Invece guarda qui. Ti sei imbesuito, ahahahahah![/QUO
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma infatti...non se capemmo.. fa niente



ma certo che capisco  don't worry


----------



## fightclub (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se la trovi me lo dici?


primo problema trovare la crema
il secondo è come spalmarla su un cuore arido
:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :up: niente cazz..e
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prima di tutto a te un bacio grande, perché mi piaci.
> Io in chi tradisce (e non è detto che sia io) difendo la capacità di mettersi in gioco, di essere curioso della vita, flessibile, aperto, pronto a uscire da se stesso, dalla sua bella costruzione, per seguire la vita in sé, quella che "muta e ignora", come scrive qualcuno e che non puoi fermare nelle tue belle certezze, a meno di non perderla progressivamente, giorno dopo giorno..* E' un po' come quando una bella mattina due sposi fedeli da sempre si svegliano uno accanto all'altro e non sanno più che hanno nel letto, perché la maschera che prima li proteggeva dall'insulto della vita ora se li è mangiati, e il loro volto non lo vedono più...
> *Non so se sono stata chiara. Ma tu sei cara


tutto questo accade in una notte sola...caspita....

ma scusa tesoro mio..se mi sveglio una mattina e non riconosco la persona che dorme con me da 10 anni..il problema non stà nello slancio, nella capacità di mettermi in gioco ecc...dovevo aspettare tante lune?
potevo pensarci prima...



quindi la ricetta per "riconoscesi sempre" e avere curiosità nei confronti delle mutande altrui?

facile.

minchia quanti sforzi potevano risparmiarsi tutte quelle persone che hanno lottato per tenere in piedi il prorpio matrimonio..
quando poi era semplice...
la prossima volta che la mia famiglia avrà un ostacolo da superare proprongo a mio marito questa tua visione...

anzi se cominciamo sin d'ora ostacoli non ce ne saranno più no?

vado a comprare il pane.:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> primo problema trovare la crema
> il secondo è come spalmarla su un cuore arido
> :carneval:


tu sei proprio da reidratare, secondo me. Altro che crema:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> dai non c'è paragone :rotfl::rotfl:


appunto. 10 a 1 per me :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> primo problema trovare la crema
> il secondo è come spalmarla su un cuore arido
> :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tutto questo accade in una notte sola...caspita....
> 
> ma scusa tesoro mio..se mi sveglio una mattina e non riconosco la persona che dorme con me da 10 anni..il problema non stà nello slancio, nella capacità di mettermi in gioco ecc...dovevo aspettare tante lune?
> potevo pensarci prima...
> ...


mi prendi due panini al latte per favore?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha scritto che:
> Chi tradisce non ama. Punto.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ha pure ragione, se l'amore di cui si parla è costruito ha ragione, perchè l'amore romantico, quello che vivono o hanno vissuto in tanti qua dentro è una chimera bella, ma poco reale.
Mentre invece se riesci ad amare nel tempo, e prendere coscienza che pur per certi versi soffrendo della appurata chimera falsa si va avanti godendosi la vita reale nella sua completezza e che pregiudica sempre la totale sincerità. E comprende anche un tradimento l'amore, se è amore vero.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> appunto. 10 a 1 per me :up:


è opinabile mi appello


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma è proprio questo il problema che sta alla base del vostro ragionamento
> in questo caso del tuo
> un pistolotto su ciò che ci distingue dagli animali (la ragione) per poi gettarla alle ortiche e soppiantarla col romanticismo
> 
> ...



No cara, non hai capito:

1) Intanto chi ti dice che io cerco l'amore della mia vita?!?  vedi generalizzi.
    guarda che io ho anche delle avventure e non sono contraria a questo..ma sono single e non devo rendere                   conto a nessuno ma preferisco sempre e comunque 8anche se è un'avventura) che la persona che ho difronte mi dica la verità non le menzogne.

2) non credo che cercare l'amore della vita sia un concetto adolescenziale.

3) Oltre a Fantastica anche tutti noi stiamo esprimendo la nostra opinione

4) non se capemmo...fa lo stesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma *ha pure ragione*, se l'amore di cui si parla è costruito ha ragione, perchè l'amore romantico, quello che vivono o hanno vissuto in tanti qua dentro è una chimera bella, ma poco reale.
> Mentre invece se riesci ad amare nel tempo, e prendere coscienza che pur per certi versi soffrendo della appurata chimera falsa si va avanti godendosi la vita reale nella sua completezza e che pregiudica sempre la totale sincerità. E comprende anche un tradimento l'amore, se è amore vero.


ma... sta dicendo l'esatto opposto.Hai un calo di zuccheri?  Ti faccio prendere un panino da Annuccia?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> No cara, non hai capito:
> 
> 1) Intanto chi ti dice che io cerco l'amore della mia vita?!?  vedi generalizzi.
> guarda che io ho anche delle avventure e non sono contraria a questo..ma sono single e non devo rendere                   conto a nessuno ma preferisco sempre e comunque 8anche se è un'avventura) che la persona che ho difronte mi dica la verità non le menzogne.
> ...



:up:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

resoconto a metà strada ...  ...

credo, che chi tradisce ... 

cova in sè molta insoddisfazione ... 
si svincola dal rapporto ...
vede solo sé, come i depressi ...  

cosa si cerca esattamente? ...

ci si riduce veramente a tal punti?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... sta dicendo l'esatto opposto.Hai un calo di zuccheri?  Ti faccio prendere un panino da Annuccia?



Vero, mi sono fatto tutto un discorso mentale, alla fine ho avvalorato comunque un mio pensiero.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io faccio lo scarabeo stercorario. Oppure la* sarcophaga carnaria*. Se mi vogliono studiare...



:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> No cara, non hai capito:
> 
> 1) *Intanto chi ti dice che io cerco l'amore della mia vita?!?*  vedi generalizzi.
> guarda che io ho anche delle avventure e non sono contraria a questo..ma sono single e non devo rendere                   conto a nessuno ma preferisco sempre e comunque 8anche se è un'avventura) che la persona che ho difronte mi dica la verità non le menzogne.
> ...



si evince di brutto, fidati


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... sta dicendo l'esatto opposto.Hai un calo di zuccheri?  Ti faccio prendere un panino da Annuccia?



ecco...sai con me è un pò in malafede
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ha pure ragione, se l'amore di cui si parla è costruito ha ragione, perchè *l'amore romantico, quello che vivono o hanno vissuto in tanti qua dentro è una chimera bella, ma poco reale.*
> Mentre invece se riesci ad amare nel tempo, e prendere coscienza che pur per certi versi soffrendo della appurata chimera falsa si va avanti godendosi la vita reale nella sua completezza e che pregiudica sempre la totale sincerità. E comprende anche un tradimento l'amore, se è amore vero.



ma se lo vivono o lo hanno vissuto è/è stato reale, ultimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove:


va che bella che sono:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco...sai con me è un pò in malafede
> :mrgreen:



Fossi stato in malafede non avrei scritto la risposta che ho dato a Sbri. Mentre invece noto che il tuo pensiero è quello, in questo caso visto che nonostante non condivido tanti tuoi pensieri, sei tu in malafede. 

E tranquilla che se fossi in malafede te lo scriverei anche.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... sta dicendo l'esatto opposto.Hai un calo di zuccheri? Ti faccio prendere un panino da Annuccia?



le arancine le fa buonissime....
ultimo è più da arancina..il panino è poco...

sentissi i pitoni....slurp...

fa tutto tutto buono..c'ha le manine d'oro...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma se lo vivono o lo hanno vissuto è/è stato reale, ultimo



Vero.

Ma si spera  che ci si riesca sempre a migliorarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le arancine le fa buonissime....
> ultimo è più da arancina..il panino è poco...
> 
> sentissi *i pitoni*....slurp...
> ...


ehm. Non voglio sapere.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Non voglio sapere.:mrgreen:


ho detto le mani...
il resto...non lo conosco perchè sono arida....

(però non deve essere male...)


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le arancine le fa buonissime....
> ultimo è più da arancina..il panino è poco...
> 
> sentissi i pitoni....slurp...
> ...


Di solito faccio tutto buono, tranne la pizza che feci la scorsa settimana, uscita dal forno pareva sfiuncini!! minchia 10 cm minimo d'altezza aveva!:mrgreen:

Mi scordai pure di mettergli l'olio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Circe (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che *i fedeli integrali,*cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, *siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore. *
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè *la pegggior specie sulla terra,* in questioni di cuore: *gente che non si misura mai con la realtà*, *che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter *e che, soprattutto, ci crede. *Roba da asilo*, quando va bene. *Roba da ebeti,* quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Ti auguro di non innamorarti mai pazzamente di un uomo, da rimanerne distrutta se ti tradisce con una che magari è stata fedele e arida, che amava le fiabe e sognava l'amore con i cuoricini....ma che ha subito il tradimento (di uno capace di provare emozioni fuori, capace di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, capace di sperimentare) e che incontra il TUO UOMO e gli passa all'improvviso l'avidità perchè si è incuriosita.....vorrei vedere se dopo rimarresti cosi convinta che sono meglio i traditori......


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho detto le mani...
> il resto...non lo conosco perchè sono arida....
> 
> (però non deve essere male...)


erano i pitoni che mi allarmavano. Qui da ma al massimo sono sfilatini:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Di solito faccio tutto buono*, tranne la pizza che feci la scorsa settimana, uscita dal forno pareva sfiuncini!! minchia 10 cm minimo d'altezza aveva!:mrgreen:
> 
> Mi scordai pure di mettergli l'olio. :mrgreen:


io parlavo del fornaio mio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ti auguro di non innamorarti mai pazzamente di un uomo, da rimanerne distrutta se ti tradisce con una che magari è stata fedele e arida, che amava le fiabe e sognava l'amore con i cuoricini....ma che ha subito il tradimento (di uno capace di provare emozioni fuori, capace di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, capace di sperimentare) e che incontra il TUO UOMO e gli passa all'improvviso l'avidità perchè si è incuriosita.....vorrei vedere se dopo rimarresti cosi convinta che sono meglio i traditori......


Circetta non somatizzare


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io parlavo del fornaio mio...


... e ha un pitone?


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io parlavo del fornaio mio...


L'altra sera in tv davano "Il macellaio". Mamma che robba.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e ha un pitone?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ce la faccio a  risponderti adesso....


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e ha un pitone?


Ma sarà una roba coi canditi...sai i siciliani no :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'altra sera in tv davano "Il macellaio". Mamma che robba.


film orrido e noioso.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

io non distinguo quella senza pedalini dalla fantastica


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> film orrido e noioso.


La Parietti pareva che non aveva mai visto un pollo spennato e l'altro...beh, un cinghiale. Se non altro erano in tema. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'altra sera in tv davano "Il macellaio". Mamma che robba.


minchia che schifo.
Sei riuscito a vederlo tutto?
fino alla fine?
:unhappy:
complimenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non distinguo quella senza pedalini dalla fantastica


invece a me fantastica ricorda qualcun altro.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> invece a me fantastica ricorda qualcun altro.


chi?
E chi è quella senza pedalini?


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

mah,

leggo solo fesserie ... no, espresso male ...
più del contenuto è il comportamento che sta dietro ...

ma tu, hai detto ... guarda, che però ... 

a fare i puntigliosi ... e forse pure a prendersela ed a fare gli offesi ...

quando a casa ... 

che ipocrisia ... 

non rifletto più ... 

sienne


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma è proprio questo il problema che sta alla base del vostro ragionamento
> in questo caso del tuo
> un pistolotto su ciò che ci distingue dagli animali (la ragione) per poi gettarla alle ortiche e soppiantarla col romanticismo
> 
> ...



affatto, anzi, è esattamente il contrario: io mi sono stupita come mai una persona come me, con mille difetti ed idee piuttosto singolari, avesse trovato l'amore della sua vita...

non cercato, perchè non si può cercare, secondo me: o capita o non capita


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

la parietti è una donna intelligente che diventa sciocca per l'esagerato egocentrismo e vanità.
non sa far nulla: balla sguaiatamente, canta ancor peggio, intervista guardandosi lei al monitor....
fosse stata un po' meno innamorata di se stessa avrebbe potuto fare  qualcosa di valido nella vita


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia che schifo.
> Sei riuscito a vederlo tutto?
> fino alla fine?
> :unhappy:
> complimenti


Tutto, tutto....:mrgreen:
Pura curiosità. Divertente, per fortuna hanno deciso di non fa parlare il cinghiale, altrimenti sai che spasso.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> affatto, anzi, è esattamente il contrario: io mi sono stupita come mai una persona come me, con mille difetti ed idee piuttosto singolari, avesse trovato l'amore della sua vita...
> 
> non cercato, perchè non si può cercare, secondo me: *o capita o non capita*


è vero.
Personalmente ero convinta di non trovarlo mai, non che mi perplimesse in maniera particolare il non essere in coppia, da sola ci sto da Dio.
E poi...una fantastica notte in un centro sociale, leoncavallo, in una bellissima serata di esposizione di libri con case editrici indipendenti.
Mentre ero li con il mio tacco 12.
Il mio trucco perfetto. 
Con il germozero in borsa a disinfettare tutto ciò che toccavo.
Arrivò Mattia.


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la parietti è una donna intelligente che diventa sciocca per l'esagerato egocentrismo e vanità.
> non sa far nulla: balla sguaiatamente, canta ancor peggio, intervista guardandosi lei al monitor....
> fosse stata un po' meno innamorata di se stessa avrebbe potuto fare qualcosa di valido nella vita


Penso anch'io. Resta comunque una donna intelligente.


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero.
> Personalmente ero convinta di non trovarlo mai, non che mi perplimesse in maniera particolare il non essere in coppia, da sola ci sto da Dio.
> E poi...una fantastica notte in un centro sociale, leoncavallo, in una bellissima serata di esposizione di libri con case editrici indipendenti.
> Mentre ero li con il mio tacco 12.
> ...


Mollacciona.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero.
> Personalmente ero convinta di non trovarlo mai, non che mi perplimesse in maniera particolare il non essere in coppia, da sola ci sto da Dio.
> E poi...una fantastica notte in un centro sociale, leoncavallo, in una bellissima serata di esposizione di libri con case editrici indipendenti.
> Mentre ero li con il mio tacco 12.
> ...



e subito. Ma subito. Ho sentito che era l'uomo della mia vita, ancora prima che aprisse bocca.
Glielo dico sempre.





Oggi romanticismo a manetta.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mollacciona.




si.
Mattia è proprio il mio super tallone di Achille.






















Che meraviglia


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Mollacciona 2 la vendetta




:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però, rileggendoti.
> 
> ermanno olmi è un grandissimo regista, creativo, visionario, ma con solida base nel reale
> nonostante il discorso sulla fedeltà sono propensa a escludere aridità d'animo e di mente in un artista che sa regalare emozioni così intense
> ...


Nessuno dei due mi ha convinto, anche se riconosco l'altezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> affatto, anzi, è esattamente il contrario: io mi sono stupita come mai una persona come me, con mille difetti ed idee piuttosto singolari, avesse trovato l'amore della sua vita...
> 
> *non cercato, perchè non si può cercare, secondo me: o capita o non capita*


quanto è vero...


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero.
> Personalmente ero convinta di non trovarlo mai, non che mi perplimesse in maniera particolare il non essere in coppia, da sola ci sto da Dio.
> E poi...*una fantastica notte in un centro sociale, leoncavallo, in una bellissima serata di esposizione di libri con case editrici indipendenti.*
> Mentre ero li con il mio tacco 12.
> ...


oddio adesso Eretteo sviene e burla giù dalla carrozzina!

cattiva!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Penso anch'io. Resta comunque una donna intelligente.


concordo.
però con lei constati proprio quanto la vanità faccia grossi danni.
ora si ritrova sola nella mezz'età con una bellezza indubbia ma che lei vuole far diventare patetica adattandola a quella di una ragazza.aveva l'intelligenza per dedicarsi anche a cose di uno spessore maggiore
non che mi appassioni la vita della parietti ma è tipico di un percorso di donna bella che mi fa tristezza.
di contro , una come virna lisi è l'esempio contrario: è riuscita a lavorare , dedicarsi alla famiglia e a mantenere il senso della misura


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio adesso Eretteo sviene e burla giù dalla carrozzina!
> 
> cattiva!:mrgreen:


mannò che ultimamente si è ammorbidito per broccolare Fiammetta:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio adesso Eretteo sviene e burla giù dalla carrozzina!
> 
> cattiva!:mrgreen:



 ma era li la mostra dei libri...
ho dovuto fare OMMMM tre ore prima.
I centri sociali non sono proprio il mio posto preferito dove passare le serate ecco.



paura


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo.
> però con lei constati proprio quanto la vanità faccia grossi danni.
> ora si ritrova sola nella mezz'età con una bellezza indubbia ma che lei vuole far diventare patetica adattandola a quella di una ragazza.aveva l'intelligenza per dedicarsi anche a cose di uno spessore maggiore
> non che mi appassioni la vita della parietti ma è tipico di un percorso di donna bella che mi fa tristezza.
> di contro , una come virna lisi è l'esempio contrario: è riuscita a lavorare , dedicarsi alla famiglia e a mantenere il senso della misura



veramente anche quando ha messo i manifesti perchè si era fidanzata con Lambert, e lui ha detto: ma chi è??, è stata piuttosto patetica
anche quando aveva quel filosofo dei miei stivali, tira e molla interessantissimo...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò che ultimamente si è ammorbidito per broccolare Fiammetta:mrgreen:



anche io ho notato.

cuor di pietra Erettino nostro

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente anche quando ha messo *i manifesti perchè si era fidanzata con Lambert, e* lui ha detto: ma chi è??, è stata piuttosto patetica
> anche quando aveva quel filosofo dei miei stivali, tira e molla interessantissimo...
> 
> :mrgreen:



che brutta roba....


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Oscuro*

ARIDATEME ANNBLUME......!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ARIDATEME ANNBLUME......!:rotfl:


vedi? l'ho sempre detto io!


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò che ultimamente si è ammorbidito per broccolare Fiammetta:mrgreen:



le ha già dato dell'ariano-veneta?:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo.
> però con lei constati proprio quanto la vanità faccia grossi danni.
> ora si ritrova sola nella mezz'età con una bellezza indubbia ma che lei vuole far diventare patetica adattandola a quella di una ragazza.aveva l'intelligenza per dedicarsi anche a cose di uno spessore maggiore
> non che mi appassioni la vita della parietti ma è tipico di un percorso di donna bella che mi fa tristezza.
> di contro , una come virna lisi è l'esempio contrario: è riuscita a lavorare , dedicarsi alla famiglia e a mantenere il senso della misura


Forse una sua debolezza. Il traslare la sua affermazione in quell'ambito. Capita e purtroppo poteva fare di più, concordo.

D'altro canto solo lei sa quali opportunità, e come, ha avuto per potersi affermare diversamente. Dall'esterno sembrerebbe semplicemente come dici tu. Ma da come si esprime dimostra di essere anche una donna in gamba oltre che bella.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi? l'ho sempre detto io!


Avevi ragione....!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah,
> 
> ...


Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevi ragione....!


eccelosò:rotfl:!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> le ha già dato dell'ariano-veneta?:mrgreen:


mi sembrava distratto dall'aspetto etnico, ti dirò:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Sbiciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccelosò:rotfl:!


Io ho scoperto che:sono limitato,sono arido,sono una merdaccia,sono un avvoltoio,mi cibo del vostro malessere,e sopratutto:IL PAPà DI ERIKA è UNA BRAVA PERSONA!!!


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. *Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi*.


Di certo c'è un allontanamento rischioso, forse è un caso diverso...recuperabile diciamo. Però, si, basta come tradimento.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.


a parte che mi chiedo perchè parli al maschile, ma che ne è dell'individualità di ciascuno di noi?
possibile che non sei nemmeno libera di pensare quello che ti pare?
e se pensi di uccidere, è come se avessi ucciso?
i pensieri "servono" per prendere atto della realtà e analizzala, poi si agisce (o almeno così dovrebbe essere)
se si prescinde dalla realtà, un sacco di pensieri hanno poco senso, e non si arriva da nessuna parte
ergo, la realtà potrebbe benissimo essere: ok, ho conosciuto una persona interessante, ma rimango con chi sono
secondo me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> affatto, anzi, è esattamente il contrario: io mi sono stupita come mai una persona come me, con mille difetti ed idee piuttosto singolari, avesse trovato l'amore della sua vita...
> 
> non cercato, perchè non si può cercare, secondo me: *o capita o non capita*



questo già lo trovo più realistico

hai trovato la persona,una persona che va bene per te, singolare come sei
ma chi non è singolare, alla fine?

volevo piuttosto sottolineare un atteggiamento adolescenziale, che riscontro molto spesso:
revisionare il proprio passato definendolo _errante_, ma in buonafede, perchè volto alla ricerca di qualcosa di buono e perfetto per definizione (il grande amore/ l'amore della propria vita), che io trovo (IO) un modo per giustificare qualsiasi cazzata
ammettere di compiere gesti non propriamente limpidi (come il tradimento) perchè si sceglie di farlo per il proprio egoismo appare molto più cinico e gretto, ma ti mette in prima fila nella responsabilità.

per rispondere anche alla tua precedente domanda:
uscire dalla mia costruzione significa che non è detto che la modalità traditore mi si attagli per il resto della vita, questo volevo intendere


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ARIDATEME ANNBLUME......!:rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## JON (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che mi chiedo perchè parli al maschile, ma che ne è dell'individualità di ciascuno di noi?
> possibile che non sei nemmeno libera di pensare quello che ti pare?
> e se pensi di uccidere, è come se avessi ucciso?
> i pensieri "servono" per prendere atto della realtà e analizzala, poi si agisce (o almeno così dovrebbe essere)
> ...


Si ma il fantasticare, che va oltre il semplice concetto di piacevole, è un intenzione.

Possiamo non processarla, ma intende anche un allontanamento dalla coppia. Come dici, l'importante è prenderne atto.
E se questo non avviene?


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e *se cominci a pensare a un altro*, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.


Ciao,

questo è un punto confine ... secondo me ... dipende ...

è un segnale ... e come tale, bisognerebbe prenderlo ...

fermarsi un attimo ... 

lasciarsi trasportare da questo sogno, desiderio ... 

in tutto e per tutto, soprattutto se ti piace ...

anche più volte ... per poi ... fare un'astrazione ...

guardi il tuo compagno ... e sai ... 

sai cosa vuoi e cosa ti manca ... o non ti manca ... 

solo, lì ... parlerei ... 

testato e provato  ...

sienne


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo già lo trovo più realistico
> 
> hai trovato la persona,una persona che va bene per te, singolare come sei
> ma chi non è singolare, alla fine?
> ...



sì, sono singolare ma in senso negativo, in pratica un po' il contrario di quello che si legge qui ogni tanto, quando il traditore dice: sono un traditore ma sono una brava persona
io, invece, sono di indole fedele ma sono bastardissima, da qui il mio stupore, quando ho trovato il mio amore
e quando trovo chi dichiara di amarmi, anche:mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma il fantasticare, che va oltre il semplice concetto di piacevole, è un intenzione.
> 
> Possiamo non processarla, ma intende anche un allontanamento dalla coppia. Come dici, l'importante è prenderne atto.
> E se questo non avviene?



dico che fa parte di quei pensieri molto personali che non si è obbligati ad introdurre nella coppia
non ne vedo lo scopo, sono i fatti quelli che contano, secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> dico che fa parte di quei pensieri molto personali che non si è obbligati ad introdurre nella coppia
> non ne vedo lo scopo, sono i fatti quelli che contano, secondo me


L'immaginazione è un fatto. Assolutamente un fatto. E non condividerla con chi ami è grave. Parere di talebana, eh!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> questo è un punto confine ... secondo me ... dipende ...
> 
> ...


E intanto che provi e riprovi? L'altro, che ignora, che cosa diventa per te? Il campo di un esperimento?Perché se lo ami glielo dici. Se glielo taci, hai già perso ogni rispetto per lui. E cosa è amore senza rispetto?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.



E se scopi con un altro in sogno?


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'immaginazione è un fatto. Assolutamente un fatto. E non condividerla con chi ami è grave. Parere di talebana, eh!



ma non ti è mai venuto in mente che forse la controparte non abbia nessun desiderio di condividere?
tanto che può fare/dire, se non sentirsi imbarazzato o inadeguato o chissà che altro?

mi sembra un modo di attirare l'attenzione su di sè e non sulla coppia, più che altro


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E intanto che provi e riprovi? L'altro, che ignora, che cosa diventa per te? Il campo di un esperimento?Perché se lo ami glielo dici. Se glielo taci, hai già perso ogni rispetto per lui. E cosa è amore senza rispetto?


Ciao,

hehe ...

no, no ... noi parliamo tanto, tanto ...

e se si parla tanto, certe cose le puoi dire tranquillamente ...

io intendevo, come significato ... come interpretazione ... 

però, e se si parla poco, può diventare un pò pericolosa la cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica, io invece penso che c'è un lato in tutti noi che deve rimanere proprio e non condiviso con chi amiamo, quel lato che ci distingue come individui. Io ho una grande parte di me alquanto oscura, la mia compagna la conosce e sa che io non devo essere messo in condizioni particolari (cioè senza alcuna via di uscita), mi conosce e rispetta questa parte di me senza dire che devo cambiarla, la possiedo, non ci si può fare niente, è un lascito di un assassino nella mia anima, ma che ci vuoi fare? Ogni tanto aiuta, ma lei non vuole scavare più di questo in me, le basta sapere che so contenermi e che mi conosco, il lato oscuro che mi pervade non lo condivido con lei...ed in questo le faccio un favore.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fantastica, io invece penso che c'è un lato in tutti noi che deve rimanere proprio e non condiviso con chi amiamo, quel lato che ci distingue come individui. Io ho una grande parte di me alquanto oscura, la mia compagna la conosce e sa che io non devo essere messo in condizioni particolari (cioè senza alcuna via di uscita), mi conosce e rispetta questa parte di me senza dire che devo cambiarla, la possiedo, non ci si può fare niente, è un lascito di un assassino nella mia anima, ma che ci vuoi fare? Ogni tanto aiuta, ma lei non vuole scavare più di questo in me, le basta sapere che so contenermi e che mi conosco, il lato oscuro che mi pervade non lo condivido con lei...ed in questo le faccio un favore.


Immagino che questo lato non riguardi la tua fantasia amorosa con altre donne, che secondo me è già tradimento. E capisco, anzi, sono fortemente d'accordo sul fatto che ci sono zone di noi che devono restare nostre.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> hehe ...
> 
> ...


Mi piace questo tuo modo. Credo che la tua storia abbia tutte le premesse per essere bella e vera


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se scopi con un altro in sogno?


Ah, che bello poter raccontare il sogno a lui e magari chissà... ne esce un accoppiamento doc.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

è un gioco di coppia ...

all'inizio si condivide quasi tutto ...

poi ... ci si rende conto ... cosa vogliamo condividere e casa meno ...

io ho dovuto imparare moltissimo ...

imparare ad aprirmi ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Immagino che questo lato non riguardi la tua fantasia amorosa con altre donne, che secondo me è già tradimento. E capisco, anzi, sono fortemente d'accordo sul fatto che ci sono zone di noi che devono restare nostre.


Fantastica, di donne che mi scopereio c'è pieno il mondo, di donne che vorrei scoparmi molto meno, di donne con cui penso attivamente di scopare nessuna...sono apposto.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, che bello poter raccontare il sogno a lui e magari chissà... ne esce un accoppiamento doc.



Questo poco ma sicuro.

Ma nel tuo modo di vedere le cose, è anche quello indice che l'amore amore è svanito?
In fondo, hai desiderato un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci saranno anche fedeli integralisti più per stitichezza emotiva che per altro, ma da qui a farne una regola ce ne corre.


Quoto. Penso che esistano anche infedeli per stitichezza emotiva che usano amanti come lassativi. Per restare nella delicata metafora.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Annab*

Ti giuro mi son quasi pentito,tornaaaaa!:rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Ma nel tuo modo di vedere le cose, è anche quello indice che l'amore amore è svanito?
> In fondo, hai desiderato un altro.


O magari lui, travestito da un altro in sogno. I sogni sono materia coalescente e misteriosa...


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Penso che esistano anche infedeli per stitichezza emotiva che usano amanti come lassativi. Per restare nella delicata metafora.


Sì, l'avevo persa per strada questa di Joey. Quoto anche io.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> O magari lui, travestito da un altro in sogno. I sogni sono materia coalescente e misteriosa...



Dimmi se sbaglio.
Se sogni davvero davvero un altro, non lui travestito da altro nel sogno (e chi sogna sa chi è che sta sognando, sia il commesso del supermercato o il notaio che ha incontrato il giorno prima), con la tua logica vuol dire che l'amore non è più quello di prima.

Scusa se mi permetto, se ti masturbi -o per non chiederti particolari personali- nel caso tu ti masturbassi, troveresti contraddittorio con l'amore per il tuo uomo, sognare immagini erotiche con sconoscuti? Neanche uomini esistenti incontrati da qualche parte, ma per dire, Sandokan, Flash Gordon, che so.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piace questo tuo modo. Credo che la tua storia abbia tutte le premesse per essere bella e vera


Ciao,

bella non so, molto movimentata e vera si ...

e quel periodo ... ne fa parte ... 

c'erano troppi influssi dovuti a forze maggiori ... 

una situazione ... devastante per tutta la famiglia per oltre due anni ...

e lui ... non ha retto alla fine ... e forse non avrei retto neanche io ... 

ci sono storie che ti possono scaraventare fuori da ogni regola della fisica ... 

dove, tutto ... i parenti, amici, la società ... di voltano le spalle ... 

e lui ... solo ... con un peso enorme ... 

quando leggo i motivi degli altri ... il mio compagno quasi quasi mi sembra un eroe ... 

sienne


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> affatto, anzi, è esattamente il contrario: io mi sono stupita come mai una persona come me, con mille difetti ed idee piuttosto singolari, avesse trovato l'amore della sua vita...
> 
> non cercato, perchè *non si può cercare,* secondo me: *o capita o non capita*



:up:
 quoto


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si evince di brutto, fidati



e allora ?!?!... evinci evinci...:up:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.




Non sei sposata  o convivente giusto
Single o fidanzata da anni?
cosi per curiosità


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.


Ti rispondo usando le parole del Maestro. Presta bene attenzione.

[video=youtube;L1eIXDBItAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1eIXDBItAE[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.


Dai Fanti..ma secondo te????non esiste sono integralismi islamici..sperotu scrva cosi'perche'giovanissima e ''pura''.ilmondo reale non e'come pensi..sveglia!!!Vai vicino a qualche motel...poi vedi quanti siamo!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io parlavo del fornaio mio...



Aò, se vengo da te, diventa anche mio ? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.


Ma come si fa ad ammettere qualcosa che non va in contrasto con quello che sono dei parametri che abbiamo? tutti sappiamo che la fantasia corre, tutti sappiamo che può accadere di desiderare qualcuno qualcuna, ma non rientra in quei parametri definiti come tradimento, al momento. Se poi più in la nella società cambia qualcosa allora le regole saranno diverse, migliori peggiori uguali; al momento abbiamo queste.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad ammettere qualcosa che non va in contrasto con quello che sono dei parametri che abbiamo? tutti sappiamo che la fantasia corre, *tutti sappiamo che può accadere di desiderare qualcuno qualcuna, ma non rientra in quei parametri definiti come tradimento, al momento.* Se poi più in la nella società cambia qualcosa allora le regole saranno diverse, migliori peggiori uguali; al momento abbiamo queste.



CVD

quel che ci fa comodo.....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo già lo trovo più realistico
> 
> hai trovato la persona,una persona che va bene per te, singolare come sei
> ma chi non è singolare, alla fine?
> ...


Tu ti scordi spesso che siamo in un sito di tradimento, dove le persone tradite soffrono, queste hanno bisogno di tempo per uscirne fuori e capire quello che già a priori sanno. Forse sta qua il danno delle cose che scriviamo, forse siamo stanchi di leggere il dolore e sapere che invece determinate situazioni non dovrebbero esistere. Beato chi come te Chiara a priori sa, però ricordiamoci che c'è chi deve imparare. 


Mi spieghi meglio quello che ho evidenziato in grigio per piacere. Cioè mi spieghi quali sarebbero le responsabilità di cui parli.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


ecco guarda


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco guarda


Ti lovvo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CVD
> 
> quel che ci fa comodo.....



E da quando la fantasia intesa in quel senso ha fatto aprire forum a tema o creato determinate dinamiche di dolore tali da essere visti come spesso si legge da eminenti persone, "simile ad un lutto"


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco guarda


:applauso: per te tesla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sei sposata o convivente giusto
> Single o fidanzata da anni?
> cosi per curiosità


Non si racconta, fa un sacco di affermazioni totalizzanti e provocatorie... ma non racconta nulla. 
Quindi provo a indovinare: ex amante illusa di un fedigrafo, poi dimostratosi seriale, che scoperto è tornato di corsa dalla moglie. Olè.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

anche io ti lovvo :kiss:

anche ultimo che poi ci resta male :kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io ti lovvo :kiss:
> 
> anche ultimo che poi ci resta male :kiss:


E io:unhappy:? Ti ho approvata subito!:mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parafrasando Baglioni "e un topic va a puttane, sapessi andarci io". Hai ragione. Provo a spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista. Tradire si fa anche solo con la mente. Per me è già tradire pensare di farlo. Non guardare una bella donna per strada, quello no, ma pensarci, questo sì. Se succede, e se ami qualcuno, glielo devi dire. Devi dirgli "sai? ho pensato di andare con un'altra...". Io credo che si deve essere trasparenti su questo. E lasciare sempre libero chi ami di non sopportare l cosa e andarsene, se crede. Penso che sia impossibile anche solo pensare di tradire quando si ama qualcuno. Ma penso anche che nessun amore è eterno. E raccontarselo è da asilo. Se sei in una coppia devi averne CURA, e se cominci a pensare a un altro, a un'altra e non lo dichiari, tu hai già tradito e smesso di amare. Solo che non vuoi ammetterlo, per mille motivi.



In alcune cose ti quoto in altre resto perplessa...
se nella vita non si può neanche nella mente pensare...:unhappy: caspita !?!?!
certamente non penso di tradire il mio compagno se lo amo 
ma se vedo un uomo affascinante, posso almeno pensare "bèh, però, chissà come dev'essere il tipo..."
non ho mica fatto niente di male... . No mi spiace ma se anche il pensiero è un tradimento..ragazzi davvero dobbiamo chiuderci tutti in clausura...


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro mi son quasi pentito,tornaaaaa!:rotfl:


non mi esprimo, perchè sai già di essere una m...........a.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> In alcune cose ti quoto in altre resto perplessa...
> se nella vita non si può neanche nella mente pensare...:unhappy: caspita !?!?!
> certamente non penso di tradire il mio compagno se lo amo
> ma se vedo un uomo affascinante, posso almeno pensare "bèh, però, chissà come dev'essere il tipo..."
> non ho mica fatto niente di male... . No mi spiace ma se anche il pensiero è un tradimento..ragazzi davvero *dobbiamo chiuderci tutti in clausura.*..


Sai quanti pensieri in convento?!


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> In qualunque rapporto SANO c'è un momento in cui quello che ci da' lui/lei non ci basta. Per cui, chi è fedele integrale, secondo me, e MAI penserebbe di tradire, si accontenta del piattume...



Una cosa è pensare 'se lo meriterebbe' o 'io meriterei di meglio', altra è tradire come fosse comprare un nuovo abito.

Non è che esci di casa la mattina e trovi chi ti piace, altra cosa le occasioni che certi uomini prendono al volo solo perchè attratti da una disponibile, magari giovane e carina, e non cercano altro se non una con cui scopare bene.

Io, a pelle, ancora oggi, non riesco neppure a pensare di poter provare piacere con un altro, purtroppo!


----------



## Pleasure (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai quanti pensieri in convento?!



ehh già che poi non possiamo più parlare di chiesa perchè lì...sono peggio che fuori...:unhappy:


----------



## Gian (11 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ti auguro di non innamorarti mai pazzamente di un uomo, da rimanerne distrutta se ti tradisce con una che magari è stata fedele e arida, che amava le fiabe e sognava l'amore con i cuoricini....ma che ha subito il tradimento (di uno capace di provare emozioni fuori, capace di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, capace di sperimentare) e che incontra il TUO UOMO e gli passa all'improvviso l'avidità perchè si è incuriosita.....vorrei vedere se dopo rimarresti cosi convinta che sono *meglio i traditori*......



Dei "traditori" non parlo.
Ho fatto un bel fioretto. Tanto è sempre colpa delle moglie o dei mariti fedifraghi 
(che bella teoria....non ho ancora visto un pesciolino che nuota in un acquario senz'acqua).

Circe, noi non dobbiamo assolutamente consentire a terzi chiunque siano
di distruggerci l'esistenza. Noi dobbiamo categoricamente pensare a noi stessi
e a salvarci la pelle, per venire fuori dalla tempesta *sani e salvi*...

ricorda sempre....il tuo scritto è sempre qui vicino a me, nero su bianco:
"UN ANNO CHE CI STO DIETRO A 'STA ROBA.
PRIMA HO DOVUTO CAPIRE SE ERA IL CASO DI PROVARCI...."

(e tutto il resto lo sai bene).
Salviamoci la pelle, cazzo ! *REAGIRE.*


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una cosa è pensare 'se lo meriterebbe' o 'io meriterei di meglio', altra è tradire come fosse comprare un nuovo abito.
> 
> Non è che esci di casa la mattina e trovi chi ti piace, altra cosa le occasioni che certi uomini prendono al volo solo perchè attratti da una disponibile, magari giovane e carina, e non cercano altro se non una con cui scopare bene.
> 
> Io, a pelle, ancora oggi, non riesco neppure a pensare di poter provare piacere con un altro, purtroppo!


Perché magari un venticinquenne non lo consideri.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> In alcune cose ti quoto in altre resto perplessa...
> se nella vita non si può neanche nella mente pensare...:unhappy: caspita !?!?!
> certamente non penso di tradire il mio compagno se lo amo
> ma se vedo un uomo affascinante, posso almeno pensare "bèh, però, chissà come dev'essere il tipo..."
> non ho mica fatto niente di male... . No mi spiace ma se anche il pensiero è un tradimento..ragazzi davvero dobbiamo chiuderci tutti in clausura...



:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ARIDATEME ANNBLUME......!:rotfl:


Alleluia!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Dei "traditori" non parlo.
> Ho fatto un bel fioretto. Tanto è sempre colpa delle moglie o dei mariti fedifraghi
> (che bella teoria....non ho ancora visto un pesciolino che nuota in un acquario senz'acqua).
> 
> ...


:bravooo::bravooo:arty:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

che qualcuno tolga la possibilità a Brunetta di inserire faccine.

Mi inquieta di brutto.

:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che qualcuno tolga la possibilità a Brunetta di inserire faccine.
> 
> Mi inquieta di brutto.
> 
> :unhappy:


:unhappy: perché?


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> però 'sta cosa dell'aridità è interessante
> 
> e se il fedele ha figli, che ama, come la mettiamo?
> 
> ...



Pensadoci, ti do ragione.

Mio marito e uno dei suoi fratelli hanno le mani bucate, e hanno tradito, due sono tirchi da vomitare, e fedelissimi.

La prossima volta sposo un tirchio, categoria che detesto, mah


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: perché?



Tenterò di spiegarmi.
da come ti ho sempre letta...non mi sembri tipo da faccine.

Oh poi sono io che "ti leggo" in maniera tebana quindi...credo avrai capito che i miei percorsi mentali sono un pò come dire, diversi, dalla comune norma...



Ok continua con le faccine faccio finta di non vederle....:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tenterò di spiegarmi.
> da come ti ho sempre letta...non mi sembri tipo da faccine.
> 
> Oh poi sono io che "ti leggo" in maniera tebana quindi...credo avrai capito che i miei percorsi mentali sono un pò come dire, diversi, dalla comune norma...
> ...


Cerco la faccina che corrisponde alla mia espressione


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tenterò di spiegarmi.
> da come ti ho sempre letta...non mi sembri tipo da faccine.
> 
> Oh poi sono io che "ti leggo" in maniera tebana quindi...credo avrai capito che i miei percorsi mentali sono un pò come dire, diversi, dalla comune norma...
> ...


(te lo scrivo tra parentesi così Brunetta non legge: all'inizio era.. un po' ingessata. Ma adesso sta sbragando):mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (te lo scrivo tra parentesi così Brunetta non legge: all'inizio era.. un po' ingessata. Ma adesso sta sbragando):mrgreen:


Ti ci mando? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ci mando? :mrgreen:


quando vuoi:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ci mando? :mrgreen:


se offrissi tu verrei anche io..:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando vuoi:mrgreen:


:up::embolo::blee::dito::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se offrissi tu verrei anche io..:mrgreen:


Prego :gabinetto:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Fanti*.*.ma secondo te????non esiste sono integralismi islamici..sperotu scrva cosi'perche'giovanissima e ''pura''.ilmondo reale non e'come pensi..sveglia!!!Vai vicino a qualche motel...poi vedi quanti siamo!


ma se tua moglie scrivesse qua...vorresti facesse i miei discorsi o quelli di tebe e chiara, simpatico gattino?
  e nel caso lei fosse tanto curiosa del mondo...tu diventeresti un integralista ,per caso?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non si racconta, fa un sacco di affermazioni totalizzanti e provocatorie... ma non racconta nulla.
> Quindi provo a indovinare: ex amante illusa di un fedigrafo, poi dimostratosi seriale, che scoperto è tornato di corsa dalla moglie. Olè.



Secondo me amante per scelta...
C'e una signora che incontro sempre dalla parrucchiera il sabato 
amante per scelta fa anche tutte queste affermazioni rasenta il ridicolo ma è interessante ascoltarla  
come chi ,PER ME, non ha una vita sentimentale propria (che sia da asilo o da ebeti cosa che non mi sembra criticabile 
da chi no ci è dentro)tipo anche i single che si dichiarano single per scelta però per me il più della volte  per scelta degli altri ...


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu magari eri sincero con lei.solo che al momento in cui lo venisse a sapere tutte le passeggiate e i momenti teneri diventano falsi.
> questo è il vero problema



Mi ricorda il viaggio che ho fatto con mio marito la sera prima della 'bomba' scoppiata dopo otto ore.

Gentilissimo, guidando mi teneva la mano, alla radio la canzone 'bastardo', e io che già dubitavo, due giorni splendidi e poi.....


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

solo ora leggo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lothare ... !!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il mondo ... poi vicino a qualche motel :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


parli, come le ragazzine ... rapporti storpiati ... 

e già ... a tutti sembra, che il proprio piccolo mondo ... sia il grande mondo ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (te lo scrivo tra parentesi così Brunetta non legge: all'inizio era.. un po' ingessata. Ma adesso sta sbragando):mrgreen:


(ti rispondo tra parentesi così non legge.

INGESSATA????????????????
Minchia! Comunque concordo. Ora sta sbragando...oddio...non sarà Fantastica arrivata per studiarci?
Paura)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> (ti rispondo tra parentesi così non legge.
> 
> INGESSATA????????????????
> Minchia! Comunque concordo. Ora sta sbragando...oddio...non sarà* Fantastica *arrivata per studiarci?
> Paura)


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> (ti rispondo tra parentesi così non legge.
> 
> INGESSATA????????????????
> Minchia! Comunque concordo. Ora sta sbragando...oddio...non sarà Fantastica arrivata per studiarci?
> Paura)



persa-brunetta -fantastica?

una fantastica e persa brunetta?

:mrgreen:

non ce la posso fare


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per dirla in modo raffinato: di merda.
> la menzogna lega le mani all'ignaro e non gli permette di essere libero .è una forma vile di arroganza.
> su questo mi sento integralista : come ci si permette di tacere verità che condizionano pesantemente la vita degli altri?



Straquoto. Solo cinque anni fa avrei avuto molta più energia. Lo avrei sbattuto fuori casa in pochi minuti, lavorava allora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Straquoto. Solo cinque anni fa avrei avuto molta più energia. Lo avrei sbattuto fuori casa in pochi minuti, lavorava allora.



vabbè, dai

se può farvi felici anche solo per un pò, picchiate me

forte però!


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> persa-brunetta -fantastica?
> 
> una fantastica e persa brunetta?
> 
> ...



Persa "la conosco" per sentito dire e avere letto in questo anno un pò di qui e un pò di lì...paura.
Fantastica che dire...
no paura.

Minchia Brunetta è trina

:festa:


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è vero.
> Personalmente ero convinta di non trovarlo mai, non che mi perplimesse in maniera particolare il non essere in coppia, da sola ci sto da Dio.
> E poi...una fantastica notte in un centro sociale, leoncavallo, in una bellissima serata di esposizione di libri con case editrici indipendenti.
> Mentre ero li con il mio tacco 12.
> ...



:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :carneval:



cosa ridi.
Il mio è un amore falso.
Ho tradito quindi non lo amo.

:vespa:

:blank:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :carneval:


:risata:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

dicevo che arrivò Mattia piangente perchè aveva perso il ciuccio.

:mrgreen:

bei tempi.
Era un gIovine così....così....carino con quei capelli lunghi :unhappy:, l'aria un pò sporca da sinistroide:unhappy::unhappy:, la faccia ingufita di quelli che POTERE AL POPOLO:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dicevo che arrivò Mattia piangente perchè aveva perso il ciuccio.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



 orrore!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> orrore!
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:




:rotfl:

Ervamo così davvero.
Lui mi chiamava sporca capitalista ariana e io napulè fermo agli anni 70.

Quante testate ci siamo dati sulla politica e sulla religione.

Ora tutto a posto.
Lui pensa come me.
 E si è tagliato i capelli e ha l'aria pulita. La maggior parte delle volte almeno, poi quando ha i momenti sinistroidi con barba lunga e varie sciarpette...vabbè.
Lì è sul 10% da centro sociale in cui non entro ( ma entrava la facocera)

:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché magari un venticinquenne non lo consideri.



Neanche morta!


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cosa ridi.
> Il mio è un amore falso.
> Ho tradito quindi non lo amo.
> 
> ...



Stabiliamo cos'è amare, poi contiamo i punti.


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dicevo che arrivò Mattia piangente perchè aveva perso il ciuccio.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Alla Cacciari?


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla Cacciari?



SIIII!!!

Brava!


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non racconto cazzate..se lei mi dice che sospetta..io nego..tutto li'.nel fine settimana poi divento un agnello..e penso solo a lei...ma proprio in tutti i sensi..eh...



La differenza tra la bugia e l'omissione della verità è un sofisma a cui non credo che neanche tu sinceramente creda. 
Poi arriva il fine settimana e dici di pensare solo a lei... Però carissimo il tradimento non è tanto negare una esclusiva in ambito sessuale, ma una questione di trasparenza e sincerità. Se tu sostieni che il tuo tradimento non sia nulla perchè poi nel fine settimana sei un marito perfetto allora perchè nascondere? sai bene che se sapesse la uccideresti (in senso metaforico si intende!!)


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> La differenza tra la bugia e l'omissione della verità è un sofisma a cui non credo che neanche tu sinceramente creda.
> Poi arriva il fine settimana e dici di pensare solo a lei... Però carissimo il tradimento non è tanto negare una esclusiva in ambito sessuale, ma una questione di trasparenza e sincerità. Se tu sostieni che il tuo tradimento non sia nulla perchè poi nel fine settimana sei un marito perfetto allora perchè nascondere? sai bene che se sapesse la uccideresti (in senso metaforico si intende!!)



mah...da quello che si capisce della moglie di lothar quello morto sarebbe lui.
Psicologicamente e materialmente.
Credo.



Lo fa nero nero.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma scherzi a parte,
> essere un arido è davvero da mettere in cella e buttar via la chiave !
> ripeto tradire può succedere...
> 
> ...


ohibò e chi non lo ha un pizzico di narcisismo 

interessante 

ne ho conosciuto uno di narcisista patologico, riconosciuto da diagnosi ...m'è bastato per il resto della vita   se lo ri-conosci ...lo eviti


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...da quello che si capisce della moglie di lothar quello morto sarebbe lui.
> Psicologicamente e materialmente.
> Credo.
> 
> ...


Vero...
Verissimo...

Infatti l'andrenalina sta nel pensiero di sfidare la morte...

Ma Lothar è un ardito
che come spero saprai hanno come stemma il teschio con sotto scritto oltre la morte!

Lothar è Hardito!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...da quello che si capisce della moglie di lothar quello morto sarebbe lui.
> Psicologicamente e materialmente.
> Credo.
> 
> ...


vade retro diavolessa....gufa poco..


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io:unhappy:? Ti ho approvata subito!:mrgreen:


:kiss:  :kiss:




Minerva ha detto:


> ma se tua moglie scrivesse qua...vorresti facesse i miei discorsi o quelli di tebe e chiara, simpatico gattino?
> e nel caso lei fosse tanto curiosa del mondo...tu diventeresti un integralista ,per caso?


:kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla Cacciari?


Meglio Cacciari del venticinquenne.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti rispondo usando le parole del Maestro. Presta bene attenzione.
> 
> [video=youtube;L1eIXDBItAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1eIXDBItAE[/video]


Beh... ESATTO !!!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> bella non so, molto movimentata e vera si ...
> 
> ...


Io questa donna la adoro


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ti auguro di non innamorarti mai pazzamente di un uomo, da rimanerne distrutta se ti tradisce con una che magari è stata fedele e arida, che amava le fiabe e sognava l'amore con i cuoricini....ma che ha subito il tradimento (di uno capace di provare emozioni fuori, capace di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, capace di sperimentare) e che incontra il TUO UOMO e gli passa all'improvviso l'avidità perchè si è incuriosita.....vorrei vedere se dopo rimarresti cosi convinta che sono meglio i traditori......


Questi sono i classici auguri che vanno letti al contrario,cioè levando il "non"


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

*I fatti miei*

.... sono miei


----------



## Innominata (11 Marzo 2013)

```

```



Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara, non mi sono mai posta la questione. Può darsi, può darsi... Di certo sono una ... studiosa appassionata dei comportamenti umani. Se io lo faccia per narcisismo o perché cerco sempre bagliori di verità in mezzo alla merda delle bugie, non saprei.


Tu trascuri indegnamente un semplice detto molto efficace che dice che il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario, molto comodo per cominciare a studiare appassionatamente i comportamenti umani. Sono gia' due volte che maltratti questo meritevole detto, prendendo un dettaglio e facendone una categoria, del tipo: se non hai voglia di scopare, vuol dire che non esiste piu' amore. Oppure, chi non tradisce e' un arido (e pure della specie peggiore). A me piace studiare i comportamenti umani facendomi prima un giro propiziatorio sul catalogo Pantone, che mi allieta ogni volta ricordandomi che ci sono settanta tipi di verde almeno, per cui se dico verde chissa' quante vibrazioni cromatiche ci sono da studiare. Alzo il bicchiere di birra (e c'e' pure la birra alle castagne), e ti dedico un bel www.colorscheme.com :up:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tu trascuri indegnamente un semplice detto molto efficace che dice che il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario, molto comodo per cominciare a studiare appassionatamente i comportamenti umani. Sono gia' due volte che maltratti questo meritevole detto, prendendo un dettaglio e facendone una categoria, del tipo: se non hai voglia di scopare, vuol dire che non esiste piu' amore. Oppure, chi non tradisce e' un arido (e pure della specie peggiore). A me piace studiare i comportamenti umani facendomi prima un giro propiziatorio sul catalogo Pantone, che mi allieta ogni volta ricordandomi che ci sono settanta tipi di verde almeno, per cui se dico verde chissa' quante vibrazioni cromatiche ci sono da studiare. Alzo il bicchiere di birra (e c'e' pure la birra alle castagne), e ti dedico un bel www.colorscheme.com :up:


Beh, magnifici i colori, grazie! Sono molto seria in amore, che ci vuoi fare? Seria e leggerissima. Anzi, Fantastica.


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anzi, Fantastica.



Anche una gran cagona, come dicono a Versailles


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

*immaginare è tradire?*

... se ho un'illuminazione, perché vedo per strada un uomo che trovo bellissimo (come potrei trovare bellissima un'opera d'arte) allora non sto tradendo per nulla; ma se nutro una fantasia, cioè la alimento, le do ali, me la coccolo, sì, sto tradendo già. Poi, certo, me la posso raccontare, come tanti, come quasi tutti e dirmi che non sta succedendo niente di male (o di bene, sempre perché sui fedeli integrali ho le note riserve). Meglio sarebbe se la raccontassi al mio compagno/a, secondo me, queste fantasie.
Se c'è complicità, le fantasie su terzi possono essere divertenti; se invece l'altro se la prende, allora c'è un problema da qualche parte: tra i due, o di chi ha la fantasia, o magari dell'altro che non è abbastanza stimolante. In ogni caso c'è da parlarne.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dbJlbiiK2w


Eliade ha detto:


>


adoro
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... se ho un'illuminazione, perché vedo per strada un uomo che trovo bellissimo (come potrei trovare bellissima un'opera d'arte) allora non sto tradendo per nulla; ma se nutro una fantasia, cioè la alimento, le do ali, me la coccolo, sì, sto tradendo già. Poi, certo, me la posso raccontare, come tanti, come quasi tutti e dirmi che non sta succedendo niente di male (o di bene, sempre perché sui fedeli integrali ho le note riserve). Meglio sarebbe se la raccontassi al mio compagno/a, secondo me, queste fantasie.
> Se c'è complicità, le fantasie su terzi possono essere divertenti; se invece l'altro se la prende, allora c'è un problema da qualche parte: tra i due, o di chi ha la fantasia, o magari dell'altro che non è abbastanza stimolante. In ogni caso c'è da parlarne.


o da prendersi a bastonate...a seconda in quale stato d'animo trovi l'altro mentre decidi di fargli questa confidenza... scherzoooo in linea di massima il tuo discorsetto andrebbe bene se lo collochiamo tra le spighe  dell campo di grano del mulino bianco ma temo che per arrivare alla fantastica utopia "del riderci" su i due colombi ( lui e lei) dovrebbero vivere   l'amore assoluto.... e ho qualche riserva su tale  estremo concettociao


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> o da prendersi a bastonate...a seconda in quale stato d'animo trovi l'altro mentre decidi di fargli questa confidenza... scherzoooo in linea di massima il tuo discorsetto andrebbe bene se lo collochiamo tra le spighe  dell campo di grano del mulino bianco ma temo che per arrivare alla fantastica utopia "del riderci" su i due colombi ( lui e lei) dovrebbero vivere   l'amore assoluto.... e ho qualche riserva su tale  estremo concettociao


Ma no! Se il tipo è stato visto per strada ci si può scherzare su. Se è il collega della scrivania accanto molto meno.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Se il tipo è stato visto per strada ci si può scherzare su. Se è il collega della scrivania accanto molto meno.


Forse anche con quello. Se ne parli con il tuo uomo, il collega di scrivania diventa subito una cosa. Le parole pesano tanto. Fare di qualcuno argomento è già farne oggetto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Se il tipo è stato visto per strada ci si può scherzare su. Se è il collega della scrivania accanto molto meno.


Ma lei ha accennato a delle fantasie che si alimentano quindi ritengo che prevedesse un proseguimento dell'affaire


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lei ha accennato a delle fantasie che si alimentano quindi ritengo che prevedesse un proseguimento dell'affaire


L'affair allora, a maggior ragione, va esorcizzato sul nascere. A volte capita persino che il tuo Uomo ti dica "prova ad andarci e poi me lo racconti" (una volta, eh! Giusto per togliersi o sfizio, ma lui sapendo, anzi sapendo proprio tutto)


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse anche con quello. Se ne parli con il tuo uomo, il collega di scrivania diventa subito una cosa. Le parole pesano tanto. Fare di qualcuno argomento è già farne oggetto


Cioè intendi dire che se io dico al mio ammorrrre  che le mie fantasie le alimento pensando di portarmi  a letto il mio collega lui ci ride su??? Aspe' provo poi domani ti dico se ho un occhio nero :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'affair allora, a maggior ragione, va esorcizzato sul nascere. A volte capita persino che il tuo Uomo ti dica "prova ad andarci e poi me lo racconti" (una volta, eh! Giusto per togliersi o sfizio, ma lui sapendo, anzi sapendo proprio tutto)


A me non è mai capitato che sfiga  :mrgreen: Ma tutte voi li trovate sti uomini "aperti al cambiamento"? :mrgreen:                                Rimango della mia idea ci vuole una complicità nella coppia ben collaudata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè intendi dire che se io dico al mio ammorrrre  che le mie fantasie le alimento pensando di portarmi  a letto il mio collega lui ci ride su??? Aspe' provo poi domani ti dico se ho un occhio nero :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse anche con quello. Se ne parli con il tuo uomo, il collega di scrivania diventa subito una cosa. Le parole pesano tanto. Fare di qualcuno argomento è già farne oggetto


ma le pensi veramente 
o sei una burlona?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... se ho un'illuminazione, perché vedo per strada un uomo che trovo bellissimo (come potrei trovare bellissima un'opera d'arte) allora non sto tradendo per nulla; ma se nutro una fantasia, cioè la alimento, le do ali, me la coccolo, sì, sto tradendo già. Poi, certo, me la posso raccontare, come tanti, come quasi tutti e dirmi che non sta succedendo niente di male (o di bene, sempre perché sui fedeli integrali ho le note riserve). Meglio sarebbe se la raccontassi al mio compagno/a, secondo me, queste fantasie.
> Se c'è complicità, le fantasie su terzi possono essere divertenti; se invece l'altro se la prende, allora c'è un problema da qualche parte: tra i due, o di chi ha la fantasia, o magari dell'altro che non è abbastanza stimolante. In ogni caso c'è da parlarne.


Uhm...
Sai al militare c'era un maresciallo.
Non ti dico le scene.
Usciamo e incrociamo una mora.

Lui fa ciao bella mora.
Sta qua lo guarda torva con uno sguardo che dice Axxo vuoi?

Proseguiamo e lui inizia a dire...Visto lei mi viene dietro con lo sguardo...perchè io faccio colpo....sai io sono pissssicologo....

E vanti vanti con sta storia...

Rientriamo e allo spaccio troviamo il barbiere della caserma che era un vecio sporcacion che guardava sempre LE ORE.

Il maresciallo racconta della bella mora...

E il barbiere fa...

Sai qual'è la differenza tra me e te ?

Che ti te ciavi con la testa
e mi con el casso.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

impressioni sull'autrice del thread, ciao Fantastica  ...

e pensieri in generale ...

ha iniziato con certe affermazioni ... giuste o sbagliate che siano ... 

non ha raccontato molto, anzi, niente di sé in fatti concreti ... 

ma ha raccontato molto in un altro senso:

la capacità, di esprimere ciò che vede, sente e crede, esponendoli a critica ... 

accettando le critiche con positività ... 

trapela, la voglia, di capire ... per allargare la vista ... 

a me basta, percepire queste caratteristiche ... 

e capisco, che si trova su un cammino ... 

e non mi interessa, da che sponda è partita ... 




poi si continua a leggere ... 

alcuni che tradiscono si aprono al dialogo ... 

bello, mi piace ... anche se non arrivano al punto

di spiegare ... per far capire ... ma intanto c'è dialogo ... 


poi ci sono altri, che tradiscono, e trapela la loro vigliaccheria ...

deridendo e ironizzando con quell'aria di arroganza nascosta

che esclude qualsiasi tipo di scambio ... stagnanti ... 

limitando la propria esistenza ... urlando ... noi sappiamo cosa sono i valori ... 

un urlo, forse, a se stessi ... ma l'arroganza li tiene fermi ... in un universo costruito ... 



io non mi definisco più una tradita ... 
come non definisco più il mio compagno un traditore ...

quella situazione di stallo è superata ... 
e nel percorso ... i ruoli, si sono pure scambiati più volte 
nel senso di lealtà ... nelle piccole cose, per capire le grandi ... 

poi questa parola fedele ... mhh ... fede ... mhh
non capisco bene, cosa racchiuda in effetti ... 

preferisco il termine di Minerva ... 

leale ... 

cerco di esserlo ... 

"fedeli" ... molti mi piacciano d'avvero tanto ...
ma, sono un po' prevenuta ... :mrgreen: ...

poi non si sa mai ... un colpo in testa ... 

e domani vedo tutto differentemente ... 

solo impressioni ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> impressioni sull'autrice del thread, ciao Fantastica  ...
> 
> ...


Approvato, anche se approvare non vuol dire nulla, ma esiste come regola.

Forse mi stonano nel contesto di un percorso evolutivo percepito,  le parole "fede-fedeli," esistono, e fanno parte di un linguaggio comune, viste nella maniera comune o normale, prendono quel significato che hanno, nulla di più nulla di meno.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Approvato, anche se approvare non vuol dire nulla, ma esiste come regola.
> 
> Forse mi stonano nel contesto di un percorso evolutivo percepito,  le parole "fede-fedeli," esistono, e fanno parte di un linguaggio comune, viste nella maniera comune o normale, prendono quel significato che hanno, nulla di più nulla di meno.


Ciao,

grazie per il chiarimento ... :up: ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

ho riflettuto ... tanto per cambiare ...  ...

con alcune parole ho un "rapporto" un po' distorto ... 

io non ho voluto esprimere, che non ho fede ... 

ma, il concetto della fede, nei miei confronti, 

è stata un po' usata ... come dire ... da ricatto ... 

(non qui ... nella mia storia) ... e nel mio delirio ...

ho voluto escludere quella parte ... 


poi ... visto che qui, alcuni termini come amore, perdono ... 

vengono associati a cose fuori da ogni buon senso ... 


ho, che vuoi ... non si sa mai ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .... sono miei


ESTREMAMENTE COMODO... nonchè notevolmente pusillanime.


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2013)

La fedeltà fine a se stessa non esiste.

Visto che è stato introdotto il concetto di lealtà, trovo che la fedeltà sia il risultato di un patto. Un patto che non credo possa essere legato solo all'amore. In coppia, in famiglia, si è leali anche per altri motivi. La coppia ufficiale è protesa alla costruzione di un rapporto più ampio e concludente. La coppia è un regime dove l'amore non è l'unica componente. Tant'è che vi sono coppie che sussistono anche in assenza di questo sentimento.

La fedeltà, la dedizione, la devozione, sono caratteristiche richieste ed indispensabili. Purtroppo come tutti i regimi la coppia genera anche costrizione. In parte comprendo il tradire, ma, mentre si è impegnati a tenere i piedi in due scarpe nel tentativo di far convivere patti e bisogni personali, non sono sicuro del fatto che si possa essere in grado di garantire quei patti. Anche ammettendo che si abbia la capacità di non "mancare" della presenza in famiglia, o coppia, alla fine il tradimento sottintende una menzogna. Credo, invece, che nella maggioranza dei casi il traditore abbia la testa altrove, altro che dedizione e costruzione.

Si è fedeli per uno scopo comune.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> ho riflettuto ... tanto per cambiare ...  ...
> 
> ...


Appunto perchè ti riferisci alla tua storia ho scritto che mi suonava strano, perchè tutto quello che ci accade e ci colpisce lascia il segno no? con il tempo sappiamo che il segno va svanendo, ( non deve scomparire mai come insegnamento come monito) anche la parola fedele o fede deve perdere quel significato che fa comparire il segno, ma deve assumere il significato normale della parola senza riportare indietro nel tempo e nel significato di una qualcosa che comunque tu non hai commesso, ma anche se lo avessi commesso.


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ESTREMAMENTE COMODO... nonchè notevolmente pusillanime.


Ma lei è fantastica, no?

E' pura fantasia. E se fosse vera sarebbe fuori dal comune, non potresti capire. Tant'è che ci sta studiando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma lei è fantastica, no?
> 
> E' pura fantasia. E se fosse vera sarebbe fuori dal comune, non potresti capire. Tant'è che ci sta studiando.


sì, questo l'abbiamo capito direi. E si vede che studiando me ha visto qualcosa che non le piace:mrgreen:... ma le sarcophagae hanno una loro funzione:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La fedeltà fine a se stessa non esiste.
> 
> Visto che è stato introdotto il concetto di lealtà, trovo che la fedeltà sia il risultato di un patto. Un patto che non credo possa essere legato solo all'amore. In coppia, in famiglia, si è leali anche per altri motivi. La coppia ufficiale è protesa alla costruzione di un rapporto più ampio e concludente. La coppia è un regime dove l'amore non è l'unica componente. Tant'è che vi sono coppie che sussistono anche in assenza di questo sentimento.
> 
> ...


Uhm.... personalmente ho imparato ad essere fedele e leale soprattutto con me stesso, riuscendo in questo posso anche stare in coppia e cercare di dare il meglio di me stesso, spero per la persona che mi sta accanto che, attraverso la sua maturità e la sua percezione di vita e la sua soggettività e quel sentimento che ci unisce, riesca a dare il meglio che possa darmi.


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, questo l'abbiamo capito direi. E si vede che studiando me ha visto qualcosa che non le piace:mrgreen:... ma le sarcophagae hanno una loro funzione:mrgreen:


Cioè? La pesca sportiva?


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... personalmente ho imparato ad essere fedele e leale soprattutto con me stesso, riuscendo in questo posso anche stare in coppia e cercare di dare il meglio di me stesso, spero per la persona che mi sta accanto che, attraverso la sua maturità e la sua percezione di vita e la sua soggettività e quel sentimento che ci unisce, riesca a dare il meglio che possa darmi.


Ecco un post di valore!


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... *personalmente ho imparato ad essere fedele e leale soprattutto con me stesso*, riuscendo in questo posso anche stare in coppia e cercare di dare il meglio di me stesso, spero per la persona che mi sta accanto che, attraverso la sua maturità e la sua percezione di vita e la sua soggettività e quel sentimento che ci unisce, riesca a dare il meglio che possa darmi.


Che, come diceva Free, sarebbe prendere atto della situazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cioè? La pesca sportiva?


why not...:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .... sono miei



letta e disapprovata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... se ho un'illuminazione, perché vedo per strada un uomo che trovo bellissimo (come potrei trovare bellissima un'opera d'arte) allora non sto tradendo per nulla; ma se nutro una fantasia, cioè la alimento, le do ali, me la coccolo, sì, sto tradendo già. Poi, certo, me la posso raccontare, come tanti, come quasi tutti e dirmi che non sta succedendo niente di male (o di bene, sempre perché sui fedeli integrali ho le note riserve). Meglio sarebbe se la raccontassi al mio compagno/a, secondo me, queste fantasie.
> Se c'è complicità, le fantasie su terzi possono essere divertenti;* se invece l'altro se la prende, allora c'è un problema da qualche parte*: tra i due, o di chi ha la fantasia, o magari dell'altro che non è abbastanza stimolante. In ogni caso c'è da parlarne.



certo, può avere digerito male :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che, come diceva Free, sarebbe prendere atto della situazione.


Non ricordo cosa ha scritto free.

Prendere atto della situazione, sempre. Cercare di cambiarla cambiando prima noi stessi è il minimo. Se poi invece nulla va bene, diamo la colpa a noi stessi dopo agli altri, e dopo si sceglie che strada prendere. 

Eh ma guarda che è molto difficile per chi a priori manco rispetta se stesso.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio Cacciari del venticinquenne.


Tu si che sai goderti la vita.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, questo l'abbiamo capito direi. E si vede che studiando me ha visto qualcosa che non le piace:mrgreen:... ma le sarcophagae hanno una loro funzione:mrgreen:



ho notato che poi _piace_ trasversalmente.
Fedeli, non fedeli, indecisi, marziani, biondi, bruni...
come il pdl ecco


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ma è proprio questo il bello!!!

il nome scelto indica qualcosa ... 

Fantastica ... Fantasia ... 

sienne


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dbJlbiiK2wadoro
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Fantastico!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho notato che poi _piace_ trasversalmente.
> Fedeli, non fedeli, indecisi, marziani, biondi, bruni...
> come il pdl ecco



Tebeeeee non li nominare..loro il pdmenolaelle..e il cretinochegiramascherato....e'veramente assurdo...

Tebina..torna infedele..ti prego...sono rimasto l'unico traditore..mi sento solo.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

La coppia e poi la famiglia sono la prima società su cui si basa la società. La lealtà (che nella famiglia comprende la lealtà e fedeltà sessuale per garantire i figli) è alla base di ogni società. Se in una società d'affari il socio passa informazioni o dà la propria collaborazione a una società concorrente mina alla base la società di cui fa parte. Questo è il motivo per cui il matrimonio e la famiglia sono riconosciuti dalla legge e entrano nella costituzione. Questo è anche il motivo per il quale anche unioni diverse chiedono di essere riconosciute: perché questa società in cui si mettono beni (economici e spirituali) in comune venga tutelata. Infatti chi si oppone propone che questi rapporti vengano tutelati attraverso contratti come avviene per tutte le società d'affari. In quest'ottica i pensieri non ledono la società di base e non ledono la società. Dal punto di vista sentimentale è diverso da coppia a coppia. C'è chi ritiene forte il legame al punto da non coltivarsi neppure pensieri istintivi e chi ritiene che anche i fatti siano irrilevanti se non ledono la società sentimentale e materiale. Potrà bene ogni coppia regolarsi come le pare?! Il problema nasce quando i soci pensano di far parte di società diverse.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La coppia e poi la famiglia sono la prima società su cui si basa la società. La lealtà (che nella famiglia comprende la lealtà e fedeltà sessuale per garantire i figli) è alla base di ogni società. Se in una società d'affari il socio passa informazioni o dà la propria collaborazione a una società concorrente mina alla base la società di cui fa parte. Questo è il motivo per cui il matrimonio e la famiglia sono riconosciuti dalla legge e entrano nella costituzione. Questo è anche il motivo per il quale anche unioni diverse chiedono di essere riconosciute: perché questa società in cui si mettono beni (economici e spirituali) in comune venga tutelata. Infatti chi si oppone propone che questi rapporti vengano tutelati attraverso contratti come avviene per tutte le società d'affari. In quest'ottica i pensieri non ledono la società di base e non ledono la società. Dal punto di vista sentimentale è diverso da coppia a coppia. C'è chi ritiene forte il legame al punto da non coltivarsi neppure pensieri istintivi e chi ritiene che anche i fatti siano irrilevanti se non ledono la società sentimentale e materiale. *Potrà bene ogni coppia regolarsi come le pare?! Il problema nasce quando i soci pensano di far parte di società diverse.*


Ciao,

lo spero bene!

ma ... se c'è uno che pensa pure per l'altro, senza metterlo all'occorrente  ...  ...

mmhh ... coppia? due perone? ... 

se si mettono d'accordo ... possono fare quello che vogliono ... 

non è questo il tema?

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lo spero bene!
> 
> ...


Fantastica diceva che anche i pensieri sono tradimento.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica diceva che anche i pensieri sono tradimento.


Ciao,

ok ... non colgo il nesso con le tue frasi ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebeeeee non li nominare..loro il pdmenolaelle..e il cretinochegiramascherato....e'veramente assurdo...
> 
> Tebina..torna infedele..ti prego...sono rimasto l'unico traditore..mi sento solo.....



tranquillo. Sono diversamente fedele nel dna.
Però sono anche di gusti super difficili...e quando lo ribecco uno che mi piace tanto come Man? Poi io non vado in cerca. Mai fatto. Non frequento posti da abbordaggio. Il massimo della vita è per me la feltrinelli a Milano ore e ore a orgiare con i libri.
Credo che appenderò le brasiliane al chiodo.
In un certo senso a me basta sapere che posso.


Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... non colgo il nesso con le tue frasi ...
> 
> sienne


Se leggi il post di apertura e il mio forse si capisce. Io ho scritto banalità in risposta a quella che mi pare una provocazione cioè di definire tradimento anche i pensieri e che chi non ha neppure pensieri è arido. Io rispondevo alla prima parte perché alla seconda hanno risposto in molti dicendo che l'aridità può esistere sia in fedeli che traditori e che chi trova nella fedeltà i propri entusiasmi esiste.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se leggi il post di apertura e il mio forse si capisce. Io ho scritto banalità in risposta a quella che mi pare una provocazione cioè di definire tradimento anche i pensieri e che chi non ha neppure pensieri è arido. Io rispondevo alla prima parte perché alla seconda hanno risposto in molti dicendo che l'aridità può esistere sia in fedeli che traditori e che chi trova nella fedeltà i propri entusiasmi esiste.


Ciao,

ahhh ... grazie ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. Sono diversamente fedele nel dna.
> *Però sono anche di gusti super difficili...e quando lo ribecco uno che mi piace tanto come Man?* Poi io non vado in cerca. Mai fatto. Non frequento posti da abbordaggio. Il massimo della vita è per me la feltrinelli a Milano ore e ore a orgiare con i libri.
> Credo che appenderò le brasiliane al chiodo.
> In un certo senso a me basta sapere che posso.
> ...


Mai più, probabilmente.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai più, probabilmente.


....
sbagliato.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. Sono diversamente fedele nel dna.
> Però sono anche di gusti super difficili...e quando lo ribecco uno che mi piace tanto come Man? Poi io non vado in cerca. Mai fatto. Non frequento posti da abbordaggio. Il massimo della vita è per me la feltrinelli a Milano ore e ore a orgiare con i libri.
> Credo che appenderò le brasiliane al chiodo.
> In un certo senso a me basta sapere che posso.
> ...


Ah fai benissimo..e il discorso che facevo con amico paesano...a casa stiamo bene..abbiamo mogli che tutti vorrebbero..quindi fuori o troviamo quella che vogliamo...e siamo iper selettivi..oppure niente.Neanch'io da qualche gg vado piu'in cerca..ho riallacciato rapporti con tipa con la quale,ci eravamo stoppati.Se riparte con lei ok..viceversa basta.Perche'sono come te...voglio il massimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah fai benissimo..e il discorso che facevo con amico paesano...a casa stiamo bene..abbiamo mogli che tutti vorrebbero..quindi fuori o troviamo quella che vogliamo...*e siamo iper selettivi..*oppure niente.Neanch'io da qualche gg vado piu'in cerca..ho riallacciato rapporti con tipa con la quale,ci eravamo stoppati.Se riparte con lei ok..viceversa basta.Perche'sono come te...voglio il massimo.


Micione, ma come fai ad essere iperselettivo in rete?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, ma come fai ad essere iperselettivo in rete?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. Sono diversamente fedele nel dna.
> Però sono anche di gusti super difficili...e quando lo ribecco uno che mi piace tanto come Man? Poi io non vado in cerca. Mai fatto. Non frequento posti da abbordaggio. Il massimo della vita è per me la feltrinelli a Milano ore e ore a orgiare con i libri.
> Credo che appenderò le brasiliane al chiodo.
> In un certo senso a me basta sapere che posso.
> ...



quoto col sangue

divina:festa::leccaculo::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto col sangue
> 
> divina:festa::leccaculo::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Tanto per guastare la festa e magari scrivere una minchiata, comincerei a preoccuparmi e magari quotare chi avesse scritto il contrario di quello che ha scritto Tebe. :mrgreen:


Io non sono difficile, se una donna me la da la prendo, altrimenti quando la vedo più una gnocca io! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per guastare la festa e magari scrivere una minchiata, comincerei a preoccuparmi e magari quotare chi avesse scritto il contrario di quello che ha scritto Tebe. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Io non sono difficile, se una donna me la da la prendo, altrimenti quando la vedo più una gnocca io! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



scusa, sei un po' criptico


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, sei un po' criptico


Menomale che non hai scritto oscuro!:mrgreen: altrimenti dovevo darmi della merdaccia( non cogliere l'occasione eh! e non pensarlo nemmeno, minchia):mrgreen:

Ma si sono criptico, etc etc etc..... se riassumo tutto quello che mi è stato detto faccio almeno 300 pagine di un nuovo treddì! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto col sangue
> 
> divina:festa::leccaculo::inlove::inlove::inlove:



:mrgreen:

è una tale noia scrollarseli da addosso, non trovi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> è una tale noia scrollarseli da addosso, non trovi?



già già

quelli che tornano ciclicamente, poi.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> già già
> 
> quelli che tornano ciclicamente, poi.....:mrgreen:



fossero solo quelli.
Anche i nuovi.

ormai esco struccata e occhialuta ma niente. 
Chissà se avessi avuto le curve e le tette.
Non sarebbe cambiato niente.
Non è il fisico che attira è quello che sono.
Ops. _Siamo_

Che rogna e tragedia, non trovi?





Meno male che mi capisci.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La fedeltà fine a se stessa non esiste.
> 
> Visto che è stato introdotto il concetto di lealtà, trovo che la fedeltà sia il risultato di un patto. Un patto che non credo possa essere legato solo all'amore. In coppia, in famiglia, si è leali anche per altri motivi. La coppia ufficiale è protesa alla costruzione di un rapporto più ampio e concludente. La coppia è un regime dove l'amore non è l'unica componente. Tant'è che vi sono coppie che sussistono anche in assenza di questo sentimento.
> 
> ...


Acuta riflessione, se permetti, che fa il paio con quella di Brunetta poco sopra questo post a proposito dello statuto sociale della coppia... Trovo che sarebbe opportuno levare dai patti ci coppia la variabile sessuale/sentimentale, oppure tenersi la sessuale a scopo riproduttivo. Tradotto: due persone si scelgono, stringono un patto per uno scopo comune, perché trovano l'una nell'altra delle qualità di affidabilità, serietà, gradevolezza, perché si stimano e pensano che per realizzare una vita a due siano perfettamente compatibili. Un po' come i matrimoni all'antica, ma con il grande privilegio che stavolta non sarebbero i genitori a scegliere, ma i due contraenti il patto. L'amore inteso come Eros, secondo me andrebbe escluso da questa cosa qui che si chiama progetto di vita, famiglia, condivisione di responsabilità. Per conto mio, l'amore è altro da questo. Anche in una coppia ci si vuole bene, eccome! È necessario per il progetto e guai se ci si volese male (cosa che capita, quando ci sono le passioni di mezzo), ma Eros è proprio un'altra cosa ...


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..sono rimasto l'unico traditore..mi sento solo.....


Che ne sai?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti prego...sono rimasto l'unico traditore..mi sento solo.....


Che ne sai... ?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, ma come fai ad essere iperselettivo in rete?


molto si capisce da come scrivono...poi all'incontro..spesso nulla di fatto...meglio ''single''che lor li'......


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che ne sai?


 no c'e'Chiara e forse tu.........


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

*Cacciari*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu si che sai goderti la vita.



Alla grande, e sai perchè?

Non solo per i suoi pensieri, che mi hanno sempre interessata, ma perchè anni fa in un intervista ho letto che il sesso non gli interessa per niente, che trova persino ridicolo l'atto, quindi ancora più intrigante un tipo cosi, da sperimentare in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla grande, e sai perchè?
> Grande.
> Non solo per i suoi pensieri, che mi hanno sempre interessata, ma perchè anni fa in un intervista ho letto che il sesso non gli interessa per niente, che trova persino ridicolo l'atto, quindi ancora più intrigante un tipo cosi, da sperimentare in tutti i sensi.


Vai cosi'.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Peccato abbia in mente Veronica Lario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla grande, e sai perchè?
> 
> Non solo per i suoi pensieri, che mi hanno sempre interessata, ma perchè anni fa in un intervista ho letto che *il sesso non gli interessa per niente, che trova persino ridicolo l'atto*, quindi ancora più intrigante un tipo cosi, da sperimentare in tutti i sensi.


ehm... e che sperimenti, Devy? quanto va avanti a ridere?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla grande, e sai perchè?
> 
> Non solo per i suoi pensieri, che mi hanno sempre interessata, ma perchè anni fa in un intervista ho letto che il sesso non gli interessa per niente, che trova persino ridicolo l'atto, quindi ancora più intrigante un tipo cosi, da sperimentare in tutti i sensi.



e la volpe e l'uva..a chi voi interessi un simile catenaccio??...forse a Vendola..mi sa identici..


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *molto si capisce da come scrivono...*poi all'incontro..spesso nulla di fatto...meglio ''single''che lor li'......


Mah, dipende. Se è un tetè à tetè potrebbe essere, anzi lo è sicuramente, una conversazione mirata, come dire. Se poi il nulla di fatto dipende dal fatto che ti aspettavi una strafiga ed invece t'arriva un mezzo scandalo, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Peccato abbia in mente Veronica Lario.



Ma no,e' che come tutte le sinistre hai l'incoffessabile sogno di essere stata moglie di Silvio.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e la volpe e l'uva..a chi voi interessi un simile catenaccio??...forse a Vendola..mi sa identici..



Sono lontanissimi, Cacciari e Vendola, diversissimi, inoltre, che ci farebbe una donna con Vendola?


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... e che sperimenti, Devy? quanto va avanti a ridere?



Intanto ' i pensieri ', resterei ore ad ascoltare le sue lezioni, poi, tornando indietro fisicamente.............., dubito non abbia mai provato.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma no,e' che come tutte le sinistre hai l'incoffessabile sogno di essere stata moglie di  vuoto assoluto.



Ti supplico, cancella.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti supplico, cancella.


Tutta quella fatica?
Molto meglio aspettare che lo cancelliate voialtre a forza di rossi.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla grande, e sai perchè?
> 
> Non solo per i suoi pensieri, che mi hanno sempre interessata, ma perchè anni fa in un intervista ho letto che il sesso non gli interessa per niente, che trova persino ridicolo l'atto, *quindi ancora più intrigante un tipo cosi*, da sperimentare in tutti i sensi.


Ammazza, intrigantissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, dipende. Se è un tetè à tetè potrebbe essere, anzi lo è sicuramente, una conversazione mirata, come dire. Se poi il nulla di fatto dipende dal fatto che ti aspettavi una strafiga ed invece t'arriva un mezzo scandalo, è un altro discorso.


esempio..ultima vista..presente in Corazziere???..identica...pero' 90kg nn di muscoli.....preso caffe'per cortesia,poi via...questo e'il nulla di fatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esempio..ultima vista..presente in Corazziere???..identica...pero' 90kg nn di muscoli.....preso caffe'per cortesia,poi via...questo e'il nulla di fatto.


Eh, avevo capito Micio. Ma foto preventive niente?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, avevo capito Micio. Ma foto preventive niente?



sai aveva scritto 1.74--peso normale..bionda..occhi verdi...ma ultima volta..mi sono rotto,,d'ora in poi,ammesso che prosegua..o foto o nada


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza, intrigantissimo.



Noi non capiamo gli uomini, quasi mai, anche voi però non scherzate.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Noi non capiamo gli uomini, quasi mai, anche voi però non scherzate.


Ma io ti ho capita, mica no, solo che non condivido affatto, pur essendo sostanzialmente una questione di gusti.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai aveva scritto 1.74--peso normale..bionda..occhi verdi...ma ultima volta..mi sono rotto,,d'ora in poi,ammesso che prosegua..o foto o nada


Be',dai,1 metro e 74 per 90 kg e' normale.
Per una gorilla.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fossero solo quelli.
> Anche i nuovi.
> 
> ormai esco struccata e occhialuta ma niente.
> ...



mannaggia, succede sempre anche a me...

poi apro bocca...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Be',dai,1 metro e 74 per 90 kg e' normale.
> Per una gorilla.



vi faccio ridere ragazzi..era prov MO..per me 30km...be'mi ha detto che venuto tipo da NA e uno da RM..apposta!!!!..ci vuole bella fame..cari miei..vero??


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io ti ho capita, mica no, solo che non condivido affatto, pur essendo sostanzialmente una questione di gusti.



Io non ho parlato di estetica, anzi, ha dei denti orribili, una barba incolta, niente mi piace fisicamente di lui, ma .....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai aveva scritto 1.74--peso normale..bionda..occhi verdi...ma ultima volta..mi sono rotto,,d'ora in poi,ammesso che prosegua..o foto o nada


Prafo Mizionen.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere ragazzi..era prov MO..per me 30km...be'mi ha detto che venuto tipo da NA e uno da RM..apposta!!!!..ci vuole bella fame..cari miei..vero??


oppure ne valeva la pena...che ne sai?....


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di estetica, anzi, ha dei denti orribili, una barba incolta, niente mi piace fisicamente di lui, ma .....



ma?


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere ragazzi..era prov MO..per me 30km...be'mi ha detto che venuto tipo da NA e uno da RM..apposta!!!!..ci vuole bella fame..cari miei..vero??


Se avevano visto la foto (magari di fianco ad un SUV per il senso delle proporzioni),son messi bene.
Pero' uomini cosi' sono un bene,ripuliscono il mercato dai cetacei.
Senza offesa per i cetacei.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere ragazzi..era prov MO..per me 30km...be'mi ha detto che venuto tipo da NA e uno da RM..apposta!!!!..ci vuole bella fame..cari miei..vero??



Pure con la benzina a 2 euro?  Morti di fame?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebeeeee non li nominare..loro il pdmenolaelle..e il cretinochegiramascherato....e'veramente assurdo...
> 
> Tebina..torna infedele..ti prego...sono rimasto l'unico traditore..mi sento solo.....



Ma guarda che non tutti vengono qui a confessare i loro peccati...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di estetica, anzi, ha dei denti orribili, una barba incolta, niente mi piace fisicamente di lui, ma .....


Neanch'io mi riferivo all'aspetto esteriore.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere ragazzi..era prov MO..per me 30km...be'mi ha detto che venuto tipo da NA e uno da RM..apposta!!!!..ci vuole bella fame..cari miei..vero??



bella fame oppure il più lontano possibile dall'essere beccati:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esempio..ultima vista..*presente in Corazziere???..*identica...pero' 90kg nn di muscoli.....preso caffe'per cortesia,poi via...questo e'il nulla di fatto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:era in divisa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oddio scusate non voglio prendere in giro nessuno... ma rido perchè mi immagino 'la volpe' Lothar quando ha visto arrivare il corazziere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma?



Intesa mentale più forte di ogni altra cosa. Per loro è diverso, parlo in generale degli uomini, due tette sode e due gambe dritte e lunghe, pochi decenni di vita, e se è quasi muta tanto  meglio.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intesa mentale più forte di ogni altra cosa. Per loro è diverso, parlo in generale degli uomini, due tette sode e due gambe dritte e lunghe, pochi decenni di vita, e se è quasi muta tanto  meglio.



ma proprio con cacciari?

che, immagino, non conosci?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bella fame oppure il più lontano possibile dall'essere beccati:mrgreen:



Eccome no. Ti capita qualche inghippo durante il viaggio, che ne so un incidente o anche banalmente una multa recapitata a casa, e sono cazzi da cagare.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma proprio con cacciari?
> 
> che, immagino, non conosci?



Per le testa, si, proprio con lui, magari lo conoscessi!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:era in divisa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oddio scusate non voglio prendere in giro nessuno... ma rido perchè mi immagino 'la volpe' Lothar quando ha visto arrivare il corazziere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...eh sono abituato...anche la penultima era cosi'...senza offesa per chi e'sovrapeso..un bello schifo..pero'era simpatica..e'stata lei che mi ha detto''tutti dicono moglie malata o conquilina''...mai riso tanto


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intesa mentale più forte di ogni altra cosa. Per loro è diverso, parlo in generale degli uomini, due tette sode e due gambe dritte e lunghe, pochi decenni di vita, e se è quasi muta tanto meglio.


vabbè Devy... però da lì a parlare di filosofia e basta... 

non ce lo facevo il Cacciari asessuato. Povera Alba.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intesa mentale più forte di ogni altra cosa. Per loro è diverso, parlo in generale degli uomini, due tette sode e due gambe dritte e lunghe, pochi decenni di vita, e se è quasi muta tanto  meglio.



Il biondo si paga? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intesa mentale più forte di ogni altra cosa. Per loro è diverso, parlo in generale degli uomini, due tette sode e due gambe dritte e lunghe, pochi decenni di vita, e se è quasi muta tanto meglio.


A parte che non è vero per tutti gli uomini, ma tu hai sessant'anni suonati, grazie al cazzo (scusa il francesismo) che su uno dice di sè che non è affatto interessato al sesso lo prendi come un aspetto così _positivo _da affascinarti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...eh sono abituato...anche la penultima era cosi'...senza offesa per chi e'sovrapeso..un bello schifo..pero'era simpatica..e'stata lei che mi ha detto''tutti dicono moglie malata o conquilina''...mai riso tanto



Quando si dice un signore.............................................


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. Ti capita qualche inghippo durante il viaggio, che ne so un incidente o anche banalmente una multa recapitata a casa, e sono cazzi da cagare.



Pensi mio marito non abbia preso multe proprio quando era con lei?

Scuse su scuse e sulla multa non c'è scritto, purtroppo, con chi era, sul dove trovano sempre un alibi.

Purtroppo, e sottolineo purtroppo, non ha mai avuto incidenti in quel frangente.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Devy... però da lì a parlare di filosofia e basta...
> 
> non ce lo facevo il Cacciari asessuato. Povera Alba.



Sbri..stai errando..l?alba era del paesano Bonaga..invornita!!...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. Ti capita qualche inghippo durante il viaggio, che ne so un incidente o anche banalmente una multa recapitata a casa, e sono cazzi da cagare.



vero ..
ma mi immagino che se una persona si fa 600 o più km 
un minimo di alibi ce l'abbia o no?


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..stai errando..l?alba era del paesano Bonaga..invornita!!...



Bonaga non mi attraeva, o forse non ho mai avuto occasione di ascoltarlo in certe discussioni.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vero ..
> ma mi immagino che se una persona si fa 600 o più km
> un minimo di alibi ce l'abbia o no?


Immagini bene.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Devy... però da lì a parlare di filosofia e basta...
> 
> non ce lo facevo il Cacciari asessuato. Povera Alba.



Povera Veronica, o cercava, dopo Silvio, qualcuno allergico al bunga-bunga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Povera Veronica, o cercava, dopo Silvio, qualcuno allergico al bunga-bunga.


beh la capirei. Crisi di rigetto.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intesa mentale più forte di ogni altra cosa. Per loro è diverso, parlo in generale degli uomini, due tette sode e due gambe dritte e lunghe, pochi decenni di vita, e se è quasi muta tanto  meglio.



non è sempre così...


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Lo pensai ai tempi della loro, vera o presunta, amicizia.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pensi mio marito non abbia preso multe proprio quando era con lei?
> 
> Scuse su scuse e sulla multa non c'è scritto, purtroppo, con chi era, sul dove trovano sempre un alibi.
> 
> Purtroppo, e sottolineo purtroppo, non ha mai avuto incidenti in quel frangente.



Ma se sei a centinaia di chilometri dalla tua città senza una plausibile spiegazione è un attimo più complicato poi, non trovi?


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è sempre così...



Lo so, ho scritto 'in generale', poi ci sono i Cacciari, pochi ma buoni.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vero ..
> ma mi immagino che se una persona si fa 600 o più km
> un minimo di alibi ce l'abbia o no?


Ma mica è detto. Non è detto che ce l'abbia, comunque, per QUELLA destinazione. Tu dici che devi andare fuori da una certa parte e vai da un'altra. Tutto bene fino a quando non t'arriva una multa a casa, magari con la foto dell'autovelox con la tua macchina e la tua targa. Fico.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..stai errando..l?alba era del paesano Bonaga..invornita!!...


Invornita pure lei, e mica poco. Alba dico.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei a centinaia di chilometri dalla tua città senza una plausibile spiegazione è un attimo più complicato poi, non trovi?



Mio marito si è inventato una visita ad un impresario, e poi un uscita con un nipote, sapendo che mai mi sarei messa a telefonare in giro.

Il bello è che ne ha prese due in pochi minuti, in un centro storico, no comment, 190 euro circa. Io ero via.......

Una l'anno prima, stesso centro storico, 90 km da qui. Io ero via.........

Una per guida col cellulare, sicuramente parlava con lei, con il senno del poi.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica è detto. Non è detto che ce l'abbia, comunque, per QUELLA destinazione. Tu dici che devi andare fuori da una certa parte e vai da un'altra. Tutto bene fino a quando non t'arriva una multa a casa, magari con la foto dell'autovelox con la tua macchina e la tua targa. Fico.


in tal caso sei scemo/ma...


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica è detto. Non è detto che ce l'abbia, comunque, per QUELLA destinazione. Tu dici che devi andare fuori da una certa parte e vai da un'altra. Tutto bene fino a quando non t'arriva una multa a casa, magari con la foto dell'autovelox con la tua macchina e la tua targa. Fico.



La foto arriva, peccato che per la privacy (del menga) oscurino gli occupanti. Beffa nella beffa, l'auto era la mia, come tutto ormai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..stai errando..l?alba era del paesano Bonaga..invornita!!...


ma non aveva scritto lei in un libro che aveva avuto una storia con Cacciari che era finita perchè lui piangeva per il gatto morto? Io mi ricordavo questa storia...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> in tal caso sei scemo/ma...


Sei scemo no. Ci provi. Alla fine, oh, a tradire si rischia sai? Poi uno si fa i conti e vede se gli conviene. Oppure non fa come il Micione e non sgarra coi limiti, così magari abbatte il rischio di una buona percentuale.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La foto arriva, peccato che per la privacy (del menga) oscurino gli occupanti. Beffa nella beffa, l'auto era la mia, come tutto ormai.



Non ho capito: ma tuo marito e questa qui sono di due città differenti?


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non aveva scritto lei in un libro che aveva avuto una storia con Cacciari che era finita perchè lui piangeva per il gatto morto? Io mi ricordavo questa storia...



Me lo sono persa, ritengo probabile che a lei piaccia Cacciari, dubito il contrario, troppo di tutto lei.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito: ma tuo marito e questa qui sono di due città differenti?



No, era il suo compleanno, della piccolina, e, credo, come regalo l'abbia portata li, non è una abituata ad uscire dal paesello, per lei era come andare all'estero.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, era il suo compleanno, e, credo, come regalo l'abbia portata li, non è una abituata ad uscire dal paesello, per lei era come andare all'estero.


E allora tuo marito è pure un bell'asino da competizione. Scusa.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora tuo marito è pure un bell'asino da competizione. Scusa.



Eppure gli è sempre andata bene, asino fortunato, non avesse incrociato una troia.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Eppure gli è sempre andata bene, *asino fortunato*, non avesse incrociato una troia.



Sicuramente. Fortunato, peraltro, pure nello sposare una che sta anche meditando se sia giusto comprargli (attenzione, comprargli) una casa o meno. Poi io mi sono fatto l'idea di un mezzo coglione (ariscusa), ma sono solo io.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, era il suo compleanno, della piccolina, e, credo, come regalo l'abbia portata li, non è una abituata ad uscire dal paesello, per lei era come andare all'estero.


scusa Devi....perche'tuo marito,non aveva alcuna scusa plausibile?? ...io per lavoro giro ogni tanto..non problem quindi


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei scemo no. Ci provi. Alla fine, oh, a tradire si rischia sai? Poi uno si fa i conti e vede se gli conviene. Oppure non fa come il Micione e non sgarra coi limiti, così magari abbatte il rischio di una buona percentuale.


Si vabbè si rischia fino ad un certo punto ..almeno per me ...
che sono di natura sfigata sulle palle che racconto ...
dovessi farmi 600km  e nessuno sa dove vado è sicuro che me ne capitano di tutti i colori
dall'auto che anche se nuova si rompe il treno che deraglia ,l'aereo dirottato 
oppure mi rubano borsa con documenti prendo multe con auto di mio marito e chi più ne ha più ne metta...
ah però posso sempre giustificarmi con il fatto chevolevo sentirmi donna...


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Fortunato, peraltro, pure nello sposare una che sta anche meditando se sia giusto comprargli (attenzione, comprargli) una casa o meno. Poi io mi sono fatto l'idea di un mezzo coglione (ariscusa), ma sono solo io.



Comprargli è un modo di dire, la intesterei all'unica figlia ancora senza casa, per il resto è uno che ha sempre vissuto alla giornata, senza riflettere sulle conseguenze e troppo ottimista di farla sempre franca. Diverso ma un Lothar, mai cercherebbe in chat, non usa internet e le occasioni le trova e tante ogni volta che suona. Me ne sono resa conto ora, seguendolo, molte più donne, in cerca, che uomini.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè si rischia fino ad un certo punto ..almeno per me ...
> che sono di natura sfigata sulle palle che racconto ...
> dovessi farmi 600km e nessuno sa dove vado è sicuro che me ne capitano di tutti i colori
> dall'auto che anche se nuova si rompe il treno che deraglia ,l'aereo dirottato
> ...


Tu verresti sgamata in quattro nanosecondi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mio marito si è inventato una visita ad un impresario, e poi un uscita con un nipote, sapendo che mai mi sarei messa a telefonare in giro.
> 
> Il bello è che ne ha prese due in pochi minuti, in un centro storico, no comment, 190 euro circa. Io ero via.......
> 
> ...


uno sveglio!!

Pure recidivo! E pure con la tua macchina!....... 

Mentire è un arte che richiede intelligenza, attenzione e tanta memoria. Non è per tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Comprargli è un modo di dire, la intesterei all'unica figlia ancora senza casa, per il resto è uno che ha sempre vissuto alla giornata, senza riflettere sulle conseguenze e troppo ottimista di farla sempre franca. Diverso ma un Lothar, mai cercherebbe in chat, non usa internet e le occasioni le trova e tante ogni volta che suona. *Me ne sono resa conto ora, seguendolo, molte più donne, in cerca, che uomini*.


Comunque ci faresti andare lui, a prescindere da a chi la intesteresti. Anche perchè sta cosa dell'intestarla a lui non l'avevo neanche calcolata perchè era evidentmente troppo stupida anche solo per soppesarla. Non ho capito la frase in neretto.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Devi....perche'tuo marito,non aveva alcuna scusa plausibile?? ...io per lavoro giro ogni tanto..non problem quindi



Perchè non lavora, ha solo l'orchestra, e a metà settimana con quella città non aveva niente a che fare, infatti quando sono arrivate le multe, e non sapevo ancora della piccolina, sospetti a parte, ci feci una litigata furiosa, perchè ricordavo benissimo quel giorno, per altri motivi, e non mi aveva detto che ci sarebbe andato.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Fortunato, peraltro, pure nello sposare una che sta anche meditando se sia giusto comprargli (attenzione, comprargli) una casa o meno. Poi io mi sono fatto l'idea di un mezzo coglione (ariscusa), ma sono solo io.


tu perché stai ancora con tua moglie se non la ami?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè si rischia fino ad un certo punto ..almeno per me ...
> che sono di natura sfigata sulle palle che racconto ...
> dovessi farmi 600km  e nessuno sa dove vado è sicuro che me ne capitano di tutti i colori
> dall'auto che anche se nuova si rompe il treno che deraglia ,l'aereo dirottato
> ...


Tutte le volte che sono partito, ho sempre avuto chi mi spalleggiasse, quindi ero coperto. Ma è normale, a meno che, non è scema/o


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque ci faresti andare lui, a prescindere da a chi la intesteresti. Anche perchè sta cosa dell'intestarla a lui non l'avevo neanche calcolata perchè era evidentmente troppo stupida anche solo per soppesarla. Non ho capito la frase in neretto.



Riguardo al neretto, nelle sale da ballo, ci sono tantissime donne sole, anche domenica ne ho conosciute alcune, una era anche molto carina, e se uno vuole, soprattutto in quell'ambiente e dal palco, fa in fretta ad addocchiarle e offrire loro un caffè, per cominciare. Credimi, gli uomini sono sempre meno e ancora meno piacenti, almeni li.

Sulla casa, pensaci, 35 anni insieme, lo lascio per strada, nel caso?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che sono partito, ho sempre avuto chi mi spalleggiasse, quindi ero coperto. Ma è normale, a meno che, non è scema/o


si infatti credo più alla versione scemo + scemo... 
nel senso che scemo chi tradisce mettendo a rischio troppo e scemo doppiamente 
se pensa che chi è a casa sia più scemo di lui /lei...

per cui per me scemo + scemo e l'accendo...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu perché stai ancora con tua moglie se non la ami?


Di sicuro non per la casa.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> uno sveglio!!
> 
> Pure recidivo! E pure con la tua macchina!.......
> 
> *Mentire è un arte che richiede intelligenza, attenzione e tanta memoria. Non è per tutti*.


meno male che alcuni che hanno queste doti le usano meglio


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Perchè lavori.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di sicuro non per la casa.


perchè allora?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Riguardo al neretto, nelle sale da ballo, ci sono tantissime donne sole, anche domenica ne ho conosciute alcune, una era anche molto carina, e se uno vuole, soprattutto in quell'ambiente e dal palco, fa in fretta ad addocchiarle e offrire loro un caffè, per cominciare. Credimi, gli uomini sono sempre meno e ancora meno piacenti, almeni li.
> 
> *Sulla casa, pensaci, 35 anni insieme, lo lascio per strada, nel caso?*



Io mi chiedo certe volte voialtre donne dove avete gli occhi. Donne tradite, dico. Sul neretto, t'ho detto che è stato fortunato, no?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si infatti credo più alla versione scemo + scemo...
> nel senso che scemo chi tradisce mettendo a rischio troppo e scemo doppiamente
> se pensa che chi è a casa sia più scemo di lui /lei...
> 
> per cui per me scemo + scemo e l'accendo...


Ed io confermo.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu perché stai ancora con tua moglie se non la ami?




E' uno scoop?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè allora?


L'ho già scritto da qualche parte. Non mi va di ripetere sempre la mia storia da capo. Fai una ricerca, nel caso.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' uno scoop?


non direi...ne ha parlato lui.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo certe volte voialtre donne dove avete gli occhi. Donne tradite, dico. Sul neretto, t'ho detto che è stato fortunato, no?



Lo dici a me?  Quasi quasi mi do più colpe io per non aver aperto gli occhi prima, che a lui per quanto bastardodentro possa essere stato.

Detto questo resta il padre delle mie figlie, non potrei pensarlo a dormire in auto e chissà dove, senza soldi, difetti a parte è una persona generosa, altruista, disinteressata ai soldi. Prenderà la pensione, riforme future a parte, nel 2020.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto da qualche parte. *Non mi va di ripetere sempre la mia storia da cap*o. Fai una ricerca, nel caso.



non fare il furbetto.vabé resterò nella dolente ignoranza


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè lavori.


No no.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi...ne ha parlato lui.



Cavoli me lo ero perso 
me l'ho appunto 
non si sa mai potrei ritorceglielo contro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cavoli me lo ero perso
> me l'ho appunto
> non si sa mai potrei ritorceglielo contro:mrgreen:


infatti:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cavoli me lo ero perso
> me l'ho appunto
> non si sa mai potrei ritorceglielo contro:mrgreen:


Ma io non aspetto altro!


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no.



Forse non mi sono spiegata, non so la tua storia, penso solo che nel tuo caso non ci siano di mezzo i soldi, che tu sia indipendente, almeno te lo auguro.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti:mrgreen:



scusa l'errore 
chiedo venia


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo dici a me? Quasi quasi mi do più colpe io per non aver aperto gli occhi prima, che a lui per quanto bastardodentro possa essere stato.
> 
> Detto questo resta il padre delle mie figlie, non potrei pensarlo a dormire in auto e chissà dove, senza soldi, difetti a parte è una persona generosa, altruista,* disinteressata ai soldi*. Prenderà la pensione, riforme future a parte, nel 2020.


Si può essere generosi ed altruisti anche con i piedi per terra, sai? Non è generalmente un pregio il non sapersi gestire. Non per me, comunque.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non aspetto altro!



sciocchino 
vinci tu 
sei più cafone:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata, non so la tua storia, penso solo che nel tuo caso non ci siano di mezzo i soldi, che tu sia indipendente, almeno te lo auguro.


Indubbiamente non è una questione economica. Ma se lo fosse, immagino che avrei più agio a dormire in uno scatolone. Oppure: ci sono tanti mestieri che nessuno vuol fare più. Il bracciante, il manovale. Il facchino. Uno s'arrangia.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si può essere generosi ed altruisti anche con i piedi per terra, sai? Non è generalmente un pregio il non sapersi gestire. Non per me, comunque.



Lo so, ma per chi lo è, lo si scopre tardi. Con il senno del poi avrei soldi per mantenere le mie figlie per tutta la LORO vita, invece devo sperare trovino tutte lavoro e diventino indipendenti molto  presto.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè non lavora, ha solo l'orchestra, e a metà settimana con quella città non aveva niente a che fare, infatti quando sono arrivate le multe, e non sapevo ancora della piccolina, sospetti a parte, ci feci una litigata furiosa, perchè ricordavo benissimo quel giorno, per altri motivi, e non mi aveva detto che ci sarebbe andato.


 addirittura piu'di una multa....fammi indovinare...ha girato bellamente per un ztl e l'hanno fotografato..non dirmelo..


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

L'ho scritto, ma fotografano solo la targa, e scrivono ora e giorno, due multe in pochi minuti, per fortuna ha trovato parcheggio altrimenti avrebbe superato i mille euro.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo so, ma per chi lo è, lo si scopre tardi. Con il senno del poi avrei soldi per mantenere le mie figlie per tutta la LORO vita, invece *devo sperare trovino tutte lavoro e diventino indipendenti molto presto.*


Questo dovresti pensarlo a prescindere, per come la vedo io. Comunque se mediti di comprare un appartamento ed hai due figlie ed un marito a carico tanto male non deve dirti, dai.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Be',dai,1 metro e 74 per 90 kg e' normale.
> Per una gorilla.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> mannaggia, succede sempre anche a me...
> 
> *poi apro bocca..*.:mrgreen:



e scappano?



:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo dovresti pensarlo a prescindere, per come la vedo io. Comunque se mediti di comprare un appartamento ed hai due figlie ed un marito a carico tanto male non deve dirti, dai.



Da li a mantenerne tre a vita ce ne corre. Lo so pure io che è meglio trovino lavoro, ma hai presente dove viviamo?

Una lavora in una multinazionale, una è precaria, più a casa che al lavoro, una studia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e scappano?
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Tebina... subito nell'altro 3d! si fanno ammucchiate. Lothar, tu no.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebina... subito nell'altro 3d! si fanno ammucchiate. Lothar, tu no.



quale altro 3d?

Soo un pò affacendata.
Sto tentando di fare sesso con un gIovine qui ma non vuole starci.
Si dimena


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Da li a mantenerne tre a vita ce ne corre. Lo so pure io che è meglio trovino lavoro, ma hai presente dove viviamo?
> 
> Una lavora in una multinazionale, una è precaria, più a casa che al lavoro, una studia.


Ma il tuo "compito" non è mica mantenerle a vita. Che poi: una già lavora, l'altra mezzo (e comunque produce reddito da sè) e la terza studia. Penso che tutto sommato vada bene. Io più che altro prenderei a calci ai coglioni il padre novello Casadei impoverito, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quale altro 3d?
> 
> Soo un pò affacendata.
> Sto tentando di fare sesso con un gIovine qui ma non vuole starci.
> Si dimena


Stordiscilo. Tanto se è giovIne funge a prescindere.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pensi mio marito non abbia preso multe proprio quando era con lei?
> 
> Scuse su scuse e sulla multa non c'è scritto, purtroppo, con chi era, sul dove trovano sempre un alibi.
> 
> Purtroppo, e sottolineo purtroppo, non ha mai avuto incidenti in quel frangente.


Quando lavoravo e vivevo a Teramo una volta la combinai proprio grossa.

Realizzai un software per la gestione e la stampa dei verbali delle multe per una paese della provincia Teramana.

Qualche giorno dopo il collaudo e l'installazione mi chiama il Comandante dei VV.UU. e mi dice:

"Tubarà, tu mi vuoi far licenziare"

"Che succede comandà"

"Vieni qui e te lo faccio vedere".

Andai e mi resi conto che per una serie di coincideze per poco non distruggo una famiglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In pratica il programma di stampa dei verbali, per un bug,a volte si mangiava la prima cifra dell'orario dell'infrazione. Così un divieto di sosta alle 14:30 diventò un divieto di sosta alle 4:30. La macchina era della signora, ma la multa la lesse per primo il marito, che nel giorno dell'infrazione, vedi le coincidenze, non dormiva a casa ma era fuori tutta la settimana per lavoro. 

"Che ci facevi i quel posto alle 4:30 di notte quando a me hai detto che saresti rimasta a casa" 

Il comandante mi raccontò che quando la tipa si presentò al comando era furente. 

"Le mi vuol far divorziare".

Della serie, la fortuna è cieca ma certe volte la sfiga ci vede benissimo.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e scappano?
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



yes, di corsa!:mrgreen:

vorranno mica iscriversi alle olimpiadi? boh, chissà!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma no,e' che come tutte le sinistre hai l'incoffessabile sogno di essere stata moglie di Silvio.


:rotfler farlo fuori intendi ??? STAQUOTO:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai aveva scritto 1.74--peso normale..bionda..occhi verdi...ma ultima volta..mi sono rotto,,d'ora in poi,ammesso che prosegua..o foto o nada


E invece ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere ragazzi..era prov MO..per me 30km...be'mi ha detto che venuto tipo da NA e uno da RM..apposta!!!!..ci vuole bella fame..cari miei..vero??


Cavolo teneva la collezione come la figurine :mrgreen: certi che vuoi uomini un pochino fessi lo siete ...talvolta


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Acuta riflessione, se permetti, che fa il paio con quella di Brunetta poco sopra questo post a proposito dello statuto sociale della coppia... Trovo che sarebbe opportuno levare dai patti ci coppia la variabile sessuale/sentimentale, oppure tenersi la sessuale a scopo riproduttivo. Tradotto: due persone si scelgono, stringono un patto per uno scopo comune, perché trovano l'una nell'altra delle qualità di affidabilità, serietà, gradevolezza, perché si stimano e pensano che per realizzare una vita a due siano perfettamente compatibili. Un po' come i matrimoni all'antica, ma con il grande privilegio che stavolta non sarebbero i genitori a scegliere, ma i due contraenti il patto. L'amore inteso come Eros, secondo me andrebbe escluso da questa cosa qui che si chiama progetto di vita, famiglia, condivisione di responsabilità. Per conto mio, l'amore è altro da questo. Anche in una coppia ci si vuole bene, eccome! È necessario per il progetto e guai se ci si volese male (cosa che capita, quando ci sono le passioni di mezzo), ma Eros è proprio un'altra cosa ...


Infatti in alcune culture
Tipo l'Islamica è escluso.
Ci si sposa
si fanno figli
e si impara poi a volersi bene.
Ma ovvio le donne non hanno molti contrasti con gli uomini.
Potrebbe essere fatale per loro.

Ma Eros va e viene a seconda delle lune...e delle fortune...no?

Dai Preparati che è il mio compleanno...stasera usciamo...
Che ne dici?

Fantastica la mia idea?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè si rischia fino ad un certo punto ..almeno per me ...
> che sono di natura sfigata sulle palle che racconto ...
> dovessi farmi 600km  e nessuno sa dove vado è sicuro che me ne capitano di tutti i colori
> dall'auto che anche se nuova si rompe il treno che deraglia ,l'aereo dirottato
> ...


Le cavallette....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai l'unica cosa che mi ha fatto sentire uomo?

Eh...tu lo vo sapè?

La visita di leva!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le cavallette....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sai l'unica cosa che mi ha fatto sentire uomo?
> 
> ...


ti avevano proposto per i corazzieri?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti avevano proposto per i corazzieri?:mrgreen:


Questa non te la permetto...
Sei cattiva....

CATTIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....

Fui proposto come cameriere al circolo ufficiali...

Perchè là potevo fare piano bar...


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Questa non te la permetto*...
> Sei cattiva....
> 
> CATTIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
> ...


ormai è andata:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le cavallette....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sai l'unica cosa che mi ha fatto sentire uomo?
> 
> ...



La cosa che in assoluto 
mi fa sentire donna 
è il mio pprofumo mi 
eccita da morire...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E invece ??? :mrgreen:


l'avevo scritto ma per te questo ed altro...

direi 1.90 x 90kg........


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa non te la permetto...
> Sei cattiva....
> 
> CATTIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
> ...


sono un pianista da piano bar e suonero'per ore e ore.........

ma te sei troppo classico..ci scommetto una bottiglia di Ronzani gelata se lo sai..chi la cantava


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono un pianista da piano bar e suonero'per ore e ore.........
> 
> ma te sei troppo classico..ci scommetto una bottiglia di Ronzani gelata se lo sai..chi la cantava


De gregori...
Ma nn ti ricordi eravamo al militare assieme no?
Fedelissimi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> De gregori...
> Ma nn ti ricordi eravamo al militare assieme no?
> Fedelissimi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


certo 40 Battaglione Bologna..in Bologna    Brigata Friuli.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Acuta riflessione, se permetti, che fa il paio con quella di Brunetta poco sopra questo post a proposito dello statuto sociale della coppia... Trovo che sarebbe opportuno levare dai patti ci coppia la variabile sessuale/sentimentale, oppure tenersi la sessuale a scopo riproduttivo. Tradotto: due persone si scelgono, stringono un patto per uno scopo comune, perché trovano l'una nell'altra delle qualità di affidabilità, serietà, gradevolezza, perché si stimano e pensano che per realizzare una vita a due siano perfettamente compatibili. Un po' come i matrimoni all'antica, ma con il grande privilegio che stavolta non sarebbero i genitori a scegliere, ma i due contraenti il patto. L'amore inteso come Eros, secondo me andrebbe escluso da questa cosa qui che si chiama progetto di vita, famiglia, condivisione di responsabilità. Per conto mio, l'amore è altro da questo. Anche in una coppia ci si vuole bene, eccome! È necessario per il progetto e guai se ci si volese male (cosa che capita, quando ci sono le passioni di mezzo), ma Eros è proprio un'altra cosa ...


Ma se è un patto tra i due, come dici, i due ci mettono quel che pare a loro magari anche l'eros.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Devy... però da lì a parlare di filosofia e basta...
> 
> non ce lo facevo il Cacciari asessuato. Povera Alba.


Quello è Bonaga.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfler farlo fuori intendi ??? STAQUOTO:mrgreen:


Seeee,come no.
Te lo terresti come un oracolo,lui ed il portafoglio.
Come l'attuale fidanzata.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'avevo scritto ma per te questo ed altro...
> 
> direi 1.90 x 90kg........


Hai ragione me ne sono accorta dopo ... Sorry


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Seeee,come no.
> Te lo terresti come un oracolo,lui ed il portafoglio.
> Come l'attuale fidanzata.


"pora" disgraziata che se fa per soldi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io spwro per lei che se cerca di trombarsela si addormenti quasi subito  no veramente ma ci pensi ad andare ha letto con un ottantenne di plastica :carneval::carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nutro la convinzione che i fedeli integrali, cioè quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano di tradire una sola volta la loro legittima consorte nemmeno dopo un notevole numero di anni, siano essenzialmente degli ARIDI di cuore.
> Oso affermare che addirittura (sebbene non mi piacciano) preferisco i traditori seriali ai fedeli fatti così (compreso Ermanno Olmi, citato altrove dal Conte).
> Perché nel tradire c'è comunque il segno della capacità di provare emozioni, di lasciarsi trasportare dalla vita, di uscire da se stessi e dalle forme, di provare, sperimentare, insomma, c'è il piacere (e il dolore) dell'essere vivi.
> Spesso i fedeli sono dei romantici assoluti, cioè la pegggior specie sulla terra, in questioni di cuore: gente che non si misura mai con la realtà, che si costruisce delle belle fiabe pret-à-porter e che, soprattutto, ci crede. Roba da asilo, quando va bene. Roba da ebeti, quando va male.
> Magari provocherò un tumulto di insulti, ma me li prendo tutti.


Concordo. Credo sia anche una questione di mancanza di curiosità intellettuale ed emozionale.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo. Credo sia anche una questione di mancanza di curiosità intellettuale ed emozionale.



quindi i fedeli oltre che aridi sono pure ignoranti?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi i fedeli oltre che aridi sono pure ignoranti?


No, si parlava testualmente di "quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano". Farlo è altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi i fedeli oltre che aridi sono pure ignoranti?


Ce le hanno proprio tutte! Ermanno Olmi arido e ignorante non mi sembra proprio.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stordiscilo. Tanto se è giovIne funge a prescindere.


niente da fare.
Un attimo prima dio stordirlo mi ha detto
-Signora non mi faccia del male.-

Gli ho tirato una testata e l'ho liberato.
Andando in cerca di leandro....


quel tatuaggio a falce che ha sulla faccia mi turba gli ormoni


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi i fedeli oltre che aridi sono pure ignoranti?



e certo. 
Ti sei mai chiesta perchè sei così ignorante?
Sei fedele, quindi.


















:unhappy:


----------



## Circe (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questi sono i classici auguri che vanno letti al contrario,cioè levando il "non"


ti sbagli. proprio xche l'ho provato sulla mia pelle non lo auguro a nessuno. pensa nemmeno a mio marito che é stato stronzo. é indole. pero' tu con la tua superiorita' emotiva puoi leggerla come vuoi. io faccio parte degli ebeti senza slancio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ti sbagli. proprio xche l'ho provato sulla mia pelle non lo auguro a nessuno. pensa nemmeno a mio marito che é stato stronzo. é indole. pero' tu con la tua superiorita' emotiva puoi leggerla come vuoi. io faccio parte degli ebeti senza slancio.


Ti sei dimenticata arida e ignorante


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma no,e' che come tutte le sinistre hai l'incoffessabile sogno di essere stata moglie di Silvio.


Forza,compagne,cancellate quest'abominio.
Date il vostro contributo rubinesco per immolare il moloch fra le fiamme della sozza pira.
Un rubinetto solo non basta a cancellarmi.
Impegnatevi!


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "pora" disgraziata che se fa per soldi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Come fa presto una donna a denigrarne un'altra.
> io spwro per lei che se cerca di trombarsela si addormenti quasi subito :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Il vecchio e' senza prostata da 30 anni,piu' che dare una palpata ad un culo cosa dovrebbe fare?
> no veramente ma ci pensi ad andare ha letto con un ottantenne di plastica :carneval::carneval:


Perche',se  tu avessi la possibilita' di essere al posto di quella la',con un  piatto della bilancia colmo dell'ironia di sinistra,dei princìpi della  lotta di classe,dell'astio bilioso delle suffragette e della dignita'  delle compagne.......e sull'altro i milioni di euro?
Si fa presto a postare faccine....


----------



## Circe (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata arida e ignorante


già arida...perché sul mio terreno non crescono molte piante di piselli. ..ma ignorante me lo tengo perche davvero ho ignorato per tanto tempo gli slanci emotivi di mio marito


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se è un patto tra i due, come dici, i due ci mettono quel che pare a loro magari anche l'eros.


Un eros necessario e controllato non è davvero Eros, è ginnastica, soprattutto per una donna.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo. Credo sia anche una questione di *mancanza di curiosità intellettuale* ed emozionale.


soprattutto:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Forza,compagne,cancellate quest'abominio.
> Date il vostro contributo rubinesco per immolare il moloch fra le fiamme della sozza pira.
> Un rubinetto solo non basta a cancellarmi.
> Impegnatevi!


più che "sozza" la pira è sacra.
magari è "sozzo" il moloch.
(su quello non dubito).


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche',se  tu avessi la possibilita' di essere al posto di quella la',con un  piatto della bilancia colmo dell'ironia di sinistra,dei princìpi della  lotta di classe,dell'astio bilioso delle suffragette e della dignita'  delle compagne.......e sull'altro i milioni di euro?
> Si fa presto a postare faccine....


stai scherzando spero ma perchè con tanti eurini te che ci faresti fammi capire ??? son necessari eh ??? io lavoro, sono autonoma , pago le tasse e quelle esorbitanti bollette che mi arrivano, mutuo, i miei figli vivono dignitosamente,studiano e crescono bene (almeno finora) vado in vacanza in piena libertà ( e non dal briatore di turno) ma chi sta meglio di me??abbi pazienza io sto come il bomba credimi e se permetti scopo con chi mi piace che non lo metterei come ultimo dei privilegi di cui godo  ...anzi 

eretteo ma scrivi in bluette per ricordarci Forza Italia???


----------



## Innominata (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un eros necessario e controllato non è davvero Eros, è ginnastica, soprattutto per una donna.


Un'altra equazione! Beata te che ti vengono sempre! Per me sono sempre state e sono un incubo.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un'altra equazione! Beata te che ti vengono sempre! Per me sono sempre state e sono un incubo.


Anche per me, anche per me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un eros necessario e controllato non è davvero Eros, è ginnastica, *soprattutto per una donna*.


fantastica, posso?

non ne posso più di queste quote rosa :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ti sbagli. proprio xche l'ho provato sulla mia pelle non lo auguro a nessuno. pensa nemmeno a mio marito che é stato stronzo. é indole. pero' tu con la tua superiorita' emotiva puoi leggerla come vuoi. io faccio parte degli ebeti senza slancio.



Pure io, però al bastardodentro di mio marito auguro di provare il dolore che ho provato io in questi mesi.

Sono un pò meno ebete?

Non credo.

Ciao Circe.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> già arida...perché sul mio terreno non crescono molte piante di piselli. ..ma ignorante me lo tengo perche davvero ho ignorato per tanto tempo gli slanci emotivi di mio marito



Mi dispiace ma l'oscar è mio, nemmeno dopo espliciti  messaggi ci ho creduto, mi sono fatta infinocchiare dai suoi 'è pazza' 'è fissata' e dal suo amico che mi diceva, con tutte ma non con quella.........non ci credo.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche',se  tu avessi la possibilita' di essere al posto di quella la',con un  piatto della bilancia colmo dell'ironia di sinistra,dei princìpi della  lotta di classe,dell'astio bilioso delle suffragette e della dignita'  delle compagne.......e sull'altro i milioni di euro?
> Si fa presto a postare faccine....



bè ma tu puoi metterci il culo, scusa

...allora?

:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto da qualche parte. Non mi va di ripetere sempre la mia storia da capo. Fai una ricerca, nel caso.


io non lo so. Dai, non farmi cercare ancora, che fra un po' divento l'archivista dei 3D, cerca di qua e cerca di là...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> già arida...perché sul mio terreno non crescono molte piante di piselli. ..ma ignorante me lo tengo perche davvero ho ignorato per tanto tempo gli slanci emotivi di mio marito


Non si è ignoranti a ignorare il male altrui ma fiduciose.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un eros necessario e controllato non è davvero Eros, è ginnastica, soprattutto per una donna.


Necessario e controllato ce l'hai messo tu.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si è ignoranti a ignorare il male altrui ma fiduciose.


Ciao,

ho dovuto leggere tre volte la frase, per capire.

e come non darti ragione! :up:

a volte, non si è portati a pensare, di per sè, a doppio binario. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *ho dovuto leggere tre volte la frase, per capire*.
> 
> ...


Forse dovrei mettere qualche virgola, ogni tanto


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse dovrei mettere qualche virgola, ogni tanto


Ciao,

mah, anche con virgole ...  ...

no a parte, questo.

mi sono spesso sentita ignorante, 

perché non ho il senso innato, di cogliere, o di interpretare 

(e chi più ne ha più ne metta) ... quello che ci può essere dietro ad un gesto. 

non riesco a  spiegarmi ...  ...


cioè, noto una tendenza nel linguaggio ... i traditori, hanno una lingua più biforcuta ...

quando leggo i traditi ... a volte mi sembra di leggere in un altra lingua ... 

quello che scrivono quello è ... 

finalmente ho partorito :mrgreen: ... 

sienne


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, si parlava testualmente di "quelli che proprio nemmeno si sognano, nemmeno pensano, nemmeno fantasticano". Farlo è altra cosa.



sai cosa c'è, caro President?
che queste spiegazioni sembrano un crescendo di giustificazioni sempre più astratte e contorte, atte a raggiungere vette a volte involontariamente esilaranti

piuttosto, non sarebbe il caso di essere onesti con se stessi (lasciamo perdere per il momento il tradito) ed ammettere che io sono ANCHE così, io "posso" tradire, se l'ho fatto vuol dire che posso farlo, è una delle cose che fanno parte di me, è una delle scelte che ho fatto...e, così, anche così, io "torno a casa"...

non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> bè ma tu puoi metterci il culo, scusa
> 
> ...allora?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ho letto culo?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto culo?



dove?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse dovrei mettere qualche virgola, ogni tanto


Ignorante, studia. Fai come me.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non lo so. Dai, non farmi cercare ancora, che fra un po' divento l'archivista dei 3D, cerca di qua e cerca di là...



Se non ti da il titolo, ti racconto io della cassiera eh. :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> dove?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Forse ho sbagliato scusate il disturbo...!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto culo?


Si si si si si. CULO:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse ho sbagliato scusate il disturbo...!



ma tu non disturbi mai!


...culo culo culo...


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ah*



free ha detto:


> ma tu non disturbi mai!
> 
> 
> ...culo culo culo...
> ...


Eccomi di quale culo si tratta?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si si si si. CULO:mrgreen:


Di quale culo si tratta?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi di quale culo si tratta?



di quello di Ultimo!

hai visto che grosso?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> di quello di Ultimo!
> 
> hai visto che grosso?


Quello di ultimo è un culo vissuto,ne ha viste tante e tanti,è un culo martoriato,anni tormentati e tumultuosi,ho molto rispetto per quelle natiche piene di cicatrici,di storia vissuta!Il culo di ultimo ha una storia triste e violenta.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di quale culo si tratta?


Bhe... free dice il mio. Io si, potrei anche dirti il mio, è bello tondo, morbido e nel contesto sodo, un bel culo direi, "dice qualcuna" pensa che ieri notte mi sveglio e mi sono sentito toccare il culo. Gli dico, aò che fai? risponde nulla, tocco, perchè? e rispondo, minchia tocchi? allora aspè che mi giro e tocchi anche altro.

Oscù vuoi toccarmi il culo? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe... free dice il mio. Io si, potrei anche dirti il mio, è bello tondo, morbido e nel contesto sodo, un bel culo direi, "dice qualcuna" pensa che ieri notte mi sveglio e mi sono sentito toccare il culo. Gli dico, aò che fai? risponde nulla, tocco, perchè? e rispondo, minchia tocchi? *allora aspè che mi giro e tocchi anche altro*.
> 
> Oscù vuoi toccarmi il culo? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


e dopo?....
si è addormentata?


scusa cla non ho resistito:rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

madonna che puttanaio 'sto posto!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Forza,compagne,cancellate quest'abominio.
> Date il vostro contributo rubinesco per immolare il moloch fra le fiamme della sozza pira.
> Un rubinetto solo non basta a cancellarmi.
> Impegnatevi!


volevo darti uno smeraldo per par condicio ma non posso. Non ci crederai ma non posso approvarti ancora:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

... comunque 'ste rubinate sono ridicole. Ridici su pure tu, dai.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> di quello di Ultimo!
> 
> hai visto che grosso?


INVIDIOSA


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe... free dice il mio. Io si, potrei anche dirti il mio, è bello tondo, morbido e nel contesto sodo, un bel culo direi, "dice qualcuna" pensa che ieri notte mi sveglio e mi sono sentito toccare il culo. Gli dico, aò che fai? risponde nulla, tocco, perchè? e rispondo, minchia tocchi? allora aspè che mi giro e tocchi anche altro.
> 
> Oscù vuoi toccarmi il culo? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


Capisco toccava il culo,perchè dall'altra parte non trovava nulla vero?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e dopo?....
> si è addormentata?
> 
> 
> scusa cla non ho resistito:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl: ecco. ora lo sanno tutti.

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco toccava il culo,perchè dall'altra parte non trovava nulla vero?



Ma ma ma tu ed Annuccia siete davvero due stronzi eh!!:infelice:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: ecco. ora lo sanno tutti.
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



però dai..potevi rimanere di culo....
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> di quello di Ultimo!
> 
> hai visto che grosso?


ma non era quello di Eretteo?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non era quello di Eretteo?


sono pari forse...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> però dai..potevi rimanere di culo....
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Così la moglie di ultimo si smarriva....!


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non era quello di Eretteo?



scusa non potresti stare più attenta??

quello è già sul piatto della bilancia!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però dai..potevi rimanere di culo....
> :rotfl::rotfl:



Annù rispondo? eh? 

Che fai mi consigli in base ad esperienza eh!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma vedi te se uno deve sopportare delle prese in giro da una che manco a malapena raggiunge di seno la seconda misura. :incazzato:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> INVIDIOSA



un po'!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po'!:rotfl:


Dai te lo faccio toccare.... 

Giuro che non mi giro eh.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Dai te lo faccio toccare....
> 
> Giuro che non mi giro eh.


Con cosa?con le manine di barbie?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dai te lo faccio toccare....
> 
> Giuro che non mi giro eh.



tanto, anche se ti giri...:singleeye:

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> tanto, anche se ti giri...:singleeye:
> 
> :rotfl:


Bè 3cm di gioia sicula che te ne pare?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annù rispondo? eh?
> 
> Che fai mi consigli in base ad esperienza eh!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma vedi te se uno deve sopportare delle prese in giro da una che manco a malapena raggiunge di seno la *seconda misura. :incazzato:*


*

*
prima piena 
non confondiamo.

embè...
?

stò imparando ad essere fiera delle mie piccole thelma e louise...


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè 3cm di gioia sicula che te ne pare?



bè, roba da leccarsi i baffi!

che ho, tra l'altro...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con cosa?con le manine di barbie?



Così piccole le ha? tu come lo sai? -.-


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> bè, roba da leccarsi i baffi!
> 
> che ho, tra l'altro...:rotfl:


Allora siamo incompatibili...!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Così piccole le ha? tu come lo sai? -.-


Per toccarti il pisello e non farti male si devono usare quelle!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> tanto, anche se ti giri...:singleeye:
> 
> :rotfl:


Ti odio!! e dire che su un posto scrivevano, nei film porno si vedono solo membri e membri e membri.... ma io preferisco un viso.... un fascino..... i colori.... BUGIARDEEEEEEEEE VOI LO VOLETE SOLO GROSSO!


:infelice:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora siamo incompatibili...!:mrgreen:



non capisco come mai...

:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti odio!! e dire che su un posto scrivevano, nei film porno si vedono solo membri e membri e membri.... ma io preferisco un viso.... un fascino..... i colori.... BUGIARDEEEEEEEEE VOI LO VOLETE SOLO GROSSO!
> 
> 
> :infelice:



ma anche no...dai...






quanto grosso?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non capisco come mai...
> 
> :rotfl:


Sei laureata....!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> prima piena
> non confondiamo.
> 
> ...



Ed io della mia terza palla! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei laureata....!



non me lo ricordare...:unhappy:

che ti ho fatto di male??

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io della mia terza palla! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che hai conficcata nelle tue chiappe flaggellate!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma anche no...dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In tiro o moscio? cambia poco ti avverto.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che hai conficcata nelle tue chiappe flaggellate!


E che è una chewin gum ?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E che è una chewin gum ?


Hai un culo molto capiente!


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In tiro o moscio? *cambia poco *ti avverto.


io penso di no...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai un culo molto capiente!



Eh ma ho capito eh! ma ci vuole na palla che si allunga a dismisura..... oppure avere una ciolla talmente lunga che....

Quindi non è il mio ca..so!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io penso di no...


Santa Rosalia! dammi la forza tu!


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Acuta riflessione, se permetti, che fa il paio con quella di Brunetta poco sopra questo post a proposito dello statuto sociale della coppia... Trovo che sarebbe opportuno levare dai patti ci coppia la variabile sessuale/sentimentale, oppure tenersi la sessuale a scopo riproduttivo. Tradotto: due persone si scelgono, stringono un patto per uno scopo comune, perché trovano l'una nell'altra delle qualità di affidabilità, serietà, gradevolezza, perché si stimano e pensano che per realizzare una vita a due siano perfettamente compatibili. Un po' come i matrimoni all'antica, ma con il grande privilegio che stavolta non sarebbero i genitori a scegliere, ma i due contraenti il patto. *L'amore inteso come Eros, secondo me andrebbe escluso da questa cosa qui che si chiama progetto di vita, famiglia, condivisione di responsabilità. Per conto mio, l'amore è altro da questo*. Anche in una coppia ci si vuole bene, eccome! È necessario per il progetto e guai se ci si volese male (cosa che capita, quando ci sono le passioni di mezzo), *ma Eros è proprio un'altra cosa *...


E' il problema di fondo. Perchè l'eros è, come hai già detto, una variabile.

Scollegarlo dal patto non esiste. Matrimoni all'antica e combinati sarebbero solo un'eccezione in un contesto dove la maggioranza dei rapporti nascono per sentimento ed eros. Ricordiamocelo.

Lo scolleghi nel momento in cui lo cerchi altrove, perchè essendo una variabile tende a scomparire nelle coppie longeve e a "ricomparire" dove pensi di vederlo. Pensare all'eros come ad un luogo più che ad uno stato soggettivo è poco saggio. Ma siamo fatti cosi, l'importante è non avere la memoria troppo corta da cercare continuamente, come in una sorta di dipendenza, sensazioni cha alla fine alimentano il nostro oblio.

Se sei parte di un progetto certe domande devi portele. Altrimenti, per come la vedo io, si può fare ciò che si vuole e desidera.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

SCUSATE L'OT:

Ultimo mi è appena giunto un MP dove l'utente X mi fa notare la tua subdola frociagine. Non vorrei entrare nel merito, ma effettivamente inizio a notare una certa tua predisposizione. Sono sincero.

scusate la parentesi. 

FINE OT.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' il problema di fondo. Perchè l'eros è, come hai già detto, una variabile.
> 
> Scollegarlo dal patto non esiste. Matrimoni all'antica e combinati sarebbero solo un'eccezione in un contesto dove la maggioranza dei rapporti nascono per sentimento ed eros. Ricordiamocelo.
> 
> ...


Ma sei tu OT o noi? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> SCUSATE L'OT:
> 
> Ultimo mi è appena giunto un MP dove l'utente X mi fa notare la tua subdola frociagine. Non vorrei entrare nel merito, ma effettivamente inizio a notare una certa tua predisposizione. Sono sincero.
> 
> ...


No, adesso scrivi chi è l'utente x!


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro, non obbligarmi a fare il tuo nome, sai che io rispetto la segretezza dei pm.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, non obbligarmi a fare il tuo nome, sai che io rispetto la segretezza dei pm.


No,devi anche rendere visibile il mio pm!


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,devi anche rendere visibile il mio pm!



Non posso, non appena arrivano li leggo e li cestino subito, sai la privacy, non vorrei che altri leggessero.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SCUSATE L'OT:
> 
> Ultimo mi è appena giunto un MP dove l'utente X mi fa notare la tua subdola frociagine. Non vorrei entrare nel merito, ma effettivamente inizio a notare una certa tua predisposizione. Sono sincero.
> 
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Non posso, non appena arrivano li leggo e li cestino subito, sai la privacy, non vorrei che altri leggessero.


Non hai le prove che sono una merdaccia quindi?


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sei tu OT o noi? :mrgreen::rotfl:


Tu, più che altro. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tu, più che altro. :mrgreen:



Non conosco ne a tu e manco ad altro! ma chi sono ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero
> No
> ma perchè con tanti eurini te che ci faresti fammi capire ??? son necessari eh ??? io lavoro, sono autonoma , pago le tasse e quelle esorbitanti bollette che mi arrivano, mutuo, i miei figli vivono dignitosamente,studiano e crescono bene (almeno finora) vado in vacanza in piena libertà ( e non dal briatore di turno) ma chi sta meglio di me??abbi pazienza io sto come il bomba credimi e se permetti scopo con chi mi piace che non lo metterei come ultimo dei privilegi di cui godo  ...anzi
> Lieto che tu abbia la famiglia mulino bianco.
> ...


Se tu fossi qui da piu' tempo,avresti avuto modo di vedere (oltre al mio mio mitico primo avatar) le sperimentazioni cromatiche dei miei primi messaggi.
Rosso non mi piaceva,giallo era invisibile,verde chiaro s'intravedeva ma mi han chiesto di cambiarlo,invece blu si vede bene.
Al solito il motivo e' squisitamente pratico;invece di scorrere decine di pagine di boiate,vedo al volo se qualcuna/a mi ha risposto.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> più che "sozza" la pira è sacra.
> Orrenda no?
> magari è "sozzo" il moloch.
> (su quello non dubito).


Sulla cultura classica dai una pista a tutti.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè ma tu puoi metterci il culo, scusa
> 
> ...allora?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Cavolo,il cervello ha toccato lo zenith,brava.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> volevo darti uno smeraldo per par condicio ma non posso. Non ci crederai ma non posso approvarti ancora:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ... comunque 'ste rubinate sono ridicole. Ridici su pure tu, dai.


Ma che smeraldo d'egitto?
Esigo il rubino.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa non potresti stare più attenta??
> 
> quello è già sul piatto della bilancia!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Vedo che il mio profilo migliore sollazza le vostre gaudenti epistole.
Ne discorrete cose se lo conosceste al pari delle vostre protuberanze.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai le prove che sono una merdaccia quindi?


tangibili no, ma lo dicono tutti che sei una merdaccia, quindi posso asserire qualunque cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma che smeraldo d'egitto?
> Esigo il rubino.


spiacente... li riservo solo a minacce ET insulti gravi. Se vuoi un rubino te lo devi guadagnare!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

ma qui discutete di che tipo di fedeli, religiosi, idealisti, sudditi, quali?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma qui discutete di che tipo di fedeli, religiosi, idealisti, sudditi, quali?


merdacce aride.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> merdacce aride.


Io sono una merdaccia secca!


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma qui discutete di che tipo di fedeli, religiosi, idealisti, sudditi, quali?


Perchè? Si discute qui?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè? Si discute qui?


Già, domanda lecita. Grazie per averci provato.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già, domanda lecita. Grazie per averci provato.


Mah, ti avevo pure risposto da qualche parte. Vabbè.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' il problema di fondo. Perchè l'eros è, come hai già detto, una variabile.
> 
> Scollegarlo dal patto non esiste. Matrimoni all'antica e combinati sarebbero solo un'eccezione in un contesto dove la maggioranza dei rapporti nascono per sentimento ed eros. Ricordiamocelo.
> *
> ...


Sì, il tradimento compulsivo è una variabile della dipendenza, oppiacea direi. È un modo che risponde bene alla domanda capitale : how to disappear completely ... per chi ha orecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mah, anche con virgole ...  ...
> 
> ...


Non conoscerai tutti i modi di dire dell'italiano. Una volta ho detto a una non italiana che mi mancava il terreno sotto i piedi e lei mi ha sostenuta :nuke::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello di ultimo è un culo vissuto,ne ha viste tante e tanti,è un culo martoriato,anni tormentati e tumultuosi,ho molto rispetto per quelle natiche piene di cicatrici,di storia vissuta!Il culo di ultimo ha una storia triste e violenta.


Fai il proctologo?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conoscerai tutti i modi di dire dell'italiano. Una volta ho detto a una non italiana che mi mancava il terreno sotto i piedi e lei mi ha sostenuta :nuke::mexican:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

toppo!!!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma anche no...dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semmai la domanda è: quanto piccolo?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2013)

*Eleviamo e chiudiamo*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a79hGf8fDvI


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spiacente... li riservo solo a minacce ET insulti gravi. Se vuoi un rubino te lo devi guadagnare!:mrgreen:


E dire che mi ero impegnato.......non dovro' mica produrmi in uno di quei tediosi papiri da 50 righe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E dire che mi ero impegnato.......non dovro' mica produrmi in uno di quei tediosi papiri da 50 righe?


no, quelli non li leggo:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta* 
stai scherzando spero:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile: 
No
e qui mi deludi operchè ti pensavo più scaltro 
ma perchè con tanti eurini te che ci faresti fammi capire ??? son necessari eh ??? io lavoro, sono autonoma , pago le tasse e quelle esorbitanti bollette che mi arrivano, mutuo, i miei figli vivono dignitosamente,studiano e crescono bene (almeno finora) vado in vacanza in piena libertà ( e non dal briatore di turno) ma chi sta meglio di me??abbi pazienza :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:io sto come il bomba credimi :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:e se permetti scopo con chi mi piace che non lo metterei come ultimo dei privilegi di cui godo ...anzi 
Lieto che tu abbia la famiglia mulino bianco.
Ma mi piacerebbe vederti davanti alla bilancia.
Tu e tutte le altre.
ma non è una famiglia del mulino bianco ...secondo te quelli del mulino bianco pagano il mutuo e le bollette??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: se i pubblicitari ti leggono inorridiscono ..gli tocca trovare subito un'altra pubblicità :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Per le altre non so, io peso 54 kg (circa...almeno l'ultima volta )
che poinon capisco cos'è che ti disturba ??? sarai mica Cicchitto???:rotfl:
eretteo ma scrivi in bluette per ricordarci Forza Italia:mrgreen:???






Eretteo ha detto:


> Se tu fossi qui da piu' tempo,avresti avuto modo di vedere (oltre al mio mio mitico primo avatar) le sperimentazioni cromatiche dei miei primi messaggi.
> Rosso non mi piaceva,giallo era invisibile,verde chiaro s'intravedeva ma mi han chiesto di cambiarlo,invece blu si vede bene.
> Al solito il motivo e' squisitamente pratico;invece di scorrere decine di pagine di boiate,vedo al volo se qualcuna/a mi ha risposto.


per par condicio e variare sul tema nonchè farti notare subito (visto che per comodità vuoi rileggere chi ti ha risposto) ho scritto  in rosso ...ciaooo


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e qui mi deludi operchè ti pensavo più scaltro
> Roba da ridere
> 
> ma non è una famiglia del mulino bianco ...secondo te quelli del mulino bianco pagano il mutuo e le bollette??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


Nessuno e' perfetto.
Per fortuna.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessuno e' perfetto.parli di me... Di te... O entrambi?
> Per fortuna.


appunto  sono sicura che sei meglio di Cicchitto anche perché peggio è difficile... Oddio a ben pensarci c'è Lunardi :rotfl:è proprio vero non c'è mai fine al peggio :rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cavolo,il cervello ha toccato lo zenith,brava.



grazie!


----------



## Eretteo (14 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto  sono sicura che sei meglio di Cicchitto anche perché peggio è difficile... Oddio a ben pensarci c'è Lunardi :rotfl:è proprio vero non c'è mai fine al peggio :rotfl:


Parlavo in generale.
Non c'e' mai fine al peggio,perche' sotto al fondo del barile c'e' da raschiare all'infinito....


----------



## Eretteo (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie!


Prego.


----------

